# NORTHWEST CARSHOW DATES



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

DON'T HAVE NO MORE LRM PORTLAND,CHEHALIS AND YAKIMA DAMN ANYBODY KNOW OF SOME OTHER SHOWS


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

We gonna have to start road trippin to cali


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

MOSES LAKE IS GONNA BE THE NORTHWESTS PREMIER CAR SHOW FOR '09. 2 BUILDINGS OF INDOOR SPACE AND NEW SOD ON THE GRASS PART. WE WILL BE UPLOADING A PRE REG FORM FOR THOSE THAT WANT INDOOR SPACE AND ARE WILLING TO PAY IN ADVANCE. WHOLE CLUB SECTIONS CAN BE RESERVED INDOORS WITH A DEPOSIT. THIS YEAR, LIVE PERFORMANCES WILL BE KEPT TO 2 PERFORMERS. IT WAS A LITTLE OUT OF HAND LAST YEAR AND ITS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT LOWRIDING, NOT RAPPING. EMAIL ME AT [email protected] TO RESERVE INDOOR SPACES BEFORE THE FOR IS UPLOADED. 

LINK TO MOSES SHOW

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=448202&st=0


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 27 2008, 08:01 PM~12539665
> *We gonna have to start road trippin to cali
> *



I KNOW WE GOING 2 SAN BERNANDINO AND VEGAS NEXT SUMMER


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Dec 27 2008, 06:51 PM~12539576
> *DON'T HAVE NO MORE LRM PORTLAND,CHEHALIS AND YAKIMA DAMN ANYBODY KNOW OF SOME OTHER SHOWS
> *


:0 no more yaktown?fuck we gonna have to try something in tri-cities


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

a tri-citie's show sounds great let us know. but just to let every one know our yak chapter is still going to put on a great show in the 09.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Dec 27 2008, 11:52 PM~12542152
> *a tri-citie's show sounds great let us know. but just to let every one know our yak chapter is still going to put on a great show in the 09.
> *


right on..wha club u in?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Dec 27 2008, 06:51 PM~12539576
> *DON'T HAVE NO MORE LRM PORTLAND,CHEHALIS AND YAKIMA DAMN ANYBODY KNOW OF SOME OTHER SHOWS
> *


Lrm portland not 100% off yet niehter is yakima and u never know chealis might make a comeback we need to stay positive and if these shows are gone then that means we just need to show other liek the lowcos who are stillputting on shows for us that much more support


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 27 2008, 11:57 PM~12542175
> *Lrm portland not 100% off yet niehter is yakima and u never know chealis might make a comeback we need to stay positive and if these shows are gone then that means we just need to show other liek the lowcos who are stillputting on shows for us that much more support
> *


:0 .....yea if they are off we should put on a NW TOUR!fuck it!!!!spokane,yakima,moses lake,seattle,tri-cities,chehalis...and who ever is down!its time to put the NW back on the map


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 28 2008, 12:55 AM~12542161
> *right on..wha club u in?
> *


lowcos spokane


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Dec 28 2008, 12:47 PM~12544437
> *lowcos spokane
> *


koo..yea i seen ur regal in the other forum.nice ride homie


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ
JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 27 2008, 08:01 PM~12539665
> *We gonna have to start road trippin to cali
> *


bye goin to cali to show your hurting ur nw shows. spend the gas money to suport the nw


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 28 2008, 02:36 PM~12544726
> *bye goin to cali to show your hurting ur nw shows. spend the gas money to suport the nw
> *


good answer marky mark and the fruit punch bunch. we need those riders in the big NW


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 02:51 PM~12544824
> *good answer marky mark and the fruit punch bunch.  we need those riders in the big NW
> *


ooh jeeze i thought everyone forgot about the marky mark and the funky bunch :uh: lol


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 28 2008, 03:15 PM~12544956
> *ooh jeeze i thought everyone forgot about the marky mark and the funky bunch :uh:  lol
> *


not me


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 27 2008, 07:30 PM~12539887
> *:0 no more yaktown?fuck we gonna have to try something in tri-cities
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 27 2008, 07:01 PM~12539665
> *We gonna have to start road trippin to cali
> *


might be heading down there next summer too


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 28 2008, 01:36 PM~12544726
> *bye goin to cali to show your hurting ur nw shows. spend the gas money to suport the nw
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 28 2008, 12:57 AM~12542175
> *Lrm portland not 100% off yet niehter is yakima and u never know chealis might make a comeback we need to stay positive and if these shows are gone then that means we just need to show other liek the lowcos who are stillputting on shows for us that much more support
> *


EXACTLY... you speak with much wisdom grasshoppa


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Dec 27 2008, 11:52 PM~12542152
> *a tri-citie's show sounds great let us know. but just to let every one know our yak chapter is still going to put on a great show in the 09.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 28 2008, 01:06 AM~12542205
> *:0 .....yea if they are off we should put on a NW TOUR!fuck it!!!!spokane,yakima,moses lake,seattle,tri-cities,chehalis...and who ever is down!its time to put the NW back on the map
> *


x2


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 28 2008, 01:06 AM~12542205
> *:0 .....yea if they are off we should put on a NW TOUR!fuck it!!!!spokane,yakima,moses lake,seattle,tri-cities,chehalis...and who ever is down!its time to put the NW back on the map
> *


NO SPOKANE SHOW THIS YEAR. WE ARE ONLY DOIN A BBQ. WE WANTED TO SPEND OUR MONEY ON MOSES LAKE. ITS MORE OF A LOWRIDER FREINDLY VENUE


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 03:40 PM~12545510
> *NO SPOKANE SHOW THIS YEAR.  WE ARE ONLY DOIN A BBQ.  WE WANTED TO SPEND OUR MONEY ON MOSES LAKE.  ITS MORE OF A LOWRIDER FREINDLY VENUE
> *


rite on


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 04:40 PM~12545510
> *NO SPOKANE SHOW THIS YEAR.  WE ARE ONLY DOIN A BBQ.  WE WANTED TO SPEND OUR MONEY ON MOSES LAKE.  ITS MORE OF A LOWRIDER FREINDLY VENUE
> *


i'll b there with a L's getting a ticket or 2.. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 28 2008, 04:49 PM~12545568
> *i'll b there with a L's getting a ticket or 2..  :biggrin:
> *


WOW...UR GONNA HAVE A LICENSE?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 05:37 PM~12545902
> *WOW...UR GONNA HAVE A LICENSE?
> *


but foooo shooooo it's been a while... :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

lookin forward to the Lowcos show fer sho :biggrin: I like the seward park bbqs a hell of alot I hope theres more of them this summer I guess it helps that my club and I and everyone we know localy are right in the area. Whats up with the victory outreach show anyone know if its happening this year? AND THE BIG QUESTION IS whats up with the street scene downtown? The last few years its been fucking LAME. I know some of you guys remember how it was 10 years ago, I miss that shit.


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 28 2008, 01:49 PM~12544451
> *koo..yea i seen ur regal in the other forum.nice ride homie
> *


thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 28 2008, 10:28 PM~12548601
> *lookin forward to the Lowcos show fer sho  :biggrin:  I like the seward park bbqs a hell of alot I hope theres more of them this summer I guess it helps that my club and I and everyone we know localy are right in the area. Whats up with the victory outreach show anyone know if its happening this year? AND THE BIG QUESTION IS whats up with the street scene downtown? The last few years its been fucking LAME. I know some of you guys remember how it was 10 years ago, I miss that shit.
> *


seward was clownin last year. we are gonna be deeper this year.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 27 2008, 07:30 PM~12539887
> *:0 no more yaktown?fuck we gonna have to try something in tri-cities
> *


x 1000


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Dec 28 2008, 10:07 PM~12548900
> *x 1000
> *


hell yea..u should hit up james and see whats up.maybe UCE can throw a show in tri-cities ...columbia park would be a good location


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 10:04 PM~12548871
> *seward was clownin last year.  we are gonna be deeper this year.
> *



yeah you guys came through thick I was supprised yall came all that way for a bbq :thumbsup:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 11:04 PM~12548871
> *seward was clownin last year.  we are gonna be deeper this year.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

WELL YOU LOWCOS BETTER KEEP THE NORTHWEST POSTED,, IM DOWN TO HEAD UP THAT WAY!!!!!!!
NUTHIN BUT LOVE AND PROPS TO THE LOWCOS,,,,


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Dec 29 2008, 12:33 AM~12549488
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell im even goin this year :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 29 2008, 07:40 AM~12550153
> *hell im even goin this year :biggrin:
> *


holy shit on a stick batman...


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 29 2008, 12:04 AM~12548871
> *seward was clownin last year.  we are gonna be deeper this year.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> *AND THE BIG QUESTION IS whats up with the street scene downtown?*


shit get it started and they will come....

lets hope the fix those damn potholes


----------



## papas n beer (Dec 25, 2008)

whuttup lowcos??????
from the northwest,,,


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Dec 29 2008, 02:09 PM~12552694
> *shit get it started and they will come....
> 
> lets hope the fix those damn potholes
> *



Family Ties is in the streets religiously damn near every weekend all summer every summer the only other person we see out there every time is Big Tony. From time to time different people come out but 10 years back there was like 200 cars every night plus all the clubs were out together. they took the parking lot next to the old 76 so we just moved to the big parking lot across from safeco field. Ima keep it real that was one of the funnest times of my life and I looked forward to meeting up with everyone, meeting new people, checkin out what you got done on your car last week, cloggin 1st ave. with hundreds of lows... that was the shit, shows are fun but the street scene is what its all about for me.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Not only that do you guys remember the amount of bitches we used to attract? When we used to cruise 1st ave and even the 76 lot used to get a bunch of girls out there jocking... Ever since we stopped coming out they stopped coming out! I know some of you old guys remember just what in the hell im preaching


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

yep we got to get first base cracking!!!! i got to roll my towncar threw downtown seattle and let me tell u it ain't the same as a big city lights on a nice lowlow and hitting switches man it's game over... i no i'll b down there rep-n 4 my club!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

10 years was prime times

i miss it!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 29 2008, 07:03 PM~12554433
> *Family Ties is in the streets religiously damn near every weekend all summer every summer the only other person we see out there every time is Big Tony. From time to time different people come out but 10 years back there was like 200 cars every night plus all the clubs were out together. they took the parking lot next to the old 76 so we just moved to the big parking lot across from safeco field. Ima keep it real that was one of the funnest times of my life and I looked forward to meeting up with everyone, meeting new people, checkin out what you got done on your car last week, cloggin 1st ave. with hundreds of lows... that was the shit, shows are fun but the street scene is what its all about for me.
> *


true dat ....it has been awhile


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK ONE STOP WHEEL SHOP ANNUAL BBQ FOR THE COMMUNITY AND THE RIDERS :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Dec 30 2008, 09:23 AM~12559825
> *MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK ONE STOP WHEEL SHOP ANNUAL BBQ FOR THE COMMUNITY AND THE RIDERS  :nicoderm:
> *


Evereyone start recuiting models for this :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

HEY BIG TONY, CAN YOU PLEASE PM ME THE HOP RULES FOR UP THERE? AS FAR AS BATTS, STROKES ETC. ETC. THANKS BRO


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 30 2008, 11:57 AM~12561047
> *HEY BIG TONY, CAN YOU PLEASE PM ME THE HOP RULES FOR UP THERE? AS FAR AS BATTS, STROKES ETC. ETC. THANKS BRO
> *


no lead and no sticking :biggrin:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Dec 30 2008, 10:23 AM~12559825
> *MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK ONE STOP WHEEL SHOP ANNUAL BBQ FOR THE COMMUNITY AND THE RIDERS  :nicoderm:
> *


lowcos will be their :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

EVERYBODY HAVE A HAPPY AND SAFE NEW YEAR EVE AND REMEMBER "EVERYTHING GUNNA BE FINE IF DO YOUR "LOWRIDER TIME" IN 09"  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GREAT SLOGAN


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy New Years to all, be safe out there


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 31 2008, 12:28 PM~12570643
> *EVERYBODY HAVE A HAPPY AND SAFE NEW YEAR EVE  AND REMEMBER "EVERYTHING GUNNA BE FINE IF DO YOUR "LOWRIDER TIME" IN 09"   :biggrin:
> *


 yer a dork !!! :cheesy: 


but happy new year to everyone in the Northwest !!

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


RESPECTFULLY, D-


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE N.W. RIDAZ*


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Dec 30 2008, 08:39 PM~12564758
> *no lead and no sticking  :biggrin:
> *


 AMEN TO THAT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 30 2008, 11:55 AM~12561032
> *Evereyone start recuiting models for this  :biggrin:
> *



how much are you payin' ????
:0 :0 :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 2 2009, 11:35 AM~12584882
> *how much are you payin' ????  to get my hairy ass back waxed
> :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


Shit the whole NW might chip in on that :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Dec 30 2008, 11:23 AM~12559825
> *MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK ONE STOP WHEEL SHOP ANNUAL BBQ FOR THE COMMUNITY AND THE RIDERS  :nicoderm:
> *


THIS IS BY FAR THE BEST EVENT 
NOT A SHOW BUT JUST A HANGOUT


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jan 3 2009, 08:44 AM~12592596
> *THIS IS BY FAR THE BEST EVENT
> NOT A SHOW BUT JUST A HANGOUT
> *



*x2*


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

i'd like to beleive that this year, all of the riders that are at seward will be attending moses. we have to travel twice as far as most people and we even put our show in moses to make it easier for all riders to attend.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 02:11 PM~12544558
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ
> JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
> ...


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

DAMN HOMIE'S APRIL IS ONLY 4 MONTHS :0 BETTER GET SHIT CRACKIN HOMIE'S FOR 09


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

any body got more show dates i got to bring them up at our meeting tommorrow


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 4 2009, 05:37 AM~12600157
> *any body got more show dates i got to bring them up at our meeting tommorrow
> *



our yAkima chapter is having their big show in august. dont know the date yet.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

we tried to come last year at 11-12 and that place was packed.is itgonna be at the same plac in the park gotta get their earlier this year


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

*TENTATIVE* DATE FOR OUT EVENT JUL 19TH MNORE INFO TO COME WHEN ITS SET IN STONE


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jan 4 2009, 07:02 PM~12605189
> *we tried to come last year at 11-12 and that place was packed.is itgonna be at the same plac in the park gotta get their earlier this year
> *


 :yes:


----------



## pipiz13 (May 2, 2008)

Im forward for all the shows in the nw hoply i have my 62 ready not for hop but show :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jan 4 2009, 07:02 PM~12605189
> *we tried to come last year at 11-12 and that place was packed.is itgonna be at the same plac in the park gotta get their earlier this year
> *


SAME PARK. MAYBE A 2 DAY EVENT.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

JULY 19TH SHOWTIME 
AUGUST LOWCOS YAKIMA PARK SHOW


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 5 2009, 07:40 PM~12615742
> *SAME PARK.  MAYBE A 2 DAY EVENT.
> *


SEWARD PARK?????? :wave:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

is there gonna be any blvd. entertainment shows this year??


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 5 2009, 09:20 PM~12617248
> *is there gonna be any blvd. entertainment shows this year??
> *


As of last week...i'd have to say highly unlikely.....but you never know plans could change :dunno:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 6 2009, 04:02 AM~12619966
> *As of last week...i'd have to say highly unlikely.....but you never know plans could change :dunno:
> *



*YOUNGSTER'S NOW DAYS THINK THEY DOING SHIT. HAVING TO STOP THE DAMN SHOW SO THEY COULD CHARGE UP THEY PISTONS. COULD NEVER REACH THE BUMPER WITH OUT THEM.*

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jan 5 2009, 08:46 PM~12616682
> *SEWARD PARK??????  :wave:
> *


no, that was for the yakima august show from our yakima chapter.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 6 2009, 03:02 AM~12619966
> *As of last week...i'd have to say highly unlikely.....but you never know plans could change :dunno:
> *


ahh man that sucks. so the only show we got on this side of the mountains is a bbq and Showtime's show?? Any Boulevard cats in here know whats up with the XXX show, and what about the victory outreach show?


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 6 2009, 05:19 PM~12625059
> *ahh man that sucks. so the only show we got on this side of the mountains is a bbq and Showtime's show?? Any Boulevard cats in here know whats up with the XXX show, and what about the victory outreach show?
> *


that just shows how hard it is to put shows on people need to suport the ones that are left before they are all gone


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 6 2009, 06:19 PM~12625626
> *that just shows how hard it is to put shows on people need to suport the ones that are left before they are all gone
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 6 2009, 11:26 AM~12621838
> *no, that was for the yakima august show from our yakima chapter.
> *


GOOD DEAL


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 6 2009, 05:19 PM~12625059
> *ahh man that sucks. so the only show we got on this side of the mountains is a bbq and Showtime's show?? Any Boulevard cats in here know whats up with the XXX show, and what about the victory outreach show?
> *


I do know bout a show-n-shine June 6th @ Highland Park in West Seattle. Should be something a lil different Car show, kids carnival and a free lunch with your entry...more info to fallow......


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

I GOTTA SAY THIS,,,
BUT WHERES UNIQUES LANE COUNTY AT??
ANYONE KNOW WHATS UP WITH THEM???


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 7 2009, 04:49 AM~12630643
> *I do know bout a show-n-shine June 6th @ Highland Park in West Seattle. Should be something a lil different Car show, kids carnival and a free lunch with your entry...more info to fallow......
> *


keep us posted sir


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 7 2009, 01:32 PM~12633747
> *I GOTTA SAY THIS,,,
> BUT WHERES UNIQUES LANE COUNTY AT??
> ANYONE KNOW WHATS UP WITH THEM???
> *


   THERE AROUND,I KNOW SCOOBY HAS A NEW SHOP


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 6 2009, 07:24 AM~12620293
> *YOUNGSTER'S NOW DAYS THINK THEY DOING SHIT. HAVING TO STOP THE  DAMN SHOW SO THEY COULD CHARGE UP THEY PISTONS. COULD NEVER REACH THE BUMPER WITH OUT THEM.
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jan 7 2009, 10:32 PM~12639402
> *   THERE AROUND,I KNOW SCOOBY HAS A NEW SHOP
> 
> *


 KOOL I JUST HAVENT HEARD FROM THEM,,,,


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 6 2009, 05:19 PM~12625059
> *ahh man that sucks. so the only show we got on this side of the mountains is a bbq and Showtime's show?? Any Boulevard cats in here know whats up with the XXX show, and what about the victory outreach show?
> *


I just spoke with Danny from Boulevard and he said yes he will have a show again this year, more details to follow. But its in the works he said.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jan 8 2009, 01:35 PM~12644364
> *I just spoke with Danny from Boulevard and he said yes he will have a show again this year, more details to follow. But its in the works he said.
> *


  Thats always a cool little show to hit. I know the church took over throwing the vic outreach show but do you know any details on that?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 5 2009, 07:43 PM~12615789
> *JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
> YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS
> 
> *


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 7 2009, 10:35 PM~12639464
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



*WHO'S THE FAT DUDE THAT SAID THAT IN NICK'S VIDEO?????*


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

IM WORKING ON THE CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IN YAKIMA MORE INFO TO COME


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 8 2009, 08:30 PM~12647446
> * Thats always a cool little show to hit. I know the church took over throwing the vic outreach show but do you know any details on that?
> *


Nope


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jan 9 2009, 07:51 AM~12651421
> *IM WORKING ON THE CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IN YAKIMA MORE INFO TO COME
> *


THAT WAS A COOL SHOW. WE ARE HOPING TO BRING A TRUCKLOAD OF CARS AGAIN.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 9 2009, 06:55 AM~12651240
> *WHO'S THE FAT DUDE THAT SAID THAT IN NICK'S VIDEO?????
> *


never met him


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+Jan 9 2009, 08:51 AM~12651421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iam buying................


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 9 2009, 06:55 AM~12651240
> *WHO'S THE FAT DUDE THAT SAID THAT IN NICK'S VIDEO?????
> *


dont know what your talkin bout


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jan 9 2009, 01:58 PM~12654013
> *
> Iam buying................
> *


OK.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 9 2009, 05:55 AM~12651240
> *WHO'S THE FAT DUDE THAT SAID THAT IN NICK'S VIDEO?????
> *



AY BEN I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU HOMIE DONT BE SCARED AND NOT SHOW UP AT THE SHOWS THIS YEAR PUNK!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 9 2009, 07:55 AM~12651240
> *WHO'S THE FAT DUDE THAT SAID THAT IN NICK'S VIDEO?????
> *


i don't know but i think he's a real O.G.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Any shows/bbq's going on in portland i heard some talk or portland uce might be doing somehting if they are tell them get on here and post up the info


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 9 2009, 06:44 PM~12656086
> *Any shows/bbq's going on in portland i heard some talk or portland uce might be doing something if they are tell them get on here and post up the info
> *


nothing yet i'll tell them


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

AUGUST 22&23 YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK  YES TWO DAYS CAUSE WE GOT SATURDAY SET UP FOR A FUN DAY!!! MORE INFO TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WAY 2 KEEP US INFORMED BIG GRUMP.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 8 2009, 09:27 PM~12649054
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

any hops?


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 9 2009, 09:38 PM~12658394
> *any hops?
> *


a big one in moses


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 206ness+Jan 9 2009, 01:48 PM~12653940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 9 2009, 07:01 PM~12657241
> *WAY 2 KEEP US INFORMED BIG GRUMP.
> *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 9 2009, 07:01 PM~12657241
> *WAY 2 KEEP US INFORMED BIG GRUMP.
> *



X-2, :biggrin: 

"bigg respect for the LOWCOS !!"


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2009, 12:15 PM~12653217
> *THAT WAS A COOL SHOW.  WE ARE HOPING TO BRING A TRUCKLOAD OF CARS AGAIN.
> *


yes it was. Hope to here more info


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 9 2009, 03:43 PM~12654888
> *AY BEN I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU HOMIE DONT BE SCARED AND NOT SHOW UP AT THE SHOWS THIS YEAR PUNK!
> *



HEY, BITCH ASS RIDER EAT A FAT DICK!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 11 2009, 11:04 AM~12669635
> *HEY, BITCH ASS RIDER EAT A FAT DICK!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


hey thought you and i had a talk on here about this before... 
NW rydas don't squable... we drink beers together and kick it...


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 11 2009, 11:34 AM~12669782
> *hey thought you and i had a talk on here about this before...
> NW rydas don't squable... we drink beers together and kick it...
> *


 :0 THEN WHY IS YOUR HOMIE TALKING SHIT???????????????????????????


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 9 2009, 05:44 PM~12656086
> *Any shows/bbq's going on in portland i heard some talk or portland uce might be doing somehting if they are tell them get on here and post up the info
> *


We are working on one however we can't reserve the park till February. The day we are shooting for is June 21 the weather should be good by then. As more details come available I'll post them up.


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Jan 11 2009, 12:06 PM~12669962
> *We are working on one however we can't reserve the park till February.  The day we are shooting for is June 21 the weather should be good by then.  As more details come available I'll post them up.
> *


cool keep us posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 11 2009, 10:43 AM~12669821
> *:0  THEN WHY IS YOUR HOMIE TALKING SHIT???????????????????????????
> *



Fool dont start twistin the story I treat EVERYONE with respect your the one that over stepped the boundries one to many times talkin shit callin me a bitch taking my kindness for weakness when you dont even know me. And on top of that it was on numerous occasions SO NOW IM TALKIN SHIT AND IM GONNA MANGLE YOUR MOTHER FUCKING ASS ON SIGHT. Some times it takes times like this to grow more mature Ben, believe me ask these guys in here its happened to me even.


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 9 2009, 05:44 PM~12656086
> *Any shows/bbq's going on in portland i heard some talk or portland uce might be doing somehting if they are tell them get on here and post up the info
> *


if anyone can find a BBQ its this guy lol


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

You know what Ben I almost feel alittle sorry for you bro, I dont know why it is you gotta talk shit? I dont know if you need the attention, or you're drunk and not knowing what youre doing, But for whatever reason it is if you just wanna apologize for being out of pocket I will accept that like a man and drop this... the balls in your court playboy you decide how it goes.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 11 2009, 03:59 PM~12671538
> *You know what Ben I almost feel alittle sorry for you bro, I dont know why it is you gotta talk shit? I dont know if you need the attention, or you're drunk and not knowing what youre doing, But for whatever reason it is if you just wanna apologize for being out of pocket I will accept that like a man and drop this... the balls in your court playboy you decide how it goes.
> *



FIRST AND FORMOST!!! DON'T SIT THERE BEHIND YOUR CPU AND THINK YOU KNOW ME BECAUSE YOU DON'T!!! YOU FEEL SORRY FOR ME HUH?? WELL, I HAVE NO FUCKEN REASON TO APOLOGIZE TO YOU FOR I WAS NOT THE ONE MAKING THREATS!!! YOUR THE BITCH ASS THAT IS BEING OUT OF POCKET!! WHAT YOU THINK YOU KNOW ME BECAUSE YOU GOT SOME KIND OF INFO FROM SOMEBODY UP THERE THAT PROBRABLY HAS NEVER MET ME???

:roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR A FUCKEN CLOWN!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Alright man step right up and test your luck I aint no punk I even tried to reason with you im a grown ass man we can get into some gangster shit on the real homeboy


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 11 2009, 04:33 PM~12671753
> *Alright man step right up and test your luck I aint no punk I even tried to reason with you im a grown ass man we can get into some gangster shit on the real homeboy
> *



BLAH, BLAH, BLAH


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

See you when I see you ben and thats the last bit of negativity im a bring to this topic I APOLOGIZE TO EVERYONE IN HERE I know we all trying to unite and shit.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

STAY TUNED FOR MORE DETAILS AS WE HAVE A SET DATE ON JULY 18TH IN HILLSBORO FAIRGROUNDS,,MORE INFO TO COME !!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 11 2009, 04:51 PM~12671893
> *See you when I see you ben and thats the last bit of negativity im a bring to this topic I APOLOGIZE TO EVERYONE IN HERE I know we all trying to unite and shit.
> *


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Jan 11 2009, 12:45 AM~12667831
> *yes it was. Hope to here more info
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+Jan 11 2009, 11:34 AM~12669782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WHAT UP DOG


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHAT UP L P


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jan 11 2009, 05:03 PM~12672411
> *WHAT UP L P
> *



ANY INFO ON CINCO


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Jan 11 2009, 02:59 PM~12671536
> *if anyone can find a BBQ its this guy lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 11 2009, 06:41 PM~12672768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Jan 11 2009, 03:59 PM~12671536
> *if anyone can find a BBQ its this guy lol
> 
> 
> ...











You mean this guy????


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 11 2009, 10:05 PM~12675692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 11 2009, 06:33 PM~12672685
> *ANY INFO ON CINCO
> *


I WILL HAVE THE OFFICIAL DATE NEXT WEEK I DO KNOW ITS IN THE SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR THE SAME PRICE AND THE SOME A MOUNT OF TROPHYS AND A LOT OF FREE GIVE AWAYS THATS ALL THE INFO I HAVE FOR RIGHT KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 11 2009, 09:05 PM~12675692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chef nicholas. :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 12 2009, 07:28 PM~12684145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 28 2008, 07:35 PM~12546904
> *but foooo shooooo it's been a while...  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

dont worry homie you aint the only one,why you think i aint been workin on blue like im dying in a week? 
no liscence no reason to work on it since i wont be able to enjoy the work i put into it till i can drive again... but ill be having my liscence back again so ill even see about being lucky enough to bring my olds out to the show..

you never know..  
but no juice for now..


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jan 12 2009, 07:59 AM~12678157
> *I WILL HAVE THE OFFICIAL DATE NEXT WEEK I DO KNOW ITS IN THE SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR THE SAME PRICE AND THE SOME A MOUNT OF TROPHYS AND A LOT OF FREE GIVE AWAYS THATS ALL THE INFO I HAVE FOR RIGHT KNOW  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: THAT WAZ A KOOL SHOW I CAME BACK WIT A TURTLE :biggrin: MY LIL GIRL WAZ BUGGIN ME TILL I GOT IT 4 HER SHE STILL HAS IT :biggrin: 

I HOPE I DON'T COME BACK WIT A IGUANA THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 12 2009, 11:43 PM~12688393
> *:cheesy: THAT WAZ A KOOL SHOW I CAME BACK WIT A TURTLE  :biggrin: MY LIL GIRL WAZ BUGGIN ME TILL I GOT IT 4 HER SHE STILL HAS IT :biggrin:
> 
> I HOPE I DON'T COME BACK WIT A IGUANA THIS TIME :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jan 12 2009, 08:59 AM~12678157
> *I WILL HAVE THE OFFICIAL DATE NEXT WEEK I DO KNOW ITS IN THE SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR THE SAME PRICE AND THE SOME A MOUNT OF TROPHYS AND A LOT OF FREE GIVE AWAYS THATS ALL THE INFO I HAVE FOR RIGHT KNOW  :biggrin:
> *


  I always miss this show


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jan 13 2009, 07:06 AM~12689958
> *  I always miss this show
> *


why


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

AS YOU ALL KNOW THE CRAZY AZZ EL CHINGON WILL BE DOIN' SOMETHANG CRAZY AGAIN THIS YEAR,,DONT HAVE A DATE NOR A PLACE YET,BUT MOST LIKELY WILL BE IN JULY OR AUGUST!IN HILLSBURRITO OREGON.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

Bellingham early May uffin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jan 13 2009, 08:06 AM~12689958
> *  I always miss this show
> *


STAY IN TOWN


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 13 2009, 01:22 PM~12692942
> *Bellingham early May  uffin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 13 2009, 02:22 PM~12692942
> *Bellingham early May  uffin:
> *


Thats whats up keep us posted :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 13 2009, 01:22 PM~12692942
> *Bellingham early May  uffin:
> *


LETS GET THE DATE UP SOON


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 13 2009, 09:59 AM~12690288
> *why
> *


I'm always out of town :uh:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jan 12 2009, 07:59 AM~12678157
> *I WILL HAVE THE OFFICIAL DATE NEXT WEEK I DO KNOW ITS IN THE SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR THE SAME PRICE AND THE SOME A MOUNT OF TROPHYS AND A LOT OF FREE GIVE AWAYS THATS ALL THE INFO I HAVE FOR RIGHT KNOW  :biggrin:
> *


I FINALLY GOT THE OFFICIAL DATE FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IT WILL BE ON MAY 3 2009 FOR MORE INFO YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected] THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

JULY 19TH SHOWTIME 
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS

[/quote]

:cheesy:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jan 16 2009, 07:38 AM~12721547
> *I FINALLY GOT THE OFFICIAL DATE FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IT WILL BE ON MAY 3 2009 FOR MORE INFO YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected] THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up, lowcos will be their :thumbsup:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jan 16 2009, 07:38 AM~12721547
> *I FINALLY GOT THE OFFICIAL DATE FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IT WILL BE ON MAY 3 2009 FOR MORE INFO YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected] THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *



*WE'LL B THERE 4 SURE*


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 16 2009, 10:36 AM~12723376
> *WE'LL B THERE 4 SURE
> *


sounds like we r gonna be bumping in to each other all year homie


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

what shows are there gonna be hops at?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 16 2009, 04:40 PM~12726188
> *sounds like we r gonna be bumping in to each other all year homie
> *


THATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
> YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS


[/quote]
Were the show gonna be at in Yakima on the 25 of April


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

Were the show gonna be at in Yakima on the 25 of April
[/quote]
the thunded bird casino


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

anybody know they cancelled the seattle roadster show this year?


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
> YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS


[/quote]
  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 28 2008, 01:11 PM~12544558
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ
> JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
> ...


PURO LOCOS WILL BE THERE ON THE 25TH OF APRIL WITH AT LEAST 1 HOPPER A COUPLE SHOW CARS AND SOME IMPORTS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

ok so lowrider doesnt show up for portland so what we as lowriders make it a show so with out us no show so let get some of the clubs to all get togther and make 1 show or pinic like uce - showtime- puro locos -rollerz only- individuals and ever one else to make a good time we all spend $35 to $40 dollars anyways or like $30 to get in a show and tons of gas money and sweat and work to are cars for a a $20 dollar trophy. so every 1 show up has a great time and kicks it remember we are all in the same game stick together and support the nortwest keep it alive in 09 be a leader not a follower 

street rider 4 life


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala+Jan 18 2009, 07:46 PM~12743321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> ok so lowrider doesnt show up for portland so what we as lowriders make it a show so with out us no show so let get some of the clubs to all get togther and make 1 show or pinic like uce - showtime- puro locos -rollerz only- individuals and ever one else to make a good time we all spend $35 to $40 dollars anyways or like $30 to get in a show and tons of gas money and sweat and work to are cars for a a $20 dollar trophy. so every 1 show up has a great time and kicks it remember we are all in the same game stick together and support the nortwest keep it alive in 09 be a leader not a follower
> 
> street rider 4 life
> Im talking with The car toys tent sale late on july,,i may be having a car show and HOP at the event!as soon as i get together with the people i will post!!,,this is going down at the Portland medows parking lot,, :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kinglac_@Jan 20 2009, 01:20 AM~12757527
> *ok so lowrider doesnt show up for portland so what  we as lowriders make it a show so  with out us no show so let get some of the  clubs to all get togther and make 1 show or pinic  like uce - showtime- puro locos -rollerz only- individuals and ever one else to make a good  time  we all spend $35 to $40 dollars anyways  or like $30 to get in a show and tons of gas money  and sweat and work to are cars for a a $20 dollar trophy. so every 1 show up  has a great time and kicks it  remember we are all in the same game  stick together and support the nortwest keep it alive in 09  be a leader not a follower
> 
> street rider 4 life
> *



any pics of your rides


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ SEWARD PARK
JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS 

JULY 19TH SHOWTIME 
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS


SO IS THERE GOING TO BE HOP FO THE APRIL 25TH SHOW?


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Were is the Showtime show going to be at.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kinglac_@Jan 20 2009, 01:20 AM~12757527
> *ok so lowrider doesnt show up for portland so what  we as lowriders make it a show so  with out us no show so let get some of the  clubs to all get togther and make 1 show or pinic  like uce - showtime- puro locos -rollerz only- individuals and ever one else to make a good  time  we all spend $35 to $40 dollars anyways  or like $30 to get in a show and tons of gas money  and sweat and work to are cars for a a $20 dollar trophy. so every 1 show up  has a great time and kicks it  remember we are all in the same game  stick together and support the nortwest keep it alive in 09  be a leader not a follower
> 
> street rider 4 life
> *


look under lowcos moses lake,,thats gonna be better than the lrm portland,,,
thats where alot of clubs and peeps are gonna be this june


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jan 21 2009, 02:05 PM~12772531
> *Were is the Showtime show going to be at.
> *


Cant confirm yet, its still tenative....


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 20 2009, 11:15 PM~12767895
> *any pics of your rides
> *


 what up alex u all ready seen my car its shawn with the lime gold & green big body hows your car coming what color u going with


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 20 2009, 11:15 PM~12767895
> *any pics of your rides
> *


 what up alex u all ready seen my car its shawn with the lime gold & green big body hows your car coming what color are u going with


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

feelin that color Shawn!! see it all the time hope all is good.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kinglac_@Jan 21 2009, 06:54 PM~12775522
> *what up alex u all ready seen my car  its shawn with the lime gold & green big body   hows your car coming   what color are u going with
> *


oh fuck wasup bro :biggrin: aye man i been trying to get a hold of you to ask you what you use for your vynil tops, its coming along, going with the same color just respraying it


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 21 2009, 07:09 PM~12775640
> *feelin that color Shawn!! see it all the time hope all is good.
> *


 whats up ryan its all good how u been c u got a town car are u build it


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 21 2009, 08:31 PM~12776727
> *oh fuck wasup bro  :biggrin:  aye man i been trying to get a hold of you to ask you what you use for your vynil tops, its coming along, going with the same color just respraying it
> *


 whats up i jus went to the paint shop and had them mix up some vinyl dye then sprayed it


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 21 2009, 08:31 PM~12776727
> *oh fuck wasup bro  :biggrin:  aye man i been trying to get a hold of you to ask you what you use for your vynil tops, its coming along, going with the same color just respraying it
> *


 whats up i jus went to the paint shop and had them mix up some vinyl dye then sprayed it


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kinglac_@Jan 22 2009, 12:48 AM~12779656
> *whats up  i jus went to the paint shop and had them mix up some vinyl dye then sprayed it
> *


  ima do that, your big bodys lookin sick man, seen you out there the other day by the subway off of sandy and freemont


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 22 2009, 01:08 AM~12779748
> * ima do that, your big bodys lookin sick man, seen you out there the other day by the subway off of sandy and freemont
> *


 yeah trying to put it up for winter so it can go in garage for a under carriage make over getting it ready 4 summer new interior, pinstriping, mural
see u out there this summer


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kinglac_@Jan 22 2009, 01:30 AM~12779826
> *yeah trying to put it up for winter so it can go in garage for a under carriage make over getting it ready 4 summer  new interior, pinstriping, mural
> see u out there this summer
> *


hell yea man thats what im talking bout  should be a good one this year


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kinglac_@Jan 21 2009, 11:43 PM~12779625
> *whats up ryan  its all good  how u been  c u got a town car are u build it
> *




im like you- love the luxuries- even though its a FORD :biggrin: 

plans r in the works!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kinglac_@Jan 22 2009, 01:30 AM~12779826
> *yeah trying to put it up for winter so it can go in garage for a under carriage make over getting it ready 4 summer  new interior, pinstriping, mural
> see u out there this summer
> *


Nice car shawn i seen it at your work looks real clean and a major eye catcher.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 22 2009, 09:25 AM~12780660
> *im like you- love the luxuries- even though its a FORD :biggrin:
> 
> plans r in the works!!
> *


no more 64 for you or you still have it?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 21 2009, 07:31 PM~12776727
> *oh fuck wasup bro  :biggrin:  aye man i been trying to get a hold of you to ask you what you use for your vynil tops, its coming along, going with the same color just respraying it
> *



Shawn is who painted my truck foolio !!!

:biggrin: 



sup Shawn


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 22 2009, 12:35 PM~12783073
> *Nice car shawn i seen it at your work looks real clean and a major eye catcher.
> *



sup 1sicMC 

:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

and "wazzup" to all the homies at our "top secret" dinner the other night !!

:0 :0 :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 22 2009, 06:15 PM~12785080
> *and "wazzup" to all the homies at our "top secret" dinner the other night !!
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> ...


i'll be there thanks...........................


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 22 2009, 04:02 PM~12784953
> *no more 64 for you or you still have it?
> *


dont feel guilty cuttin up a lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 22 2009, 04:24 PM~12785168
> *i'll be there thanks...........................
> *



you got a time machine? :biggrin: 


what mike didnt invite me?? j/k


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 22 2009, 05:11 PM~12785052
> *sup 1sicMC
> 
> :biggrin:                    whats  up mike and shane
> *


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jan 21 2009, 03:52 PM~12774271
> *Cant confirm yet, its still tenative....
> *


what the hell does tenative mean smarty pants?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ba - what it do -cheif


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 22 2009, 09:48 PM~12789050
> *ba - what it do -cheif
> *



man cutty doin these 10 hour days everyday on this 62 of mine playboy... hows life in the pdx?? I heard jiggs went under otherwise id still be down there every weekend, whats the scoop?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

that dark cloud finally lifted homie-- everything i cool- need to kick it soon..


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 22 2009, 09:52 PM~12789105
> *that dark cloud finally lifted homie-- everything i cool- need to kick it soon..
> *


well yes sir indeed ima try and be on the first thing smokin southbound next weekend then browski


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FINALLY GOT AROUND TO GETTING A DECENT CELLY- THAT WORKS- SAME DIGIS HIT ME UP WHEN U GET MAKE THE BORDER!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

will do buddy


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 22 2009, 10:47 PM~12789033
> *what the hell does tenative mean smarty pants?
> *


Well we are not going to tell people a location or details when the paperwork has not been signed yet! Thats what the hell tenative means....more info to follow.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jan 23 2009, 08:51 AM~12791666
> *Well we are not going to tell people a location or details when the paperwork has not been signed yet! Thats what the hell tenative means....more info to follow.
> *



Thanks for the clarification professor


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Everyone knows the corvette high performance swap meet is FEB. 7-8 at the puyallup fair grounds, just dont let me catch you there buying impala parts


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TALKED WITH BIG ADEX ANDY TODAY TOLD ME TO TELL SHANE AND MIKE HELLO AND TO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK- ALSO HE WANTS YOU TO POST SOME PICS IN HIS ADEX TOPIC  


ADEX OFFICAL SPONSER FOR RIDER DVDS


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 23 2009, 03:46 PM~12795677
> *Everyone knows the corvette high performance swap meet is FEB. 7-8 at the puyallup fair grounds, just dont let me catch you there buying impala parts
> *


EARLY BIRD SWAP MEET THE NEXT WEEKEND AFTER THE CORVETTE SWAP MEET


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 23 2009, 06:22 PM~12796966
> *TALKED WITH BIG ADEX ANDY TODAY TOLD ME TO TELL SHANE AND MIKE HELLO AND TO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK- ALSO HE WANTS YOU TO POST SOME PICS IN HIS ADEX TOPIC
> ADEX OFFICAL SPONSER FOR RIDER DVDS
> *



thanks Rider,

Brandy did all the "sweet talkin'", to get us the sponsorships,
so i guess the least we can do is post a couple pics for the man !!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

he commented on you all, and what good peeps you all are- to me that means more to any magazine article when the legends of the game know you by name.

nice work team adex nw lol


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 24 2009, 01:14 PM~12802541
> *he commented on you all, and what good peeps you all are- to me that means more to any magazine article when the legends of the game know you by name.
> 
> nice work team adex nw lol
> *


Ive dealt with Andy a few times and I agree hes a cool ass guy to seal with


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 24 2009, 12:14 PM~12802541
> *he commented on you all, and what good peeps you all are- to me that means more to any magazine article when the legends of the game know you by name.
> 
> nice work team adex nw lol
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 23 2009, 06:32 PM~12797061
> *EARLY BIRD SWAP MEET THE NEXT WEEKEND AFTER THE CORVETTE SWAP MEET
> *



isnt that mostly early ford parts though?? if not let me know cuz I never attend it.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

WHAT UP NW :nicoderm:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME INFO ON CAR TRANSPORTER FROM SEATTLE 2 SAN BERNARDINO IN JUNE


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 27 2009, 01:02 PM~12830612
> *isnt that mostly early ford parts though?? if not let me know cuz I never attend it.
> *


in my opinion its better then the corvette....always find more parts for the classic chevy's


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 28 2009, 06:26 PM~12841248
> *
> ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME INFO ON CAR TRANSPORTER FROM SEATTLE 2 SAN BERNARDINO IN JUNE
> *


yea, on my trailer... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that's if i don't bring mine or someone else from the club down


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 28 2009, 07:51 PM~12843135
> *in my opinion its better then the corvette....always find more parts for the classic chevy's
> *


cool ill go to both


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

JULY 18TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME 
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 30 2009, 07:35 AM~12857495
> *JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
> YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 30 2009, 07:35 AM~12857495
> *
> JULY 18TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
> JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
> ...


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Will have another Lowrider BBQ sometime this summer same place as always.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show May 17th :0


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

*APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
MAY24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ SEWARD PARK
JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS


JULY 18TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS*


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 4 2009, 10:49 PM~12911423
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO  YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Feb 5 2009, 05:46 PM~12918291
> *
> *


SAVE THE DATE

Date secured June 21st for Portland at Oaks Park

Bigger and better then last year

Large area for picnics and kids to play. Full parking lot for show cars.

After meeting this weekend we will have more details and start a thread with 

registration information.


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Feb 5 2009, 04:46 PM~12918291
> *
> *


the year is filling up niceley good to see it, keep the shows coming. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Feb 5 2009, 04:51 PM~12918331
> *SAVE THE DATE
> 
> Date secured  June 21st  for Portland at Oaks Park
> ...



"NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT" !!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jan 31 2009, 04:55 PM~12868749
> *Will have another Lowrider BBQ sometime this summer same place as always.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Feb 6 2009, 10:49 AM~12924697
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Dec 28 2008, 10:10 PM~12548927
> *hell yea..u should hit up james and see whats up.maybe UCE can throw a show in tri-cities ...columbia park would be a good location
> *



I got homies in Tri-Cities..... my Impala is pretty much stock right now haha, so I'll probably park down the street..... but hit me up and I'll come kick it!!

HOLLER


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 29 2009, 05:46 PM~12852969
> *cool ill go to both
> *


tommor!!! got a lil money to spend 

fuckin economy :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

More to come,,the end of july or august,,CASA COLIMA WILL BE THE PLACE AGAIN FOR THE CRAZY HOP/CAR SHOW MANY AWARD TO GIVE AWAY,PLUS DONT FORGET THE FOOD!WILL LET YOU KNOW AS SOON AS I LOCK A DATE!THIS EVENT IS HAPPENING IN HILLSBORO OREGON!COME AND KICK IT SHOW/HOP OR JUST GET DRUNK!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 6 2009, 02:50 PM~12927837
> *More to come,,the end of july or august,,CASA COLIMA WILL BE THE PLACE AGAIN FOR THE CRAZY HOP/CAR SHOW  MANY AWARD TO GIVE AWAY,PLUS DONT FORGET THE FOOD!WILL LET YOU KNOW AS SOON AS I LOCK A DATE!THIS EVENT IS HAPPENING IN HILLSBORO OREGON!COME AND KICK IT SHOW/HOP OR JUST GET DRUNK!
> *


wheres this at ?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 6 2009, 02:53 PM~12927865
> *wheres this at ?
> *


CASA COLIMA IS BY THE COUNTY COURT! PURO LOCOS WAS THERE LAST YEAR! :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

orale,,were having a meeting this sunday,,ill let the locos know,,, :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 6 2009, 02:59 PM~12927938
> *orale,,were having a meeting this sunday,,ill let the locos know,,, :biggrin:
> *


CHIDO CARNAL,,IM GONNA TRHOW THIS ON THE FIRST SATURDAY OF AUGUST!SO PLEASE DONT MAKE OTHER SHOWS THIS DATE!! :0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 6 2009, 12:26 PM~12927059
> *tommor!!! got a lil money to spend
> 
> fuckin economy  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



ill be there


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 6 2009, 03:02 PM~12927956
> *CHIDO CARNAL,,IM GONNA TRHOW THIS ON THE FIRST SATURDAY OF AUGUST!SO PLEASE DONT MAKE OTHER SHOWS THIS DATE!! :0
> *


 :biggrin: ORITE !!!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

AHH,,ALMOST FOTGOT,,THERE WILL BE ALMOST NAKED BIATCHES FOR THE BIKINI CONTEST,,SPONSORED BY NOS ENERGY DRINK!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
MAY24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ SEWARD PARK
JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
June 21st UCE Oaks park picnic
JULY 18TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS



AY SHOULD WE DO A BIG CRUIZ DOWN TOWN SEATTLE LAST WEEKEND OF JUNE I MEAN BIG CALL EVERYBODY OUT :biggrin: WHAT U HOMIEZ THINK WE GONNA BE BUSY MAY AND JUNE


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 6 2009, 02:03 PM~12927967
> *AHH,,ALMOST FOTGOT,,THERE WILL BE ALMOST NAKED BIATCHES FOR THE BIKINI CONTEST,,SPONSORED BY NOS ENERGY DRINK!
> *



i will also almost show my "stuff" for money too !! 

:uh: :uh: 


:biggrin: j/k we'll be there Chingon, that was cool last time !


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

what it dew Rider ?? i see you :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> AHH,,ALMOST FOTGOT,,THERE WILL BE ALMOST NAKED BIATCHES FOR THE BIKINI CONTEST,,SPONSORED BY NOS ENERGY DRINK!
> 
> 
> BILLY YOUR SHOWS ARE GOING DOWN IN HISTORY TOO- MAJOR RESPECT TO YOU O.G.
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 7 2009, 08:06 AM~12933697
> *what it dew Rider ??  i see you  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP SINGLE PUMP MONSTER!! CALL ME SOMETIME SOON HOMIE.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

WHAT UP RIDER BEEN A MIN


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 7 2009, 02:40 AM~12933083
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO  YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...


HOW MUCH OF AN A-HOLES ARE THE COPS UP THERE??
THISS SOUNDS TIGHT AS HELL,,,HOW CAN WE GET EVERYONE TOGETHER ON THIS,,IM DEFINETLY DOWN !!!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 7 2009, 02:40 AM~12933083
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO  YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

cops are cool most of the time


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what up cutty!!!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

SHIT PUT HIDROS ON THE 69


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Aye anyone ever heard of this guy named stefan moore, he shoots videos in the Seattle area,he emailed me regarding some lowlows.


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 7 2009, 01:40 AM~12933083
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO  YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...


Am I the only ***** in the Six? I'm here!!!! ALKI BEITCHEZ!!! I'm back in the six and Alki needs to come bk to life! Fuck the crotch rockets!!! Tear the block up and bang some corners! Lemmie know when this happens......


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Feb 7 2009, 09:02 PM~12938503
> *Aye anyone ever heard of this guy named stefan moore, he shoots videos in the Seattle area,he emailed me regarding some lowlows.
> *


Does he go by another name? Is he from the Bay?


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 7 2009, 01:40 AM~12933083
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO  YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...



(oh, if it's Alki, when the sun comes out: peep check for that ****** chino-bitch-cizop in the mobile unit. He's a fawking ***! He steady posts on the the block, but he's old so hopefully he killed over by now...... just a warning)


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Feb 7 2009, 09:40 PM~12938825
> *(oh, if it's Alki, when the sun comes out: peep check for that ****** chino-bitch-cizop in the mobile unit. He's a fawking ***! He steady posts on the the block, but he's old so hopefully he killed over by now...... just a warning)
> *



Two Words..... Bathroom Stalls......


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Feb 7 2009, 06:59 PM~12937541
> *SHIT PUT HIDROS ON THE 69
> *


 :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 7 2009, 01:40 AM~12933083
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO  YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...


Lookin good so far...


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Feb 7 2009, 10:33 PM~12938772
> *Does he go by another name? Is he from the Bay?
> *


That I dont know I have been talking to him about trying to get some cars for some pictures and possible videos, just wanting to know if anyone else has talked to him or knows him


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 30 2009, 07:35 AM~12857495
> *
> JULY 18TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
> JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
> ...




LOTS OF DATES UP THERE.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

Hay homies here another one for the NW....! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Feb 8 2009, 07:55 AM~12940706
> *That I dont know I have been talking to him about trying to get some cars for some pictures and possible videos, just wanting to know if anyone else has talked to him or knows him
> *



unknown..


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 7 2009, 01:40 AM~12933083
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO  YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...



we should do it every weekend


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT UKNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Feb 8 2009, 09:03 PM~12946258
> *Hay homies here another one for the NW....! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THIS LOOKS COOL TO ME


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 8 2009, 09:09 AM~12940753
> *LOTS OF DATES UP THERE.
> *


LOTS OF OPPERTUNITY TO KEEP LOWRIDING STRONG IN WASHINGTON


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

'09' IS ALL MINE.GONNA TRY TO DEBUT THIS YEAR GUYS.DONT MATTER THE SHOW,BUT WILL B SURE REPPIN PROPER  F NOT,WE STILL B MOBIN TO THESE SHOWS SUPPORTIN THIS LOWRIDER SCENE IN THE N.W.




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Feb 8 2009, 05:15 AM~12940307
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What up bro give me a call dogg :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Feb 8 2009, 09:03 PM~12946258
> *Hay homies here another one for the NW....! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Feb 9 2009, 06:29 PM~12955297
> *What up bro give me a call dogg :biggrin:
> *


*Yep I'll call you when I get off....*


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

TTT for a great line up this summer


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

This really makes me want to get my car done!


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 28 2009, 06:26 PM~12841248
> *
> ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME INFO ON CAR TRANSPORTER FROM SEATTLE 2 SAN BERNARDINO IN JUNE
> *


Transport? Hit the local gas pump and drive the bitch! :biggrin: Just fuckin with ya Jose!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 11 2009, 12:32 AM~12970692
> *This really makes me want to get my car done!
> *


X2  :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok is locked,,first saturday of august,,The place Casa Colima ,Car show and Hop!Open to all categorias from low lows to hotrods,,bikes to imports,,free NOS for all spectators and participants,,This event is possible in part for The Hillsboro Hispanic Cristian church,Youth group!Dont have flyers yet,,but keep this one in mind,Hop your shit and have some fun!! :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 11 2009, 02:58 PM~12974666
> *Ok is locked,,first  saturday of august,,The place Casa Colima ,Car show and Hop!Open to all categorias from low lows to hotrods,,bikes to imports,,free NOS for all spectators and participants,,This event is possible in part for The Hillsboro Hispanic Cristian church,Youth group!Dont have flyers yet,,but keep this one in mind,Hop your shit and have some fun!! :biggrin:
> *


 FREE NOS ??? like the drink or what ?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

PURO LOCOS C.C WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT !!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i see you "Woody", wazzup ?? :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 11 2009, 04:13 PM~12975279
> *FREE NOS ??? like the drink or what ?
> *


yah free energy drink NOS, :cheesy:


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

UPDATE PURO LOCOS hop and show has moved from july 18th to June 28th at the Washington co. fair complex more info soon


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Feb 11 2009, 09:25 PM~12978707
> *UPDATE PURO LOCOS hop and show has moved from july 18th to June 28th at the Washington co. fair complex more info soon
> *


I''l be there to support!!and to bring some half naked bitches!! :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Feb 11 2009, 09:25 PM~12978707
> *UPDATE PURO LOCOS hop and show has moved from july 18th to June 28th at the Washington co. fair complex more info soon
> *


I THOUGHT WE WERENT DOING BBQ ON SUNDAYS? AND WHO CHANGED THE DATE AND WHY ??


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 11 2009, 02:58 PM~12974666
> *Ok is locked,,first  saturday of august,,The place Casa Colima ,Car show and Hop!Open to all categorias from low lows to hotrods,,bikes to imports,,free NOS for all spectators and participants,,This event is possible in part for The Hillsboro Hispanic Cristian church,Youth group!Dont have flyers yet,,but keep this one in mind,Hop your shit and have some fun!! :biggrin:
> *



HOMIEZ RIDEZ CAR&BIKE CLUB will be there to attend your show homie. hope we have more cars this year. dont get me wrong last year shows came out nice.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Feb 12 2009, 06:43 PM~12987010
> *HOMIEZ RIDEZ CAR&BIKE CLUB will be there to attend your show homie. hope we have more cars this year. dont get me wrong last year shows came out nice.
> *


thanx for the support,,see ya dudes around!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Feb 12 2009, 06:43 PM~12987010
> *HOMIEZ RIDEZ CAR&BIKE CLUB will be there to attend your show homie. hope we have more cars this year. dont get me wrong last year shows came out nice.
> *


Is just a get together at casa colimas to cars,,the hop and the free stuff is just to have a good time,,noy a picnic,,more like a cruise in!! :cheesy:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Feb 11 2009, 02:09 AM~12970773
> *Transport? Hit the local gas pump and drive the bitch! :biggrin: Just fuckin with ya Jose!
> *


WHO'S THIS


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THE TRIPLE OG, LOWRIDER HALL OF FAME, TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING PIONEER KITA WILL BE ATTENDING THE MOSES LAKE SUPERSHOW IN FULL FORCE. 

FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE NO CLUE WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT, GO BACK TO SLEEP. KITA HAS AGREED TO ATTEND THE SHOW TO HELP DO HIS PART IN KEEPING THE GAME ALIVE IN THE GREAT NORTHWEST. LOWCOS CAR CLUB CONSIDERS THIS A GREAT HONOR.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 12 2009, 09:28 PM~12989569
> *THE TRIPLE OG, LOWRIDER HALL OF FAME, TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING PIONEER KITA WILL BE ATTENDING THE MOSES LAKE SUPERSHOW IN FULL FORCE.
> 
> FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE NO CLUE WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT, GO BACK TO SLEEP.  KITA HAS AGREED TO ATTEND THE SHOW TO HELP DO HIS PART IN KEEPING THE GAME ALIVE IN THE GREAT NORTHWEST.  LOWCOS CAR CLUB CONSIDERS THIS A GREAT HONOR.
> ...


Kita has always had love for ther NW


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 12 2009, 09:28 PM~12989569
> *THE TRIPLE OG, LOWRIDER HALL OF FAME, TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING PIONEER KITA WILL BE ATTENDING THE MOSES LAKE SUPERSHOW IN FULL FORCE.
> 
> FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE NO CLUE WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT, GO BACK TO SLEEP.  KITA HAS AGREED TO ATTEND THE SHOW TO HELP DO HIS PART IN KEEPING THE GAME ALIVE IN THE GREAT NORTHWEST.  LOWCOS CAR CLUB CONSIDERS THIS A GREAT HONOR.
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Feb 8 2009, 10:03 PM~12946258
> *Hay homies here another one for the NW....! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats some cool shit right there :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im thinkin i might have to try to get the olds up for that long cruise,shit id be down for that as long as my legal shit is takin care of..


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

any date for sac. califas show


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG POPPA KITA - IT IS OFFICALLY GOING DOWN.
CANT WAIT TO SEE MY BIG UCE


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 13 2009, 10:26 PM~12998486
> *im thinkin i might have to try to get the olds up for that long cruise,shit id be down for that as long as my legal shit is takin care of..
> *


man that got to be the lowest miles oldsmobile out there. you been thryin to get the olds up for "that" for 10 years now huh? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

PG.3 WTF


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

8TH ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CUSTOMCAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW 
IN YAKIMA WASH.

THE CAR SHOW WILL BE HELD ON SUNDAY MAY 3RD 2009 AT THE OLIVE GARDEN PARKING LOT 

SET UP TIME 6:00 AM -11:00 AM 
SHOW STARTS AT 11:00 - 5:00 PM
TROPHY CEREMONY 4:00 PM 
ENTRY FEE FOR CARS $ 10.00 AND BIKES $ 5.00

CATEGOIES ARE - 59&UNDER / 60'S / 70'S / 80'S / 90'S & NEWER /SUV-TRUCK / EURO'S / HOT RODS / AND LOWRIDER BIKES

ALL CLASSES ARE 1ST, 2ND, AND 3RD PLACE THERE WILL BE A 6FT TROPHY FOR BEST OF SHOW CAR AND THIS YEAR A TROPHY FOR BEST A SHOW BIKE 

DONT FOR GET WILL ALSO HAVE BEST OF SHOW PLAQUES WHICH ARE: BEST DIPLAY CAR OR BIKE / BEST WHEELS / BEST ENGINE / BEST INTERIOR / BEST MURAL / BEST PAINT / AND MOST CAR CLUB MEMBERS 

DONT FOR GET ALL THE FREE GIVEAWAYS THROUGHOUT THE DAY LOTS OF FREE ENTERTAINMENT , FOOD VENDORS & BOOTH AND THE BEER TENT

FOR MORE INFO YOU CAN EMAIL HUGO AT [email protected] OR CALL 509-930-1342


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Feb 13 2009, 10:56 PM~12999365
> *man that got to be the lowest miles oldsmobile out there. you been thryin to get the olds up for "that" for 10 years now huh? :biggrin:
> *


u aint funny,i had to deal with alot of legal matters first,my car accident damn near crushed me but i fought enough that it only set me back a while


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

We defiantly want to see every one here for the Oaks Park fathers day picnic, June 21 Great place for the whole family. Entire parking lot for show cars, large grass area with huge tent for picnics and kids to play, enclosed area for a hop, Full catered event the food will be worth the drive alone.

Right next to the river and amusement park check out http://www.oakspark.com/

Any question let me know.

http://www.oakspark.com/map.html

We have section 1 2 and 3 of the south grove and parking lot for the show plenty of room for everyone so tell a friend.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Feb 17 2009, 09:56 PM~13035463
> *We defiantly want to see every one here for the Oaks Park fathers day picnic,  June 21 Great place for the whole family. Entire parking lot for show cars, large grass area with huge tent for picnics and kids to play, enclosed area for a hop, Full catered event the food will be worth the drive alone.
> 
> Right next to the river and amusement park check out http://www.oakspark.com/
> ...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 17 2009, 11:21 PM~13036361
> *
> *



wassup "SON" :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Feb 17 2009, 09:56 PM~13035463
> *We defiantly want to see every one here for the Oaks Park fathers day picnic,  June 21 Great place for the whole family. Entire parking lot for show cars, large grass area with huge tent for picnics and kids to play, enclosed area for a hop, Full catered event the food will be worth the drive alone.
> 
> Right next to the river and amusement park check out http://www.oakspark.com/
> ...



good show to attend to. went last year had lots of fun, good food, and a great time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

UCE's Fathers Day Picnic For the latest info check in here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460180


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 18 2009, 03:44 AM~13037185
> *wassup "SON"  :biggrin:
> *


fool u aint my daddy :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 18 2009, 06:58 PM~13044009
> *fool u aint my daddy :biggrin:
> *


 Are you sure ??? :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 18 2009, 08:09 PM~13044166
> *Are you sure ???  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: that would add to the total huh mike? :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 18 2009, 07:09 PM~13044166
> *Are you sure ???  :0
> *


you might be that fools dad :uh: but not mine :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 18 2009, 08:48 PM~13044663
> *you might be that fools dad :uh:  but not  mine  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he definitely aint mine,trust me im closer to his age than you would think....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"BOYS, DON'T ARGUE" !!! 

now go brush your teeth, and get ready for bed !
you've got a long day ahead of you tomorrow !


:0 :0 :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 19 2009, 04:33 AM~13047635
> *"BOYS, DON'T ARGUE"  !!!
> 
> now go brush your teeth, and get ready for bed !
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Feb 19 2009, 08:55 AM~13049046
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938744
> *Am I the only ***** in the Six? I'm here!!!! ALKI BEITCHEZ!!! I'm back in the six and Alki needs to come bk to life! Fuck the crotch rockets!!! Tear the block up and bang some corners! Lemmie know when this happens......
> *



I'm game to ride,, halla back


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

who hittin the ave 2night?


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Just wanted to share this burban hopping
http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u281/kr...nt=MOV01323.flv


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

P.O.S


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

any oregon shows.....I'm on probation and can only get 2 passes to go out of state  :angry:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

UCE is putting on a show June 21 at Oaks Park in Portland. Some details a page or so back. Great spot family atmosphere, good food, Dj spinning all day, even added a hop this year. We have the date and the place, still working out some of the details. Should have some California chapters make the trip to support as well.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Feb 20 2009, 09:17 PM~13065295
> *Just wanted to share this burban hopping
> http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u281/kr...nt=MOV01323.flv
> *



what the hell are they running for the rear ????

any more pics. ???


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 21 2009, 08:24 AM~13067724
> *what the hell are they running for the rear ????
> 
> any more pics. ???
> *


No I found it on here for sale, they want 5 g's and no juice.I thought it was funny to see a burban getting up,theirs a newer one on here but I cant find it,it does 45-50


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@Feb 21 2009, 01:42 AM~13066980
> *any oregon shows.....I'm on probation and can only get 2 passes to go out of state   :angry:
> *


Also theres the Puro locos Show on june 28th i believe,,and the casa colima hop and show!on aug 1st,and they may be couple more,,but working on them for a time/place :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 21 2009, 09:27 AM~13067954
> *Also theres the Puro locos Show on june 28th i believe,,and the casa colima hop and show!on aug 1st,and they may be couple more,,but working on them for a time/place :biggrin:
> *


They all happening in Hillsboro <OR


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 19 2009, 04:33 AM~13047635
> *"BOYS, DON'T ARGUE"  !!!
> 
> now go brush your teeth, and get ready for bed !
> ...


you are so not funny  

besides that would be like tellin your lil brother that... lol 
i know im older than he is.. hell i aint that much younger than you.. :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 21 2009, 05:03 PM~13070901
> *you are so not funny
> 
> besides that would be like tellin your lil brother that... lol
> ...



i know your old Vengence, but ***** i was born in 1962 !! i'm 46 homie !!

:0 :0 :0 

i prolly got at least 10 yrs. on you, huh ?? :biggrin: 

so, you actually gonna "go" to some of these shows ??

or are you gonna be all scuured, and pretend you gotta work all the time, 
"just like last year" :0 :0 :0 












j/k :biggrin:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 21 2009, 09:28 AM~13067957
> *They all happening in Hillsboro <OR
> *



HOMIEZ RIDEZ BIKE & CAR CLUB. are working on having a show or a bbq going down in mid july on a saturday. still finding out a place but it will be in cornelius about ten minutes from hillsboro. will post more updates on were and what time.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
MAY24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ SEWARD PARK
JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
June 21st UCE Oaks park picnic
JULY 18TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 22 2009, 01:56 PM~13077567
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO  YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 22 2009, 09:09 AM~13074981
> *i know your old Vengence, but ***** i was born in 1962 !! i'm 46 homie !!
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> ...


i aint neva scurred homie, i aint lyin when i say i have to work,shit my weekends are mondays n tuesdays so i dont get real weekends off,i just take em off for the shows ill be able to make it to..

and i am as old as my olds bro,so that should tell you


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Ok here it is everyone:
*Showtime Car Club Presents NorthWests Premier Custom Car Show at Sand Point Naval Base Seattle**</span>*
*<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>July 19, 2009*
More info to follow..... :biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Feb 22 2009, 07:43 PM~13079806
> *Ok here it is everyone:
> Showtime Car Club Presents NorthWests Premier Custom Car Show at Sand Point Naval Base Seattle</span>
> <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>July 19, 2009
> ...


Thas a nice area, the neighbors are gonna like this  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Feb 22 2009, 06:43 PM~13079806
> *Ok here it is everyone:
> Showtime Car Club Presents NorthWests Premier Custom Car Show at Sand Point Naval Base Seattle</span>
> <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>July 19, 2009
> ...


Glad lay it low knows before the rest of us LOL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Feb 22 2009, 10:57 AM~13076190
> *HOMIEZ RIDEZ BIKE & CAR CLUB. are working on having a show or a bbq going down in mid july on a saturday. still finding out a place but it will be in cornelius about ten minutes from hillsboro.  will post more updates on were and what time.
> *


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 22 2009, 01:56 PM~13077567
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO  YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...






PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO HOP IS JUNE 28TH


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 22 2009, 06:20 PM~13079547
> *i aint neva scurred homie, i aint lyin when i say i have to work,shit my weekends are mondays n tuesdays so i dont get real weekends off,i just take em off for the shows ill be able to make it to..
> 
> and i am as old as my olds bro,so that should tell you
> *


 O.K., MAKE THAT 20 YRS. !!!
:0 :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 23 2009, 06:31 AM~13084084
> *O.K., MAKE THAT 20 YRS. !!! SON
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


Damn Mike you had hoes in different area code back then too help your kid finish blue :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 23 2009, 04:49 PM~13089680
> *Damn Mike you had hoes in different area code back then too help your kid finish blue  :biggrin:
> *



na Tony,
if it was a mini truck i'd help him .........................

"BUT I AIN'T LAYIN' A FINGER ON THAT BUCKET" !!!!

:0 :0 :0 


just playin' Vengence !! :biggrin: 

you know your my boy !!


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Feb 23 2009, 06:49 PM~13090332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know Big Tone will be here with his little brother BJ!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Feb 22 2009, 07:43 PM~13079806
> *Ok here it is everyone:
> Showtime Car Club Presents NorthWests Premier Custom Car Show at Sand Point Naval Base Seattle</span>
> <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>July 19, 2009
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Feb 22 2009, 10:08 PM~13081913
> *PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO HOP IS JUNE 28TH
> *


And the Casa colima hop on august 1st?Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Feb 23 2009, 06:00 PM~13090456
> *I know Big Tone will be here with his little brother BJ!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


And you will be there in your RASBERRY BERET


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 23 2009, 06:27 PM~13090125
> *na Tony,
> if it was a mini truck i'd help him .........................
> 
> ...


you know i got you homie,if i had your number id send you the pics of my new toy...

ill just say this its a close relative to your toy :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

sup fat nerds


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 24 2009, 12:37 PM~13098608
> *you know i got you homie,if i had your number id send you the pics of my new toy...
> 
> ill just say this its a close relative to your toy  :biggrin:
> *


    


:biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 24 2009, 02:22 PM~13098964
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


only difference is im thinkin of makin it more sporty since its a 4x4,im thinkin drop it 4 inches and maybe some 18s n lo pros :biggrin: :biggrin: 

as it is its clean as hell,but ima be lookin for a front end like yours,i dont like the boxy look i like the clean look for em..


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Feb 21 2009, 02:15 AM~13067058
> *UCE is putting on a show June 21 at Oaks Park in Portland. Some details a page or so back. Great spot family atmosphere, good food, Dj spinning all day,  even added a hop this year. We have the date and the place, still working out some of the details. Should have some California chapters make the trip to support as well.
> *


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## 1993 BIGB (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 23 2009, 06:27 PM~13090125
> *na Tony,
> if it was a mini truck i'd help him .........................
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 25 2009, 12:37 PM~13109439
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    uffin:
> *


 now let me mess with Rider a little,

so ..................... you are a "platium" member ???

:0 :0 :0 




:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

membership has its previliages))))
wadd up Mike- whens your secret project commin out?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 25 2009, 01:16 PM~13109745
> *membership has its previliages))))
> wadd up Mike- whens your secret project commin out?
> *



CHECK YOUR SPELLING RIDER !!!!!!!!!!

it's : " P L A T I N U M ", buddy !!


man, the way things are nowadays bro,
it's just a dream right now homie, ya know ???

    

but look to see something prolly next year in the 100" range !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 23 2009, 08:03 PM~13091279
> *And you will be there in your RASBERRY BERET
> *


Come on now Tone!! Dont be gettin all butt hurt that I didnt share the other night! Ill let Tangie know your still waiting for your turn!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 25 2009, 01:26 PM~13109845
> *CHECK YOUR SPELLING RIDER !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it's :  " P L A T I N U M ",  buddy !!
> ...



oh shit its is spelled wrong- good find-

hahahahhahahahhaha


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 22 2009, 04:36 PM~13078571
> *
> 
> *



who throwing the speedway show????


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 25 2009, 05:07 PM~13111769
> *oh shit its is spelled wrong- good find-
> 
> hahahahhahahahhaha
> *



i like that, "PLATNUMB" !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FUCK IT...................U KNOW


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Feb 25 2009, 04:57 PM~13111666
> *Come on now Tone!! Dont be gettin all butt hurt that I didnt share the other night! Ill let Tangie know your still waiting for your turn!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Id rather have ians girl she has nice ASSest's








and ya Tangie is ready for me


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

whos all gonna be rolling the town this summer?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 26 2009, 08:35 PM~13124023
> *whos all gonna be rolling the town this summer?
> *


when im out that way uffin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 26 2009, 06:37 PM~13122129
> *Id rather have ians girl she has nice ASSest's
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Ill make sure I get ahold of Tangie and try to bring her out to Seattle next we roll out!! Who knows, I might be able to make a few bucks with that bitch!!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=0&p=13130058&#
New Car coming out 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## BELLY THE KID (Nov 15, 2007)

dam i miss go you with evey one dam work suck ass


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BELLY THE KID_@Mar 1 2009, 04:57 PM~13146527
> *dam i miss go you with evey one dam work suck ass
> *


what the fuck did you just say don vito? belly the kid another fat nerd i named :0


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 1 2009, 08:04 PM~13148057
> *what the fuck did you just say don vito? belly the kid another fat nerd i named :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Thats some funny Shit!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 1 2009, 08:04 PM~13148057
> *what the fuck did you just say don vito? belly the kid another fat nerd i named :0
> *


chino ?? :dunno:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 2 2009, 12:01 AM~13150713
> *chino ?? :dunno:
> *


?? :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Chino I didn't see that show until just now, I can't got that far right now, need a trans and rear end.Oh yeah and a job :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck legacy.. if you were closer id say apply at the casino


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 2 2009, 01:25 PM~13154940
> *Hey Chino I didn't see that show until just now, I can't got that far right now, need a trans and rear end.Oh yeah and a job :angry:
> *


i dig it hopefully that'll all be taken care of by summer uffin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Feb 23 2009, 05:49 PM~13090332
> *
> 
> 
> ...



APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
MAY24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ SEWARD PARK
JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
June 21st UCE Oaks park picnic
JULY 18TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS
AUGUST 30TH YAKIMA SPEEDWAY


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Feb 25 2009, 04:57 PM~13111666
> *Come on now Tone!! Dont be gettin all butt hurt that I didnt share the other night! Ill let Tangie know your still waiting for your turn!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey greg wheres the other pics of us 3wheeling


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 3 2009, 07:55 PM~13171054
> *hey greg wheres the other pics of us 3wheeling
> *


 :0 :0 :0 well ill be damned :0 :0 :0 

look who finally shows back up!! nice to see ya still around homie :biggrin: :biggrin: 

see you at moses?


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 3 2009, 07:55 PM~13171054
> *hey greg wheres the other pics of us 3wheeling
> *


Man the pics he took with you and Caddy Kid hittin 3's didint come out!
Its was way to dark and he didnt have his camera set right. :twak: :twak: 
But these ones came out good! uffin:


























Caddy Kid and I saw you driving down 164th in Mill Creek on Sunday!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 3 2009, 10:54 PM~13173621
> *Man the pics he took with you and Caddy Kid hittin 3's didint come out!
> Its was way to dark and he didnt have his camera set right. :twak:  :twak:
> But these ones came out good! uffin:
> ...


clean caddy,kinda reminds me of one i seen here in oly


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 3 2009, 09:54 PM~13173621
> *Man the pics he took with you and Caddy Kid hittin 3's didint come out!
> Its was way to dark and he didnt have his camera set right. :twak:  :twak:
> But these ones came out good! uffin:
> ...


what i dew? nice car


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

x2


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 3 2009, 10:38 PM~13174146
> *x2
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 3 2009, 10:54 PM~13173621
> *Man the pics he took with you and Caddy Kid hittin 3's didint come out!
> Its was way to dark and he didnt have his camera set right. :twak:  :twak:
> But these ones came out good! uffin:
> ...



IS THAT MY LIL BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

WERE GONNA B PART OF THA SPONSORS 4 THA 5TH ANNUAL BIKINI BASH IN JULY WERE GONNA B SHOWING OUR CARS THERE I THINK ITS GONNA B IN OLYMPIA

WHEN I GET THA FLYERS I'LL POST THEM UP


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 4 2009, 10:27 PM~13186374
> *WERE GONNA B PART OF THA SPONSORS 4 THA 5TH ANNUAL BIKINI BASH IN JULY WERE GONNA B SHOWING OUR CARS THERE I THINK ITS GONNA B IN OLYMPIA
> 
> WHEN I GET THA FLYERS I'LL POST THEM UP
> *


sign me up for judge, i see fat tonys tits all the time so i know what not to look for


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 4 2009, 10:44 PM~13186603
> *sign me up for judge, i see fat tonys tits all the time so i know what not to look for
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Damn Nick, your cold hearted man!! But shit I know what your talkin bout. Cant ever pull up to his house without him standing naked in the bay window!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 3 2009, 07:25 PM~13170751
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO  YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...



homiez ridez club is going to help out doing a car show in july or august still to need to find out the date and time. but it will be at a local burger place located in CORNELIUS OREGON will have a hopp contest single pump and double pump street action will have money for the winners of each class. hop it turns out good and if it does it will be a every year thing maybe twice a year. but when i get the flyers ready i will post them up and i will hand them out at the shows..


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Mar 4 2009, 10:44 PM~13186603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Mar 4 2009, 11:53 PM~13187284
> *homiez ridez club is going to help out doing a car show in july or august still to need to find out the date and time. but it will be at a local burger place located in CORNELIUS OREGON will have a hopp contest single pump and double pump street action will have money for the winners of each class. hop it turns out good and if it does it will be a every year thing maybe twice a year. but when i get the flyers ready i will post them up and i will hand them out at the shows..
> *



let us know,,puro locos will show support !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 4 2009, 10:44 PM~13186603
> *sign me up for judge, i see fat tonys tits all the time so i know what not to look for
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BELLY THE KID (Nov 15, 2007)

what up peepee a.k.a nick you fat mother fucker haw are you


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 4 2009, 09:44 PM~13186603
> *sign me up for judge, i see fat tonys tits all the time so i know what not to look for
> *



you'll know when he see's something he likes,

" he'll have his camera rollin' " :0 :0 :0 

oh-no he di-unt !!


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 6 2009, 10:49 AM~13201029
> *let us know,,puro locos will show support !!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



for sure homie i will let you guys know


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 4 2009, 10:33 PM~13187128
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Damn Nick, your cold hearted man!! But shit I know what your talkin bout. Cant ever pull up to his house without him standing naked in the bay window!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you know you mother fuckers like it thats why you talk about it you sick fuck and for all you who act lik it grosses you out you keep looking you fucking perves i better watch my self aroudn you no pussy getting mother fuckers but 
It is better when i just walk around the hotels in my towels LOL just last year for yaks we invaded Grumps house while they was gone and when the came home his poor wife was comin up the stairs as i was walking out the bathroom in just my towel LOL she said OH HI and kept it pushing LOL HA HA HA


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2009, 01:40 AM~13207363
> *you know you mother fuckers like it thats why you talk about it you sick fuck and for all you  who act lik it grosses you out you keep looking you fucking perves i better watch my self aroudn you no pussy getting mother fuckers but
> It is better when i just walk around the hotels in my towels LOL just last year for yaks we invaded Grumps house while they was gone and when the came home his poor wife was comin up the stairs as i was walking out the bathroom in just my towel LOL she said OH HI and kept it pushing LOL HA HA HA
> *


not 1 or 2 or three towels but like 4 or five..... :roflmao: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 7 2009, 12:48 AM~13207383
> *not 1 or 2 or three towels but like 4 or five..... :roflmao:  :around:  :scrutinize:
> *


We didnt ask what you need in the buffett line fat boy


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BELLY THE KID_@Mar 6 2009, 01:37 PM~13202734
> *what up peepee a.k.a nick you fat mother fucker haw are you
> *


im a fat mothafucka, you got permanent blue balls cause your belly putting pressure on them all day, fat nerd


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2009, 12:40 AM~13207363
> * i better watch my self aroudn you no pussy getting mother fuckers
> *


you get so much pussy huh cause all the bitches want to fuck a mothafucka who cant even reach his ass to wipe it huh


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 7 2009, 11:14 AM~13209495
> *you get so much pussy huh cause all the bitches want to fuck a mothafucka who cant even reach his ass to wipe it huh
> *


you the ones who wipe shit every were in the bathroom, you fuck around and get a cramp trying to wipe your fat ass and flop around in the stall getting shit every were


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BELLY THE KID_@Mar 6 2009, 01:37 PM~13202734
> *what up peepee a.k.a nick you fat mother fucker haw are you
> *


yea fuck you too mothafucka, fuck a frame wrap you need a bed frame wrap if you ever plan on fucking


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2009, 12:53 AM~13207393
> *We didnt ask what you need in the buffett line fat boy
> *


that fat mothafucka thinks buffet means contest


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 7 2009, 11:22 AM~13209563
> *that fat mothafucka thinks buffet means contest
> *


fat mothafucka eats till he falls asleep, slobbering all over the place blowing slobber bubbles


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Wow did someone piss in BOOGER FINGERS/fat nickS cheereos this morning or did he run out fucker all pissy and got torrets all of a sudden


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: Damn! Nick is on a roll.... No Tone, I dont mean a dinner roll! How you gonna call us "No pussy getting motherfuckers" with you tryin to pimp yourself on Myspace all the damn time? Tryin to come up behind us pickin up our left overs! Oh yeah I told Tangie you said hi but she couldnt say anything cause her mouth was full! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 7 2009, 01:02 PM~13210211
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: Damn! Nick is on a roll.... No Tone, I dont mean a dinner roll! How you gonna call us "No pussy getting motherfuckers" with you tryin to pimp yourself on Myspace all the damn time? Tryin to come up behind us pickin up our left overs! Oh yeah I told Tangie you said hi but she couldnt say anything cause her mouth was full! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your funny guy that why she was calling me while back telling me DONT TELL GREG LOL but its ok and IF her mouth was full we all know it wasnt with YOU lol


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW we all got alot of jokes in here


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 7 2009, 01:41 PM~13210421
> *WOW we all got alot of jokes in here
> *


That what your wife said when she saw your weiner LOL


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2009, 04:11 PM~13211019
> *That what your wife said when she saw your weiner LOL
> *


Actually thats what she said when I slapped you with my weiner


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 7 2009, 05:07 PM~13211802
> *Actually thats what she said when I slapped her with my weiner
> *


Didnt happen i dont like inch worms and you admit your wife thinks your weiner is a joke LOL


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2009, 02:34 PM~13210393
> *Your funny guy that why she was calling me while back telling me DONT TELL GREG LOL but its ok and IF her mouth was full we all know it wasnt with YOU lol
> *


If she was callin you then why do you need me to "hook you up"? You couldnt close the deal? Besides you already know bout me filling her mouth when I pulled up drivng BJ's car next to you in the tow truck getting road dome! You were the pervert tryin to take pics of my sh**!! :twak:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 7 2009, 06:18 PM~13212270
> *If she was callin you then why do you need me to "hook you up"? You couldnt close the deal? Besides you already know bout me filling her mouth when I pulled up drivng BJ's car next to you in the tow truck getting road dome! You were the pervert tryin to take pics of my sh**!! :twak:
> *


I could have completed the deal but i didnt want to steal her away from you :biggrin: and it was back before she went MIA for a few and that wasnt me trying to take pics it was BJ trying have evidence his car ever saw some action and i carry a cell phone not the hubble telescope


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN U FUCKERZ ON A ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Mar 7 2009, 03:11 PM~13211019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2009, 09:04 PM~13213057
> *I could have completed the deal but i didnt want to steal her away from you :biggrin:  and it was back before she went MIA for a few and that wasnt me trying to take pics it was BJ trying have evidence his car ever saw some action and i carry a cell phone not the hubble telescope
> *


You would have been doin me a favor takin her! She still wont leave me alone! :angry: You, BJ and Caddy Kid have all been waitin for me to pass her around. Shes like a fuckin Bugger stuck on my finger :roflmao: I cant get rid of her! And Yeah you were takin pics with your cell so was BJ and Nick was Ghost Ridin the tow truck for a better angle! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BELLY THE KID_@Mar 6 2009, 02:37 PM~13202734
> *what up peepee a.k.a nick you fat mother fucker haw are you
> *


Damn Belly! You even called me tryin to make sure you spelled shit right and still fucked up! Its HOW... Not HAW!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 7 2009, 10:48 PM~13214253
> *You would have been doin me a favor takin her! She still wont leave me alone!  :angry: You, BJ and Caddy Kid have all been waitin for me to pass her around. Shes like a fuckin Bugger stuck on my finger :roflmao: I cant get rid of her! And Yeah you were takin pics with your cell so was BJ and Nick was Ghost Ridin the tow truck for a better angle!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IF i was taken pics it would have been of HER ASS


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 8 2009, 12:09 AM~13214412
> *IF i was taken pics it would have been of HER ASS
> *


She does have one hell of an ASS!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 7 2009, 10:50 PM~13214267
> *Damn Belly! You even called me tryin to make sure you spelled shit right and still fucked up! Its HOW... Not HAW!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: big fat retard lol


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

TTT lets get this crazy weather outta the way and bring on the sun :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Damn!! Who killed the topic? :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 9 2009, 08:37 AM~13223299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks more like a road trip!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Whats going on this weekend? Anybody hittin Seattle? :cheesy:


----------



## bluedemon65 (Sep 4, 2007)

can't wait the sunn is finally here :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 11 2009, 07:43 PM~13254171
> *Whats going on this weekend? Anybody hittin Seattle? :cheesy:
> *


gonna rain all weekend....im headin to the swap meet in puyallup.....


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

*APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
MAY24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ SEWARD PARK
JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
June 21st UCE Oaks park picnic
JULY 18TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS
AUGUST 30TH YAKIMA SPEEDWAY*


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

hey homie gotta fix our date,,,,

JUNE 28TH HILLSBORO


also pending is our eugene bbq aug 30th


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 9 2009, 08:37 AM~13223299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For everybody up North that dont want to make the full trip starting in Tacoma we will be meeting in front of Sears at the Alderwood Mall.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
MAY24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ SEWARD PARK
JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
June 21st UCE Oaks park picnic
JUNE 28TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS
AUGUST 30TH YAKIMA SPEEDWAY


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

TTT FOR NW


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 16 2009, 09:33 AM~13294183
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Mar 16 2009, 08:54 AM~13294332
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...


its gonna be a good year


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 9 2009, 07:37 AM~13223299
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hopes for decent weather


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 16 2009, 04:56 PM~13298434
> *hopes for decent weather
> *


You cant drive in the rain???


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

rain rain and more rain .....and wind is this march or october
:around:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2009, 06:46 PM~13299665
> *You cant drive in the rain???
> *


yeah just depend wat :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 15 2009, 01:29 PM~13286585
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO  YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...


a lil over a month before it begins


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

sup homies, whats good in the NW?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Mar 17 2009, 09:43 AM~13304827
> *a lil over a month before it begins
> *



3 more days for us on the westside of mtns :biggrin:


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 9 2009, 07:37 AM~13223299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*It's Time To Ride!!!
So Get Those Cars Dusted off, Washed, And Full Tank of Gas Cause It's Time To Get Shit STARTED* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 16 2009, 09:33 AM~13294183
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

weather for today-----> sunshine like a mutha !!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

whos rolling out sat?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
MAY24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ SEWARD PARK
JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
June 21st UCE Oaks park picnic
JULY 18TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS
AUGUST 30TH YAKIMA SPEEDWAY*



WE ARE GONNA BE TIRED BY SEPTEMBER.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 9 2009, 07:37 AM~13223299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 19 2009, 12:39 PM~13326848
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO  YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

All about it, notified lots of people in Tacoma...


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Mar 19 2009, 09:40 PM~13332868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know there are alot of people scared that its gonna rain but you live in Washington Damn It! Grow some balls and roll your car out for this one! Lets start the 2009 season off right!


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 19 2009, 10:21 PM~13334156
> *I know there are alot of people scared that its gonna rain but you live in Washington Damn It! Grow some balls and roll your car out for this one! Lets start the 2009 season off right!
> *


Damn I dont even have rims. :angry: :angry: thinkin of going on stocks


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 19 2009, 10:21 PM~13334156
> *I know there are alot of people scared that its gonna rain but you live in Washington Damn It! Grow some balls and roll your car out for this one! Lets start the 2009 season off right!
> *


it not gonna rain tommor only a 10% chance of rain


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 20 2009, 02:19 PM~13338707
> *it not gonna rain tommor only a 10% chance of rain
> *


 :biggrin: Well we all know how offten the weather man is ever right around here! :roflmao: Lets all hope for the best and ride it out anyways!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 20 2009, 02:39 PM~13338848
> *:biggrin: Well we all know how offten the weather man is ever right around here! :roflmao: Lets all hope for the best and ride it out anyways!! :biggrin:
> *



I'M GONNA TRY N MAKE IT DON'T KNOW IN WHAT CAR OUR RIDES ARE STILL DOWN PROBABLY C U GUYZ DOWNTOWN


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

AVN7000 Eclipse flip out touch screen dvd nav* $600 shipped *used but barely
These are pics i found mine is identical but just sitting on the shelf so i figureded id show you what it looks like lit up mine works perfect
General 
Product Type Navigation system with HDD, DVD player, LCD, radio 
Intended for Vehicle 
Width 7.1 in 
Depth 6.5 in 
Height 2 in 
Weight 5.1 lbs 
System 
Enclosure Type Full-DIN 
Digital Storage Media - removable 
Monitor 
Type LCD monitor 
Technology TFT active matrix 
Diagonal Size 7 
Total Pixels 336,960 
Image Aspect Ratio 16:9 
Resolution 480 x 234 
Brightness 150 cd/m2 
Digital Player (Recorder) 
Device Type Digital player 
Radio 
Type Radio tuner - AM/FM 
Response Bandwidth 30 - 15000 Hz 
DVD 
Dynamic Range 90 dB 
Signal-To-Noise Ratio 89 dB 
Response Bandwidth 20 - 20000 Hz 
Total Harmonic Distortion 0.04 
Amplifier 
Max Output Power / Channel Qty 50 Watts x 4 
Continuous Power / Channel Qty 13 Watts x 4 
Equalizer 
Type Parametric 









*Ill have this with me at the lynnwood stop anybody want is $500 bring cash*


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

GOOD GUYS fairgrounds July 24-26


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 20 2009, 01:39 PM~13338848
> *:biggrin: Well we all know how offten the weather man is ever right around here! :roflmao: Lets all hope for the best and ride it out anyways!! :biggrin:
> *


partly cloudy but it foggy as hell here in auburn


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

It was nice to see everybody at the lynnwood stop of the cruise today and THANK YOU to everybody who helped me put out the fire in the trunk LOL i never seen some many people scramble like that LOL so again THANK YOU ALL  :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 21 2009, 05:12 PM~13348014
> *It was nice to see everybody at the lynnwood stop of the cruise today and THANK YOU  to everybody who helped me put out the fire in the trunk LOL i never seen some many people scramble like that LOL so again THANK YOU ALL    :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 21 2009, 05:12 PM~13348014
> *It was nice to see everybody at the lynnwood stop of the cruise today and THANK YOU  to everybody who helped me put out the fire in the trunk LOL i never seen some many people scramble like that LOL so again THANK YOU ALL    :biggrin:
> *


fat boy u always got something going on.... :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

Good times homies!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 21 2009, 06:12 PM~13348014
> *It was nice to see everybody at the lynnwood stop of the cruise today and THANK YOU  to everybody who helped me put out the fire in the trunk LOL i never seen some many people scramble like that LOL so again THANK YOU ALL    :biggrin:
> *


tony you got some rusty switch hit'n going on?


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

THAT SHIT EAS LIVE WHOS GOYS PICS?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 21 2009, 06:16 PM~13348883
> *Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


It happend if you came out the house once in a while you would know these things :biggrin: LOL

































99linkers Posted Yesterday, 09:19 PM 
QUOTE(BIGTONY @ Mar 21 2009, 05:12 PM) 
It was nice to see everybody at the lynnwood stop of the cruise today and THANK YOU to everybody who helped me put out the fire in the trunk LOL i never seen some many people scramble like that LOL so again THANK YOU ALL 


fat boy u always got something going on.... 

You might too if you actually hit some switches instead of selling every set up you get your hands on LOL


copone cad Posted Yesterday, 09:34 PM 
QUOTE(BIGTONY @ Mar 21 2009, 06:12 PM) 
It was nice to see everybody at the lynnwood stop of the cruise today and THANK YOU to everybody who helped me put out the fire in the trunk LOL i never seen some many people scramble like that LOL so again THANK YOU ALL 


tony you got some rusty switch hit'n going on? 

I guess thats what i get for letting the car sit in the driveway all winter LOL


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 21 2009, 11:34 PM~13350341
> *tony you got some rusty switch hit'n going on?
> *


dam you f up a battery too?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 22 2009, 12:31 AM~13351545
> *dam you f up a battery too?
> *


Yup it caught on fire too it was quite a show LOL


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 22 2009, 01:02 AM~13351671
> *Yup it caught on fire too it was quite a show LOL
> *



if you had a "real" trunkman like me, that shit wouldn't have happened !!

:0 :0 :0 

shoot, i wudda hoedud yer' water bottle foe ya an er'athin' nicca !!

:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i see you Killa, what up ? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 22 2009, 08:58 AM~13352414
> *i see you Killa, what up ?  :biggrin:
> *


JUST QUIETLY WAITING!!!!!! :0


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

that some good shit yesterday.....i might post some pics up later


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 22 2009, 08:06 AM~13352440
> *JUST QUIETLY WAITING!!!!!! :0
> *



i already know !!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 22 2009, 01:27 AM~13351524
> *It happend if you came out the house once in a while you would know these things  :biggrin: LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Unemployments tough right now :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 22 2009, 10:35 AM~13353301
> *Unemployments tough right now :biggrin:
> *


CARPOOL nw has love for fellow riders im sure you live close to somebody that went and you could have rode with but you are correct


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 22 2009, 10:07 AM~13352739
> *that some good shit yesterday.....i might post some pics up later
> *


       


Where are the pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

MORE PICS


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Mar 22 2009, 06:39 PM~13356628
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> MAY24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
> ...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> > *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> > MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> > MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> > MAY24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
> ...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> > *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> > MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> > MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> > MAY24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
> ...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 22 2009, 10:11 PM~13357789
> *we r going to get the 23 cracking 2...
> *



JUNE 28TH IS THE PURO LOCOS IN HILLSBORO,,
get it staright,,lol


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

]








you almost got my 3wheel! you can see i started tippin' :biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> > *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> > MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> > MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> > MAY24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
> ...


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 23 2009, 04:51 PM~13365732
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


nothing like doin a 3 wheel at 60 mph :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 24 2009, 11:59 AM~13374415
> *nothing like doin a 3 wheel at 60 mph  :biggrin:
> *


 Yeah as long as you dont come accross all 3 lanes like Caddy Kid! :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala+Mar 24 2009, 11:59 AM~13374415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres nothin wrong with that! i made sure nobody was around me when i did it. i wouldnt put anybody else's car in danger.  theres a difference between crazy and stupid. haha


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 24 2009, 04:58 PM~13377304
> *:biggrin:
> theres nothin wrong with that! i made sure nobody was around me when i did it. i wouldnt put anybody else's car in danger.  theres a difference between crazy and stupid. haha
> *


Thats why we all luv ya! We know something bout to go down if your around! Keep the cameras ready


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala+Feb 22 2009, 02:56 PM~13077567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright, what did i miss, when did speed way get added and who's puttin it on?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 25 2009, 12:20 AM~13382686
> *alright, what did i miss, when did speed way get added and who's puttin it on?
> *


Rick from Showtime car club, owner of Gin and Duce putting it on


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 22 2009, 09:54 PM~13357567
> *friday august 28th saturday august 29th
> *


so it will be a friday night cruise as well as a saturday night cruise???


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Mar 25 2009, 03:05 PM~13387487
> *so it will be a friday night cruise as well as a saturday night cruise???
> *


or both


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

WHO'S COMING TO YAKIMA APRIL 25TH?????


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Mar 25 2009, 06:18 PM~13389420
> *WHO'S COMING TO YAKIMA APRIL 25TH?????
> *


we got ur backs....


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Mar 25 2009, 07:18 PM~13389420
> *WHO'S COMING TO YAKIMA APRIL 25TH?????
> *


all the locals  atleast to this show :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 25 2009, 09:37 AM~13384473
> *Rick from Showtime car club, owner of Gin and Duce putting it on
> *


thanks Nick...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 26 2009, 01:30 AM~13393633
> *thanks Nick...
> *


No prob, I talked to him a few times about the show, but its been a minute since hes called me, I hope its still on.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

still waiting on the next DVD........


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just checking in around here. Looks like some of the fella's are out there....


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 26 2009, 07:38 PM~13400464
> *still waiting on the next DVD........
> *


same here !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253+Mar 26 2009, 05:38 PM~13400464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 26 2009, 06:38 PM~13400464
> *still waiting on the next DVD........
> *


gooooooooooooooood luck on that 1... :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 26 2009, 08:01 PM~13401454
> *:biggrin:
> *


ya foool get on it...............


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 26 2009, 07:58 PM~13402234
> *gooooooooooooooood luck on that 1... :biggrin:
> *


the mothafucka said dvd, not if you wanted a salad instead of 32 oysters for dinner


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 26 2009, 09:29 PM~13402747
> *the mothafucka said dvd, not if you wanted a salad instead of 32 oysters for dinner
> *


man you horny fuckers dont need no oysters....


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 27 2009, 08:47 AM~13406344
> *man you horny fuckers dont need no oysters....
> *


this fucker talking all this shit when the day b4 he killed like 5dzns.. at my bro's and like 5lbs of carne asada....  but a nick we might be there today to do it again so i'll let u no so ur fat as can roll threw.. :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 27 2009, 09:24 AM~13406709
> *this fucker talking all this shit when the day b4 he killed like 5dzns.. at my bro's and like 5lbs of carne asada....  but a nick we might be there today to do it again so i'll let u no so ur fat as can roll threw..  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

this mothafucka eats so many pig ears for dinner he might as well just fry up elephants ears


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2009, 11:28 AM~13407264
> *this mothafucka eats so many pig ears for dinner he might as well just fry up elephants ears
> *


just throw the whole pig on a rotisserie mmmyum!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2009, 10:28 AM~13407264
> *this mothafucka eats so many pig ears for dinner he might as well just fry up elephants ears
> *


elephant ears sound good. too bad tha fair aint in town.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 27 2009, 02:03 PM~13409475
> *elephant ears sound good. too bad tha fair aint in town.
> *


Fool he was talking LITERALLY ELEPHANT EARS not the fatboy snacks from the fair in yaks they got espresso stand where you can get the fatboy snacks ones 24/7 me joey and nick been there many of times LOL


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 27 2009, 04:45 PM~13410231
> *Fool he was talking LITERALLY ELEPHANT EARS not the fatboy snacks from the fair in yaks they got espresso stand where you can get the fatboy snacks ones 24/7 me joey and nick been there many of times LOL
> *


thats our spot!!!!! lowlows look good there off nobhill...


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

i know what he waz talkin about. but thats what poped in my head when i read it.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 28 2009, 12:41 AM~13414196
> *i know what he waz talkin about. but thats what poped in my head when i read it.
> *


Sure you did DK JR :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol ttt whassup yall..


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

hey VP i'm feeling left out.lol.. I'm ready to help work on the Lacs let me know..


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 28 2009, 06:23 PM~13418828
> *hey VP i'm feeling left out.lol..  I'm ready to help work on the Lacs let me know..
> *


We just picked up a parts lak for mine and Ians. Might have some stuff for you too! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 29 2009, 05:26 AM~13421653
> *We just picked up a parts lak for mine and Ians. Might have some stuff for you too! :biggrin:
> *


Cadillac WHORES :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 29 2009, 10:33 AM~13422585
> *Cadillac WHORES :biggrin:
> *


Look whos calling people whore,how many cars you buy and sell :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 29 2009, 12:43 PM~13423680
> *Look whos calling people whore,how many cars you buy and sell :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2009, 10:28 AM~13407264
> *this mothafucka eats so many pig ears for dinner he might as well just fry up elephants ears
> *


HE NEEDS TO GET DIET ELEPHANT EARS NOW MADE WITH 1/3 LESS SUGAR. :0


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 29 2009, 10:33 AM~13422585
> *Cadillac WHORES :biggrin:
> *


YEP!! :biggrin: Got any u wanna sell??? :h5:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 30 2009, 09:38 AM~13431793
> *YEP!!  :biggrin: Got any u wanna sell??? :h5:
> *


Got parts what you need :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 30 2009, 10:40 AM~13431824
> *Got parts what you need  :biggrin:
> *


WHORE


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Look at this bullshit. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbl5LYMV4c0&feature=related
I am not a donk fan so sorry to those that are


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 30 2009, 11:13 AM~13432141
> *Look at this bullshit.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbl5LYMV4c0&feature=related
> I am not a donk fan so sorry to those that are
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :420: :420: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 30 2009, 11:13 AM~13432141
> *Look at this bullshit.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbl5LYMV4c0&feature=related
> I am not a donk fan so sorry to those that are
> *


 :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 30 2009, 10:11 AM~13432125
> *WHORE
> *


I even got parts for you dash frame what you need i got it


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Mar 29 2009, 10:33 AM~13422585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not a donk fan, but thats kinda tite! you have to respect the craftmenship.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 30 2009, 04:44 PM~13435194
> *I even got parts for you dash frame what you need i got it
> *


the only hing I really need now is a job to support my spending on the LAC


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 30 2009, 03:55 PM~13435292
> *its FAGigolo! :biggrin:
> booty kit?nope those r GAY
> im not a donk fan, but thats kinda tite! you have to respect the craftmenship.  VVVVV
> *


Kinda have a point about the work but to bad it was wasted on that thing
legacylac Posted Today, 05:02 PM 
QUOTE(BIGTONY @ Mar 30 2009, 04:44 PM) 
I even got parts for you dash frame what you need i got it


the only hing I really need now is a job to support my spending on the LAC 
Im hiring $10 and hour for planting TWOLIPS???


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 30 2009, 06:46 PM~13436460
> *
> Im hiring $10 and hour for planting TWOLIPS???
> *


Isnt Joeys cousin already doin that for you? :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 30 2009, 11:13 AM~13432141
> *Look at this bullshit.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbl5LYMV4c0&feature=related
> I am not a donk fan so sorry to those that are
> *


Hey Belly the Kid should look at this too! They have CANDY on thier paint TOO! :roflmao:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> Kinda have a point about the work but to bad it was wasted on that thing
> legacylac Posted Today, 05:02 PM
> QUOTE(BIGTONY @ Mar 30 2009, 04:44 PM)
> I even got parts for you dash frame what you need i got it
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 30 2009, 07:21 PM~13437715
> *Isnt Joeys cousin already doin that for you? :biggrin:
> *


Nope but this PIZZA girl did :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 30 2009, 09:04 PM~13438479
> *Nope but this  PIZZA girl did  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Yeah I think I got that same PIZZA girl once too! :roflmao:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 30 2009, 09:04 PM~13438479
> *Nope but this  PIZZA girl did  :biggrin:
> *


He tell you he was a man before his operation :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 31 2009, 08:53 AM~13443172
> *He tell you he was a man before his  operation  :0
> *


No i got your pizza guys sister


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Joker did you you ever get that number for the anodizer


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz+Mar 30 2009, 07:21 PM~13437715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you smelt the pizza and had to change your boxers fat fuckin retard


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 31 2009, 10:04 PM~13450711
> *:0
> :0
> I bet you smelt the pizza and had to change your boxers fat fuckin retard
> *


DON'T START NO SHIT, WONT BE NO SHIT!™


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 31 2009, 10:10 PM~13450757
> *DON'T START NO SHIT, WONT BE NO SHIT!™
> *


what the fuck you gonna do fuckin fat corky, sit there scratch your head rolls and eat a box of birthday cake ice cream


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 31 2009, 10:32 PM~13450897
> *what the fuck you gonna do fuckin fat corky, sit there scratch your head rolls and eat a box of birthday cake ice cream
> *


Id rather do that then pick my nose and eat my boogers like you freddy kruger


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 31 2009, 10:35 PM~13450915
> *Id rather do that then pick my nose and eat my boogers like your freddy kruger
> *


 :uh:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 1 2009, 12:32 AM~13450897
> *what the fuck you gonna do fuckin fat corky, sit there scratch your head rolls and eat a box of birthday cake ice cream
> *


don't knock the birthday cake ice cream.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 1 2009, 12:01 AM~13451254
> *don't knock the birthday cake ice cream.
> *


we almost got in a fist fight one time cause the mothafucka wanted to throw the flashers on in the middle of traffic, run his fat ass across 4 lanes of cars so he can get a box from the swans man


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 1 2009, 02:15 AM~13451289
> *we almost got in a fist fight one time cause the mothafucka wanted to throw the flashers on in the middle of traffic, run his fat ass across 4 lanes of cars so he can get a box from the swans man
> *


dam i know what you mean.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 1 2009, 01:01 AM~13451254
> *don't knock the birthday cake ice cream.
> *


x2


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

when the snow goin away???? :angry: :angry:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
MAY24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ SEWARD PARK
JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
June 21st UCE Oaks park picnic
JULY 18TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS
AUGUST 30TH YAKIMA SPEEDWAY


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 2 2009, 03:23 PM~13467162
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

THERE IS GOING TO BE A SMALL CAR SHOW AT DAVIS H.S. IN YAKIMA IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED CALL MARIO AT YAKIMA GRINDING 509-575-1717. I BELIEVE IT IS FOR A YOUNG BUCK DOING A SENIOR PROJECT SO SEE YOU GUYS ON FRIDAY, APRIL 17TH AT 4PM


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

heard there a victory outreach show again this year...who got info


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

i dont think anybody is going to that show.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 4 2009, 07:49 PM~13485548
> *heard there a victory outreach show again this year...who got info
> *



great people, if they do, i'll be there !

:biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

i found this for you big tone! :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 5 2009, 03:20 PM~13489965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont eat bacon


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 2 2009, 02:23 PM~13467162
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
> ...




Puro locos hop is June 28th not the 18th


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 5 2009, 04:20 PM~13489965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: X1,000,000


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 5 2009, 02:28 AM~13487139
> *i dont think anybody is going to that show.
> *



just like last year and everyone was at that show seem like it...


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

SEE, I aint the only one


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Apr 3 2009, 11:11 PM~13480600
> *THERE IS GOING TO BE A SMALL CAR SHOW AT DAVIS H.S. IN YAKIMA IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED CALL MARIO AT YAKIMA GRINDING 509-575-1717. I BELIEVE IT IS FOR A YOUNG BUCK DOING A SENIOR PROJECT SO SEE YOU GUYS ON FRIDAY, APRIL 17TH AT 4PM
> *


NIIIIIIICE


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

MARK YOUR CALENDERS BASCO BURGER & HOMIEZ RIDEZ CAR,BIKE CLUB CAR SHOW


basco burger and homiez ridez car and bike club would like to invite all types of cars from LOWRIDERS,HOTRODS,IMPORTS,and all types of cars.

WHEN:JULY 11TH @ 11am TO 5PM
WERE:BASCO BURGER 
1880 Baseline St
Cornelius, OR 97113

will post up the flyers soon and will start handing them out at the car shows


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Apr 5 2009, 07:13 PM~13491721
> *Puro locos hop is June 28th not the 18th
> *


hey dog did you get my message?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt nw


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TIME TO BREAK OUT ALL THE CLUBS BBQS - AND GET SOME FAMILY BBQ TYPE SHIT GOIN!!! 76 DEGREES IN P-TOWN TODAY.

BUTCHER - WHERES THE BEEF? HAHA


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 7 2009, 07:07 AM~13505215
> *TIME TO BREAK OUT ALL THE CLUBS BBQS - AND GET SOME FAMILY BBQ TYPE SHIT GOIN!!! 76 DEGREES IN P-TOWN TODAY.
> 
> BUTCHER - WHERES THE BEEF? HAHA
> *



nicca, i was out rollin' all weekend !!

didn't see not one mother fucker out der' :angry: 

i must've been up and down, back, and around, and back, den down and up.........

MLK , 82nd , Delta Park , Gresham , Sandy , Al-afuckinbammy , 

I think you get my point ! :biggrin: 

and don't worry Rider, when our little crew has a BBQ.

you'll be der' ! :biggrin: 

peace............D-


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

way 2 rep..


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 7 2009, 03:55 PM~13510023
> *nicca, i was out rollin' all weekend !!
> 
> didn't see not one mother fucker out der'  :angry:
> ...


I SAW 1 DONK ON SAT.AFTER THE SWAP MEET ON MLK AND 1 HOT ROD BUT A SHIT LOAD OF CAR WASHES GOING ON  NORMALLY THERES CARS EVERYWHERE


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Where was everyone on Saturday night? Only had a few riders out on such a nice night. We need to get Seattle poppin again!!!! uffin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 7 2009, 08:26 PM~13512210
> *I SAW 1 DONK ON SAT.AFTER THE SWAP MEET ON MLK AND 1 HOT ROD BUT A SHIT LOAD OF CAR WASHES GOING ON  NORMALLY THERES CARS EVERYWHERE
> *


yeah i didnt see shit either.........


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

MAN I SAW AND WAS WITH RIDERS ALL DAY!   
MAN PM OR CALL NEXT TIME YOUR LOST IN THE CITY ON THE WEEKENDS! 
THERES LOTS OF FOOLS OUT THERE THAT ARE NOT IN A CLUB OR ON LAYITLOW,
STREET RIDES  ARE ALL OVER TOWN JUST







GOT TO KNOW WERE FOOLS ARE ,


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Apr 8 2009, 08:36 AM~13516993
> * MAN I SAW AND WAS WITH RIDERS ALL DAY!
> MAN PM OR CALL NEXT TIME YOUR LOST IN THE CITY ON THE WEEKENDS!
> THERES LOTS OF FOOLS OUT THERE THAT ARE NOT IN A CLUB OR ON LAYITLOW,
> ...



you in Cali ??

:0


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

We were all over the place crusin alki and lake wa blvd but all i see is cars on those damn big wheels quit messing the cars up put them back on 13's and 14's fuck those big ass wheels. they make cars that would look tight look like shit.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Apr 8 2009, 12:16 PM~13518493
> *We were all over the place crusin alki and lake wa blvd but all i see is cars on those damn big wheels quit messing the cars up put them back on 13's and 14's fuck those big ass wheels. they make cars that would look tight look like shit.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 8 2009, 11:22 AM~13517962
> *you in Cali ??
> 
> :0
> *


Nah took thoss of fams cars when i went home last month.
check this one out.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 7 2009, 09:26 PM~13512210
> *I SAW 1 DONK ON SAT.AFTER THE SWAP MEET ON MLK AND 1 HOT ROD BUT A SHIT LOAD OF CAR WASHES GOING ON  NORMALLY THERES CARS EVERYWHERE
> *


what donk did you see?plus i seen 2 lo-los out on sunday.(new ones too).


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 7 2009, 04:55 PM~13510023
> *nicca, i was out rollin' all weekend !!
> 
> didn't see not one mother fucker out der'  :angry:
> ...


big brad got his caddy going so we were out friday nite.diamond call me.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 8 2009, 04:19 PM~13520847
> *what donk did you see?plus i seen 2 lo-los out on sunday.(new ones too).
> *


some light blue 4dr box caprice on mlk


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW!!! WHO'S GOING??? BUST OUT THE HOPPERS THERE WILL BE SOME CASH THERE FOR THEM!!! PLENTY OF TROPHIES AND PRIZES!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Apr 8 2009, 10:46 PM~13524718
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW!!! WHO'S GOING??? BUST OUT THE HOPPERS THERE WILL BE SOME CASH THERE FOR THEM!!! PLENTY OF TROPHIES AND PRIZES!!
> *


WHATS GOOD JAVIER!!!
ILL CU OUT THERE


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

where is the april 25th show at


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Apr 8 2009, 10:49 PM~13524740
> *where is the april 25th show  at
> *


HERE IN YAKIMA


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 8 2009, 08:39 PM~13522790
> *some light blue 4dr box caprice on mlk
> *


ok i seen a 70-72 burnt orange cutlass convertable out there on sunday i nevar seen before.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Apr 8 2009, 10:46 PM~13524718
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW!!! WHO'S GOING??? BUST OUT THE HOPPERS THERE WILL BE SOME CASH THERE FOR THEM!!! PLENTY OF TROPHIES AND PRIZES!!
> *



POST UP A FLYER


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 8 2009, 10:51 PM~13524756
> *ok i seen a 70-72 burnt orange cutlass convertable out there on sunday i nevar seen before.
> *



THATS A NICE ONE SAW IT 2


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

JUNE 27TH IN SEATTLE,
JUNE 28TH IN HILLSBORO,,,WOW!!TWO BAD ASS SHOWS


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 9 2009, 01:23 AM~13525294
> *THATS A NICE ONE SAW IT 2
> *


you know what year it was?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

BUMP.....


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TO THE TOPPERS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

donks are DONTS!!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy easter


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

happy egg day


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST LAYED A BIG BROWN ONE


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

happy easter!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 12 2009, 11:32 AM~13553826
> *JUST LAYED A BIG BROWN ONE
> *


smartass :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

naw, it didn't "smart" !! lol.

Rider did some time in Lincoln County,

"THOSE BIG OL' BROWN EGGS JUST FALL OUT NOW"

:0 :0 :0 :0 

oh no he di-unt !!





j/k :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RUTHLESS.. YOU OWE ME SOME CARNE ASADA FOR THAT ONE!!








oh and it was Klickitat co. get it right


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

sup....


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Who's going to the Bellingham show on May 17th?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

lets see all them flyers...

who's all go pre reg for their shows too?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TO THE TOP

U KNOW


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

STEVE-O I GOT A FEW EXTRA B BODY PARTS.. LET ME KNOW IF YOUR MISSIN ANYTHING..

THE SMELL OF BBQ AND BURNT MOTORS IN THE AIR...HAHA


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 13 2009, 08:04 PM~13566566
> *STEVE-O I GOT A FEW EXTRA B BODY PARTS.. LET ME KNOW IF YOUR MISSIN ANYTHING..
> 
> THE SMELL OF BBQ AND BURNT MOTORS IN THE AIR...HAHA
> *


HIT ME UP ON PM BRO LET ME KNOW WHAT U GOT
HELL YEAH ITS IN THE AIR!!!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 14 2009, 09:01 AM~13571483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MOTHA FUCKA SHOW IS GONNA BE UP DA HOOK!!THIS IS WHERE NEW HOPERS ARE BUSTING OUT FOR THE FIRST TIME FOR THE PEOPLE!!I KNOW THIS BECAUSE IM WORKING ON ONE MY SELF!! :0


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

YOU BETTER BE THERE CHINGON !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT FOR THE RIDERS!!!!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 14 2009, 01:08 PM~13573986
> *YOU BETTER BE THERE CHINGON !!!! :thumbsup:
> *


OOHH YA SABES, I GOT SOME OF THE FINEST BITCHES IN TOWN FOR THE BIKINI CONTEST TOO,,YA KNOW HOW I DO IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 14 2009, 12:38 PM~13572983
> *THIS MOTHA FUCKA SHOW IS GONNA BE UP DA HOOK!!THIS IS WHERE NEW HOPERS ARE BUSTING OUT FOR THE FIRST TIME FOR THE PEOPLE!!I KNOW THIS BECAUSE IM WORKING ON ONE MY SELF!! :0
> *


retirerd? that was short...............good to see your coming back out. :biggrin:


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 13 2009, 03:47 PM~13564523
> *Who's going to the Bellingham show on May 17th?
> *


We know you need to be there.. and dont think im only giving you shit Dannys get the same shit.......! :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

hey capone, you gonna be rollin the caddy???


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Apr 14 2009, 09:52 PM~13579294
> *hey capone, you gonna be rollin the caddy???
> *


not sure yet.i've been drivin it around.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

BUMP..........


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 14 2009, 09:01 AM~13571483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ON FLYER=HOP SINGLE,HOP DOUBLE,,YOU FORGOT RADICAL HOP,, :0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 15 2009, 09:11 AM~13583168
> *ON FLYER=HOP SINGLE,HOP DOUBLE,,YOU FORGOT  RADICAL HOP,, :0
> *



and "TRUCK HOPP" !!

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

BUMP


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 13 2009, 04:47 PM~13564523
> *Who's going to the Bellingham show on May 17th?
> *


me and some of the guys might make our way out there..


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

BUMP/////


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Anybody down to hit Alki and Home Plate on Saturday? :thumbsup:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

shows coming up in yak's


----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

wsup in yak town tonight. tomorrow. soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 15 2009, 01:44 PM~13584524
> *and "TRUCK HOPP"  !!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i didnt make the flyer,, :biggrin: 
but its prolly in the back of it in big letters,,,


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Apr 14 2009, 08:39 PM~13579133
> *We know you need to be there.. and dont think im only giving you shit Dannys get the same shit.......! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

so.... i went out cruizin. and i got stopped *3* times! the 1st cop couldnt give me a answer when i asked why i was stopped. the 2nd cop said i cant 3wheel in a parking lot because "the owners of Home Depo called and didnt want us there". BS we saw him drive by and flip it in the street to come talk to us. and we were only in the parking lot for about 3mins before he drove by. and the 3rd cop said that i need mud flaps if the car is gona be that high :uh: . no tickets. not even a warning. _not that im asking for them, im just making a point._ they all just wanted to see my car and try to dig for alil dirt. good thing im so freash and so clean!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 18 2009, 03:12 AM~13613005
> *so.... i went out cruizin. and i got stopped 3 times! the 1st cop couldnt give me a answer when i asked why i was stopped. the 2nd cop said i cant 3wheel in a parking lot because "the owners of Home Depo called and didnt want us there". BS we saw him drive by and flip it in the street to come talk to us. and we were only in the parking lot for about 3mins before he drove by. and the 3rd cop said that i need mud flaps if the car is gona be that high :uh: . no tickets. not even a warning. not that im asking for them, im just making a point. they all just wanted to see my car and try to dig for alil dirt. good thing im so freash and so clean!
> *



the famous no mud flaps....im sure we all heard that one before


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 17 2009, 12:08 PM~13607260
> *i didnt make the flyer,, :biggrin:
> but its prolly in the back of it in big letters,,,
> *


 :0 :0 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 18 2009, 02:12 AM~13613005
> *so.... i went out cruizin. and i got stopped 3 times! the 1st cop couldnt give me a answer when i asked why i was stopped. the 2nd cop said i cant 3wheel in a parking lot because "the owners of Home Depo called and didnt want us there". BS we saw him drive by and flip it in the street to come talk to us. and we were only in the parking lot for about 3mins before he drove by. and the 3rd cop said that i need mud flaps if the car is gona be that high :uh: . no tickets. not even a warning. not that im asking for them, im just making a point. they all just wanted to see my car and try to dig for alil dirt. good thing im so freash and so clean!
> *



starting to sound like Portland !!!

:uh: :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

all this happen within 4 hours.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

TTMFT


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

6 DAYS TIL THE YAKIMA SHOW DON'T MISS THIS SHOW AND YOU CAN 3 WHEEL ALL DAY LONG IN THIS PARKING LOT!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

as soon as the blazer is re released im sure its gonna happen here,the olds ill do my best to not get caught dragging..


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

TtT


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 20 2009, 09:15 AM~13630106
> *as soon as the blazer is re released im sure its gonna happen here,the olds ill do my best to not get caught dragging..
> *



:0


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 18 2009, 06:06 AM~13613496
> *the famous no mud flaps....im sure we all heard that one before
> *


mud flaps is what caddi kid calls his balls, when hes getting fucked


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 22 2009, 01:38 AM~13652027
> *mud flaps is what caddi kid calls his balls, when hes getting fucked
> *


lol


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 22 2009, 12:38 AM~13652027
> *mud flaps is what caddi kid calls his balls, when hes getting fucked
> *



:0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

MILD TO WILD SHOW FRI-SUN AT THE TACOMA DOME HOT RODS & HARLEYS
SHOW TIMES FRI FROM 1PM TO 9PM SAT,9AM TO 9PM,SUN 9AM TO 5PM 
ADULTS ARE $15 AND CHILDREN UNDER 10 ARE FREE :biggrin:
ARPIL 24-26 PLUSE THERE WILL BE 50 OF THE STATES TOP PINSTRIPPERS THERE


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

THAT SHOW SOUNDS GOOOOD


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 22 2009, 12:38 AM~13652027
> *mud flaps is what caddi kid calls his balls, when hes getting fucked
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 23 2009, 09:08 AM~13665794
> *MILD TO WILD SHOW FRI-SUN AT THE TACOMA DOME HOT RODS & HARLEYS
> SHOW TIMES FRI FROM 1PM TO 9PM SAT,9AM TO 9PM,SUN 9AM TO 5PM
> ADULTS ARE $15 AND CHILDREN UNDER 10 ARE FREE :biggrin:
> *


 whens that one?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 23 2009, 07:43 PM~13671874
> *whens that one?
> *



this weekend!!!


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

BUMP NICE FLYER SHOWTIME LADY


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

This weekend is our show and shine at the old thunderbird casino, we have lots of trophies to give out and several best of trophies and don't forget The Lowcos Choice award so bring your ride and hang out with the Lowcos this weekend!!!! registration starts at 10 am Bring some hoppers so they can take some cash home!!!! for all you Bassheads we will be having a sound competition as well so bring some noise!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 23 2009, 09:08 AM~13665794
> *MILD TO WILD SHOW FRI-SUN AT THE TACOMA DOME HOT RODS & HARLEYS
> SHOW TIMES FRI FROM 1PM TO 9PM SAT,9AM TO 9PM,SUN 9AM TO 5PM
> ADULTS ARE $15 AND CHILDREN UNDER 10 ARE FREE :biggrin:
> ...


heard goofy pinstripping there :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

TtT for the NorthWest


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Apr 23 2009, 11:50 PM~13674459
> *This weekend is our show and shine at the old thunderbird casino, we have lots of trophies to give out and several best of trophies and don't forget The Lowcos Choice award so bring your ride and hang out with the Lowcos this weekend!!!! registration starts at 10 am Bring some hoppers so they can take some cash home!!!! for all you Bassheads we will be having a sound competition as well so bring some noise!!!
> *


thats whats up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SEE YOU THERE


----------



## BigChill509 (Feb 22, 2004)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
MAY 16TH CAR SHOW AT THA TACOMA POINT DEFIANCE ZOO
MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
MAY24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ SEWARD PARK
JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
June 21st UCE Oaks park picnic
JULY 18TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS
AUGUST 30TH YAKIMA SPEEDWAY


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

N THIS BIKINI SHOW THEY WANTED US 2 SHOW OUR RIDES THERE I AGREED 2 DO IT JUST TO SEE THA MAMACITAS :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 24 2009, 01:49 PM~13679645
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 16TH CAR SHOW AT THA TACOMA POINT DEFIANCE ZOO
> ...


huu,, i believe the puro locos show is june 28th,,whos gonna fix that???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigChill509_@Apr 24 2009, 12:19 PM~13679384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is the show from 8 - 11:30 or just the registration?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 24 2009, 12:54 PM~13679678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me and some homies was just talkin bout taking our bad ass kids to the zoo :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 24 2009, 04:43 PM~13681494
> *huu,, i believe the puro locos show is june 28th,,whos gonna fix that???
> *


*APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
MAY 16TH CAR SHOW AT THA TACOMA POINT DEFIANCE ZOO
MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
MAY24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ SEWARD PARK
JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
June 21st UCE Oaks park picnic
JULY 28TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS
AUGUST 30TH YAKIMA SPEEDWAY*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 24 2009, 12:58 PM~13679704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I call SHOTGUN :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 24 2009, 12:49 PM~13679645
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 16TH CAR SHOW AT THA TACOMA POINT DEFIANCE ZOO
> ...


RUMOR HAS IT THIS SHOW IS A NOT HAPPENING ANYMORE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 24 2009, 07:17 PM~13682182
> *RUMOR HAS IT THIS SHOW IS A NOT HAPPENING ANYMORE
> *


why not?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 24 2009, 07:10 PM~13682618
> *why not?
> *


Not exactly sure but i assume conflict of interest or funding issues??


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 24 2009, 07:10 PM~13682618
> *why not?
> *



everybody stopped going because they didn't have enuf truck hoppers !!!

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 24 2009, 07:17 PM~13682662
> *Not exactly sure but i assume conflict of interest or funding issues??
> *


heard its an open car show, all makes and models this year, and a hotrod club from around here is putting it on, with help from somebody from seattle area?? he's suppose to be bringing me some flyers, when i get them ill post it up..


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Don't worry about it the Lowcos car show in August will be fun this year!! we will make sure the big cruz still happens!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 23 2009, 09:29 PM~13673229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR THE KIDS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Apr 24 2009, 10:00 PM~13683011
> *Don't worry about it the Lowcos car show in August will be fun this year!! we will make sure the big cruz still happens!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 24 2009, 09:28 PM~13682756
> *heard its an open car show, all makes and models this year, and a hotrod club from around here is putting it on, with help from somebody from seattle area?? he's suppose to be bringing me some flyers, when i get them ill post it up..
> *


Hey!! when you get em, set one out for one of the drivers to pick up for me. i'll make copies and post em up at the paint store.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Apr 24 2009, 08:00 PM~13683011
> *Don't worry about it the Lowcos car show in August will be fun this year!! we will make sure the big cruz still happens!!
> *


Good looking out cupcake


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 24 2009, 06:43 PM~13681918
> *is the show from 8 - 11:30 or just the registration?
> *


just registrations.. show starts at 12..


----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 24 2009, 12:58 PM~13679704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this at the Marina?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Apr 24 2009, 09:00 PM~13683011
> *Don't worry about it the Lowcos car show in August will be fun this year!! we will make sure the big cruz still happens!!
> *


we can get a curz on the 23 of may...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Apr 24 2009, 09:32 PM~13683820
> *just registrations.. show starts at 12..
> *


cool fat boy


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 24 2009, 10:20 PM~13683713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GET YOUR BATTERIES CHARGED FOR THIS MUTHAFUCKER SHOW!!"THEMONSTER" RADICAL HOPPER SHOULD BE FINISH FOR DEBUT TO THIS ONE!!,HOPE TO SEE ALL OR MOST OF YOU OUTHERE!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 21 2009, 01:36 PM~13644128
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
its gonna be layin frame soon big homie


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 25 2009, 06:22 AM~13685250
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> its gonna be layin frame soon big homie
> *



what'd somebody come by and steal the "blocks" it was sittin' on ???

:0 :0 :0 :0 



j/k :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 25 2009, 06:20 AM~13685233
> *GET YOUR  BATTERIES CHARGED FOR THIS MUTHAFUCKER SHOW!!"THEMONSTER" RADICAL HOPPER SHOULD BE FINISH  FOR DEBUT TO THIS ONE!!,HOPE TO SEE ALL OR MOST OF YOU OUTHERE!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 

wassup "EL MAS CHINGON" !!

:biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Apr 24 2009, 08:52 PM~13683453
> *Hey!! when you get em, set one out for one of the drivers to pick up for me. i'll make copies and post em up at the paint store.
> *


  will do homie.. should be this week sometime..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 25 2009, 06:26 AM~13685286
> *what'd somebody come by and steal the "blocks" it was sittin' on ???
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 24 2009, 07:17 PM~13682182
> *RUMOR HAS IT THIS SHOW IS A NOT HAPPENING ANYMORE
> *



find out :angry:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 25 2009, 07:30 AM~13685308
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> wassup "EL MAS CHINGON" !!
> ...


NADA,,IS THAT BLAZER HOT AS A PANOCHA IN HEAT???? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Apr 23 2009, 10:50 PM~13674459
> *This weekend is our show and shine at the old thunderbird casino, we have lots of trophies to give out and several best of trophies and don't forget The Lowcos Choice award so bring your ride and hang out with the Lowcos this weekend!!!! registration starts at 10 am Bring some hoppers so they can take some cash home!!!! for all you Bassheads we will be having a sound competition as well so bring some noise!!!
> *


Sorry i didnt make it man hope you guys had a good turn out and fun event if anyone has pics post them up


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 25 2009, 08:03 PM~13689705
> *NADA,,IS THAT BLAZER HOT AS A PANOCHA IN HEAT???? :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 26 2009, 02:01 AM~13691580
> *Sorry i didnt make it man hope you guys had a good turn out and fun event if anyone has pics post them up
> *


Of coarse we had a good time........  and the Lowcos filled the parking lot.......


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Havent seen one of these yet :biggrin: 
Post some rides homies!!!
Represent 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=473328


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 26 2009, 01:01 AM~13691580
> *Sorry i didnt make it man hope you guys had a good turn out and fun event if anyone has pics post them up
> *


TONE LOOK IN THE YAKIMA TOPIC THERES SOME RIDES IN THERE


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

bac ttt

:thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin: 

:cheesy:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Apr 5 2009, 11:47 PM~13493634
> *MARK YOUR CALENDERS BASCO BURGER & HOMIEZ RIDEZ CAR,BIKE CLUB CAR SHOW
> basco burger and homiez ridez car and bike club would  like to invite all types of cars from LOWRIDERS,HOTRODS,IMPORTS,and all types of cars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64 (Nov 11, 2006)

ANYONE HAVE ANY USED 14X7 GOLD CENTER WIRE WHEELS THEY WANNA SELL HIT ME UP


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

so no yakima speedway show then ??????? :guns:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

If no one saw the newer Livin the Low Life with my wifey :biggrin:  RO was on and we have a couple of NW Celebs that made the cut, I saw Ray and Andys car in Vegas and a couple other familiar faces. Check it out if you get a chance.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
MAY 16TH CAR SHOW AT THA TACOMA POINT DEFIANCE ZOO
MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
MAY24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ SEWARD PARK
JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
June 21st UCE Oaks park picnic
JULY 28TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS
AUGUST 30TH YAKIMA SPEEDWAY *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 29 2009, 07:30 PM~13736369
> *If no one saw the newer Livin the Low Life with my wifey :biggrin:    RO was on and we have a couple of NW Celebs that made the cut, I saw Ray and Andys car in Vegas and a couple other familiar faces. Check it out if you get a chance.
> *


they were all in the Rollerz Only episode?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*Aug 8th is the Reno,NV lowrider show put on by Impalas car club and Viejitos car club, its the same weekend as Hot August Nights were thousands of hot rods will be in town also. A few years ago me and the Lowcos went and it was a good show. *


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 29 2009, 08:04 PM~13736899
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 16TH CAR SHOW AT THA TACOMA POINT DEFIANCE ZOO
> ...


is the speedway show still on?


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Friday lookin like its gonna be nice... 
anyone hittin the streets??????


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr_Suavecito64_@Apr 29 2009, 05:26 PM~13734323
> *ANYONE HAVE ANY USED 14X7 GOLD CENTER WIRE WHEELS THEY WANNA SELL HIT ME UP
> *



i've got a set of Dayton 72 spoke center gold's w/gold nipps, 

i don't really want to get rid of them, and they wouldn't be cheep,

but for a "reasonable" offer, i might let them go !!  

i've seen the ridiculous prices people are asking for sets just like mine,
p.m. me your offer, but don't get mad if i decline, cool homie !

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64 (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 30 2009, 12:46 PM~13744056
> *i've got a set of Dayton 72 spoke center gold's w/gold nipps,
> 
> i don't really want to get rid of them, and they wouldn't be cheep,
> ...


pm sent.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

SORRY ABOUT THE LOUSY PICTURE, BUT DIS BE DEM !! :cheesy: 

:biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

whats up with the yakima speedway show ??????????


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

there ain't too many 46 yr. old white boys,
hopping on gold Dayton's nowadays is there !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

96bigbody 

"wassup son" :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Apr 30 2009, 05:41 PM~13747715
> *whats up with the yakima speedway show ??????????
> *


Hit up slicksheezy he was the one trying to put it on


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

How about a bump for one hellofa game lastnight


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@May 1 2009, 10:52 AM~13754989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: sorry,,i like soccer :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Apr 30 2009, 12:03 PM~13743538
> *Friday lookin like its gonna be nice...
> anyone hittin the streets??????
> *



i know alot of people headin to sonics on south hill :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 1 2009, 05:25 PM~13759404
> *i know alot of people headin to sonics on south hill :biggrin:
> *


What about down town tonight??


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@May 1 2009, 10:52 AM~13754989
> *
> 
> 
> ...











what about these guys......








ur next champ... :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 30 2009, 05:46 PM~13747762
> *96bigbody
> 
> "wassup son"  :biggrin:
> *


what it dew gramps :biggrin: just tryna get shit crackin man


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 1 2009, 09:00 PM~13761373
> *what it dew gramps  :biggrin: just tryna get shit crackin man
> *



" it dewz, what it dewz" !!! :biggrin: 

just waiting for all you fools to get there shit back together !!

i tested the truck, it's deffinately workin', so lest dew dis nicca !!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

"you know who's ........ comming you know when ..........
to check out you know what ........ so you know what you need to dew !!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

waddup fellas-


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 2 2009, 08:52 AM~13763943
> *waddup fellas-
> *



what it dew Rider, what it dew !!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 29 2009, 10:04 PM~13736899
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 16TH CAR SHOW AT THA TACOMA POINT DEFIANCE ZOO
> ...



EVERY ONE SHOULD GO TO LONG BEACH ,WA . ON SEPT 11, 12 ,13 , FOR THE END OF THE WORLD ROD RUN. THEY CRUISE THE STRIP FROM SUN UP TIL SUN DOWN, COPS ALLOW IT , YOU CAN HIT THE SWITCH AS LONG AS THE TIRES STAY ON THE GROUND. 
UCE PORTLAND HAS ATTENDED FOR THE PAST 3 YEARS , AND ALTHOUGH ITS MAINLY HOTRODS AND MUSCLE CARS THE CROWD LOVES HE LOWRIDERS Y FAR.. 

GREAT TIME


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 2 2009, 05:35 PM~13766206
> *EVERY ONE SHOULD GO TO LONG BEACH ,WA . ON SEPT 11, 12 ,13 , FOR THE END OF THE WORLD ROD RUN. THEY CRUISE THE STRIP FROM SUN UP TIL SUN DOWN, COPS ALLOW IT , YOU CAN HIT THE SWITCH AS LONG AS THE TIRES STAY ON THE GROUND.
> UCE PORTLAND HAS ATTENDED FOR THE PAST 3 YEARS , AND ALTHOUGH ITS MAINLY HOTRODS AND MUSCLE CARS THE CROWD LOVES HE LOWRIDERS Y FAR..
> 
> ...


GOT ANY MORE DETAILS ?????


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 2 2009, 04:35 PM~13766206
> *EVERY ONE SHOULD GO TO LONG BEACH ,WA . ON SEPT 11, 12 ,13 , FOR THE END OF THE WORLD ROD RUN. THEY CRUISE THE STRIP FROM SUN UP TIL SUN DOWN, COPS ALLOW IT , YOU CAN HIT THE SWITCH AS LONG AS THE TIRES STAY ON THE GROUND.
> UCE PORTLAND HAS ATTENDED FOR THE PAST 3 YEARS , AND ALTHOUGH ITS MAINLY HOTRODS AND MUSCLE CARS THE CROWD LOVES HE LOWRIDERS Y FAR..
> 
> ...


i might have to make that one this year,aint been to that show since i was 15 :angry: 
badass show though..


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 2 2009, 04:35 PM~13766206
> *EVERY ONE SHOULD GO TO LONG BEACH ,WA . ON SEPT 11, 12 ,13 , FOR THE END OF THE WORLD ROD RUN. THEY CRUISE THE STRIP FROM SUN UP TIL SUN DOWN, COPS ALLOW IT , YOU CAN HIT THE SWITCH AS LONG AS THE TIRES STAY ON THE GROUND.
> UCE PORTLAND HAS ATTENDED FOR THE PAST 3 YEARS , AND ALTHOUGH ITS MAINLY HOTRODS AND MUSCLE CARS THE CROWD LOVES HE LOWRIDERS Y FAR..
> 
> ...


great show havent been there in years tho


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
MAY 16TH CAR SHOW AT THA TACOMA POINT DEFIANCE ZOO
MAY 17TH Western Washington University (Bellingham) car show
MAY24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ SEWARD PARK
JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
June 21st UCE Oaks park picnic
Saturday June 27th victory outreach seattle, wa
JULY 28TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
JULY 19TH SHOWTIME sand point navel station
YAKIMA FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS
AUGUST 30TH YAKIMA SPEEDWAY?????????? *


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 6 2009, 05:42 AM~13800612
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW& SHINE YAKIMA
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> MAY 16TH CAR SHOW AT THA TACOMA POINT DEFIANCE ZOO
> ...


CHINGADA MADRE,WHO IS GOING TO FIX THE PURO LOCOS SHOW DATE???IS NOT JULY 28TH IS JUN E 28TH,,,,, :uh:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 6 2009, 08:08 AM~13801493
> *CHINGADA MADRE,WHO IS GOING TO FIX THE PURO LOCOS SHOW DATE???IS NOT JULY 28TH IS JUN E 28TH,,,,, :uh:
> *


APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW & SHINE YAKIMA

MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
MAY 16TH CAR SHOW AT THA TACOMA POINT DEFIANCE ZOO
MAY 17TH WESTERN WA UNIV BELLINGHAM
MAY 24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ SEWARD PARK

JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
JUNE 21ST UCE OAKS PARK PICNIC
JUNE 27TH VICTORY OUTREACH SEATTLE
JUNE 28TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO

JULY 19TH SHOWTIME SAND POINT SEATTLE

AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS FULLBRIGHT PARK YAKIMA



Fixed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 6 2009, 08:44 AM~13801866
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW & SHINE YAKIMA
> 
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 6 2009, 07:44 AM~13801866
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW & SHINE YAKIMA
> 
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> ...


so NO yakima show right?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 6 2009, 08:44 AM~13801866
> *APRIL 25TH LOWCOS SHOW & SHINE YAKIMA
> 
> MAY 3RD CINCO DE MAYO YAKIMA OLIVE GARDEN
> ...


 :biggrin: Thank you mam! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 6 2009, 10:47 AM~13803293
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: Thank you mam! :biggrin:
> *


AND THE FIRST SATURDAY OF AUGUST,,I WILL BE HAVING A SHOW,CRUSE IN AT CASA COLIMA PARKING LOT,,HOP,MUSIC,FOOD!!LOTS OF FUN! :0 ,,OOCATED IN HILLSBORO OREGON,,FROM 12 PM TO 6 PM :cheesy:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 2 2009, 11:57 PM~13768783
> *GOT ANY MORE DETAILS ?????
> *


what would you like to know?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 6 2009, 09:50 AM~13803316
> *AND THE FIRST SATURDAY OF AUGUST,,I WILL BE HAVING A SHOW,CRUSE IN AT CASA COLIMA PARKING LOT,,HOP,MUSIC,FOOD!!LOTS OF FUN! :0 ,,OOCATED IN HILLSBORO OREGON,,FROM 12 PM TO 6 PM :cheesy:
> *



i had a great time at this show last year Chingon !!!

"DOS MARGARITA GRANDES PLEASE" !!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 6 2009, 03:27 PM~13805808
> *what would you like to know?
> *


where to meet and how long does it go on for,,,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 6 2009, 02:11 PM~13806229
> *i had a great time at this show last year Chingon !!!
> 
> "DOS MARGARITA GRANDES PLEASE" !!!!!!
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@May 6 2009, 10:33 AM~13803121
> *so NO yakima show right?
> *


so far nope no show at the speed way............not good


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 6 2009, 09:31 PM~13811089
> *so far nope no show at the speed way............not good
> *


  thats wut i had heard but kept see n it in the schedule just thought may b they were still gonna do it after all. oh well good thing the lowcos are put n it down for the shows hopefully we can get a cruz go n this year


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@May 7 2009, 07:38 AM~13813992
> * thats wut i had heard but kept see n it in the schedule just thought may b they were still gonna do it after all. oh well good thing the lowcos are put n it down for the shows hopefully we can get a cruz go n this year
> *


Dont believe the hype, the promoter him self hasn't said on here that it off, hes gonna post about the show real soon, hes just trying to get everything squared away first. I talked to him this morning.........


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@May 6 2009, 09:33 AM~13803121
> *so NO yakima show right?
> *


I as well as others where told in person by the promoter he was NOT doing the show a few weeks ago and i told him get on here and let people know then at the cinco show i was asked by the lowcos yak crew what the deal was so right there in front of them i called the promoter he said he sill had the spot locked and he was working again to try and put the the show together and i just got off the phone with him he said he is still trying to make it happen IF HE CAN and he should know by mon and will be on here tonight to tell you all in his words hopefully he can make it happen so i guess we will wait on him to have the final say on weather or not he is going to put it on maybe a yakima club or person would like to step in and help the promoter weather it be with money judgeing whatever ??but like i said ill let him speak on it from now on...................... FIGHT THE POWER







:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"koo'"


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 7 2009, 12:53 PM~13816543
> *I as well as others where told in person by the promoter he was NOT doing the show a few weeks ago and i told him get on here and let people know then at the cinco show i was asked by the lowcos yak crew what the deal was so right there in front of them i called the promoter he said he sill had the spot locked and he was working again to try  and put the the show together and i just got off the phone with him he said he is still trying to make it happen IF HE CAN and he should know by mon and will be on here tonight to tell you all in his words hopefully he can make it happen so i guess we will wait on him to have the final say on weather or not he is going to put it on maybe a yakima club or person would like to step in and help the promoter weather it be with money judgeing whatever ??but like i said ill let him speak on it from now on...................... FIGHT THE POWER
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Tony, yooza nut ! :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

Just seen this on CL

*Lowrider/Classic car show at Yelm High School. Good opportunity to see lowriders, hydraulics, and classic cars. Also good opportunity to sell your car maybe. 

Saturday May 9th. 10 am to 3 pm. Free food and drinks to those who particpate/attend with a lowrider or classic vehicle. 

Free admission. Yelm High School parking lot. 

Address is: 

Yelm High School 
1315 Yelm Ave. 
Yelm, WA 98597 

call 253-370-6740 for more information or directions. *


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Phillthy64_@May 8 2009, 11:42 PM~13833860
> *Just seen this on CL
> 
> Lowrider/Classic car show at Yelm High School. Good opportunity to see lowriders, hydraulics, and classic cars. Also good opportunity to sell your car maybe.
> ...



where yelm? :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 9 2009, 07:13 AM~13835132
> *where yelm?  :uh:
> *


RIGHT NEAR ME!!! 

ITS ACTUALLY EASY TO GET TO,

I-5 SOUTH,TAKE EXIT 116 STAY ON THAT ROAD TILL YOU TAKE A LEFT ON RESERVATION RD(BIG HILL) 
FOLLOW RESERVATION RD TO HWY 510 
LEFT ON HWY 510 
STAY ON HWY 510 AND IT WILL TAKE YOU STRAIGHT TO THE HIGH SCHOOL,





*AND YOU WILL SEE THE CASINO I WORK AT ON THE WAY

STOP IN THE BUFFET ITS BEEN SLOW AS HELL AND I HATE THAT,SO KEEP ME BUSY IM HERE TILL 4..*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 9 2009, 06:25 AM~13835178
> *RIGHT NEAR ME!!!
> 
> ITS ACTUALLY EASY TO GET TO,
> ...


ttt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WADDUP NW.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

waddup "platNUMB" member !! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

got them dvd's ready yet homie ???

i'll take like "5" :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NOT YET HOMIE.. AT THE BEACH THIS WEEKEND- LINCOLN CITY IS BEAUTIFUL WITH THE SUN. YOU ON TOP OF THE LIST




WHEN THE CAT COMIN OUT THE BAG?????


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@May 7 2009, 08:38 AM~13813992
> * thats wut i had heard but kept see n it in the schedule just thought may b they were still gonna do it after all. oh well good thing the lowcos are put n it down for the shows hopefully we can get a cruz go n this year
> *


HELL YA THEIRS GOING TO BE A CRUZ AND AS FAR AS THE OTHER SHOW IF IT GOES DOWN WE'LL BE THERE AND IF NOT DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT THEIR IS NO WAY IN HELL YAKIMA IS GOING OUT LIKE THAT!!! OUR SHOW THIS YEAR WILL BE TWO DAYS OF FUN SO JUST BE PREPARED TO BRING YOUR SHIT TO YAKIMA!!!
LOWCOS DON'T WAIT FOR SHIT WE JUST GET IT DONE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 9 2009, 11:54 PM~13841474
> *HELL YA THEIRS GOING TO BE A CRUZ AND AS FAR AS THE OTHER SHOW IF IT GOES DOWN WE'LL BE THERE AND IF NOT DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT THEIR IS NO WAY IN HELL YAKIMA IS GOING OUT LIKE THAT!!! OUR SHOW THIS YEAR WILL BE TWO DAYS OF FUN SO JUST BE PREPARED TO BRING YOUR SHIT TO YAKIMA!!!
> LOWCOS DON'T WAIT FOR SHIT WE JUST GET IT DONE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 9 2009, 08:17 PM~13840162
> *NOT YET HOMIE.. AT THE BEACH THIS WEEKEND- LINCOLN CITY IS BEAUTIFUL WITH THE SUN. YOU ON TOP OF THE LIST
> WHEN THE CAT COMIN OUT THE BAG?????
> *




"SSSSHHHHHHH" :biggrin: 

i'm gonna send you a little video clip on your phone !!!

"topp secret mini-trucker stuff" :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 10 2009, 06:59 AM~13842276
> *"SSSSHHHHHHH"  :biggrin:
> 
> i'm gonna send you a little video clip on your phone !!!
> ...



boy- cant see that blazer gettin much higher than what its been doin.. send it d!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@May 10 2009, 07:08 AM~13842080
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 10 2009, 06:59 AM~13842276
> *"SSSSHHHHHHH"  :biggrin:
> 
> i'm gonna send you a little video clip on your phone !!!
> ...



ALL I WILL SAY IS DAMN.. U CRAZY. ME LIKEY


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

a quote from 503 :

" looks like it's a done deal ", huh !!

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 


i know i hopp against myself anyways,
but it's gonna be a good year !!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*MAY 16TH CAR SHOW AT THA TACOMA POINT DEFIANCE ZOO
MAY 17TH WESTERN WA UNIV BELLINGHAM
MAY 24TH HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA
MAY 25TH SEWARD PARK BBQ SEWARD PARK

JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
JUNE 21ST UCE OAKS PARK PICNIC
JUNE 27TH VICTORY OUTREACH SEATTLE
JUNE 28TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO

JULY 19TH SHOWTIME SAND POINT SEATTLE

AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS FULLBRIGHT PARK YAKIMA*


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

FAMILY FUN CAR SHOW SPONSORED BY: COMBINED EFX CAR CLUB
TO BENEFIT THE LATE NIGHT TEEN CENTER
SW COMMUNITY CENTER 2801 SW THISTLE ST. SEATTLE,WA 98126
ALL DAY EVENT MAY 23,2009
CAR [email protected]:00AM-3:00PM
CARNIVAL STARTS @10:00AM-5:00PM
CAR SHOW PARTICIPANTS:
ROLL IN 8:00AM-10:00AM
JUDGING:11:00AM-2:00PM
PRE-REGISTRATION $15
DAY OF $20
CONTACT INFO:[email protected]
SPONSORS
BRIAN'S AUTOSPORT
IMPORTTOYS.COM
NOS ENERGY DRINK
FIRST CHOICE DETAILING 2507 BEACON AVE S


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 11 2009, 11:41 PM~13859779
> *FAMILY FUN CAR SHOW SPONSORED BY: COMBINED EFX CAR CLUB
> TO BENEFIT THE LATE NIGHT TEEN CENTER
> SW COMMUNITY CENTER 2801 SW THISTLE ST. SEATTLE,WA 98126
> ...


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

sounds fun :biggrin:


----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

Who's got info on the Moses Lake show? ie location, fees etc. Let me know thatnx


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Phillthy64_@May 13 2009, 07:01 AM~13872385
> *Who's got info on the Moses Lake show? ie location, fees etc. Let me know thatnx
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=448202


----------



## voseattle (Dec 9, 2007)

“CALLING ALL NORTHWEST RIDERZ”………

Victory Outreach Seattle presents the 5th Annual
SUMMER DREAMS CUSTOM CAR SHOW & HOP

Sat June 27th 2009… Don’t Miss out!! Come and Represent your Club

Trophies & Cash Prizes in Several Categories!!!


More details will be posted soon. Contact VOS at (206) 244-8184 or [email protected]


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

bellingham this sunday!!!!!!!!!

Ninth Annual "Ridin' Low in the 3-6-0" Lowrider Show, Red Square. Lowrider cars, trucks and bikes from all over the state will be on display in Red Square. There will also be taco trucks, live musical performances, jalapeño and watermelon eating contests, piñatas for kids and a car hop contest. For more information call (360) 650-7275 or e-mail [email protected].


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 6 2009, 09:05 PM~13809382
> *where to meet and how long does it go on for,,,
> *


 we stay at a motel and get there on friday morning.
we stay till sunday. the town is not that big id say same same as chehalis. it will be packed with cars. we are staying at the chataqua lodge its on the north end of town .


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

:biggrin: bump


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry13903113


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

sun out!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

READY 4 BELLINGHAM SHOW 2MORROW :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 16 2009, 05:17 PM~13907444
> *READY 4 BELLINGHAM SHOW 2MORROW :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 16 2009, 05:17 PM~13907444
> *READY 4 BELLINGHAM SHOW 2MORROW :biggrin:
> *


PICS~PICS~PICS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 16 2009, 04:17 PM~13907444
> *READY 4 BELLINGHAM SHOW 2MORROW :biggrin:
> *


Was good seeing everybody today and get me some more of them pics u sent me at the hop LOL


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 17 2009, 10:25 PM~13916771
> *Was good seeing everybody today and get me some more of them pics u sent me at the hop LOL
> *


HAS ANYONE POSTED PICS?????????????????????????????? ????????????


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Pretty good turn out today! Looking forward to more turn outs like that! :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@May 17 2009, 10:57 PM~13917063
> *Pretty good turn out today! Looking forward to more turn outs like that! :biggrin:
> *


ya it was nice out there... see u guys soon homiez


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHO GOT PICS


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 17 2009, 10:25 PM~13916771
> *Was good seeing everybody today and get me some more of them pics u sent me at the hop LOL
> *


THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 18 2009, 04:20 PM~13924620
> *THIS ONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yep looks WAY better on my computer screen LOL


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I know ,"if you were there you wouldn't need the pics", Family priorities. Any pics?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 18 2009, 05:15 PM~13924558
> *WHO GOT PICS
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=477385


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

was good ishhhh


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

I GOT THIS FLYER AT THA SHOW IN BELLINGHAM


FATHERZ DAY CAR SHOW
SUNDAY JUNE 21 2009 
8AM-2:30PM


1400 LARRABEE AVE, BELLINGHAM WA. IN HISTORIC FAIRHAVEN
OLD FAIRHAVEN PARKWAY & 14TH ST

RATRODS,TRUCKS,HOTRODS,MOTORCYCLES,LOWRIDERS,RACECARS

FREE PIE FOR DAD ENTRANTS WHILE SUPPLIES LAST

REGISTRATION 8-11AM $10 ENTRY FEE TROPHYS AWARDED AT 1:30PM

GREAT FOOD,FUN MUSIC


EVENT CONTACTS:
NANCY PHILLIPS (360) 305-2310
BILL ERICKSON (360) 733-4522

PRESENTED BY HILLCREST CHAPEL YOUTH MINISTRY


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

whats the info on the homies show? time? location??


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

FATHERS DAY UCE PICNIC IN PORTLAND GONNA HAVE THE AMUSEMENT PARK NEXT DOOR


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@May 19 2009, 08:34 PM~13940921
> *whats the info on the homies show? time? location??
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

UCE CAR SHOW FATHERS DAY

*HERE IS THE LINK...........................................*


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHOS GOING TO THA SOUTHWEST COMMUNITY CENTER CAR SHOW IN WHITE CENTER ON SAT MAY 23RD


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 20 2009, 12:22 PM~13947682
> *WHOS GOING TO THA SOUTHWEST COMMUNITY CENTER CAR SHOW IN WHITE CENTER ON SAT MAY 23RD
> *


Roll to Yakima with us!! :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 20 2009, 12:22 PM~13947682
> *WHOS GOING TO THA SOUTHWEST COMMUNITY CENTER CAR SHOW IN WHITE CENTER ON SAT MAY 23RD
> *



i know a couple of people headin there :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

:wave: NW whud up!!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@May 20 2009, 06:50 PM~13951386
> *Roll to Yakima with us!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL B THERE ON SUNDAY 3 SHOWZ IN A ROW :biggrin: SAT.SUN & MONDAY SHOW N SHINE DAMN IT'S GONNA B A LONG WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

whos all going to yak? ima try and drive out there and check it out


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 21 2009, 02:49 PM~13960689
> *whos all going to yak? ima try and drive out there and check it out
> *


 :biggrin: We are goin to be there but only 2 cars!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@May 21 2009, 07:48 PM~13963588
> *:biggrin: We are goin to be there but only 2 cars!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> EVERY ONE SHOULD GO TO LONG BEACH ,WA . ON SEPT 11, 12 ,13 , FOR THE END OF THE WORLD ROD RUN. THEY CRUISE THE STRIP FROM SUN UP TIL SUN DOWN, COPS ALLOW IT , YOU CAN HIT THE SWITCH AS LONG AS THE TIRES STAY ON THE GROUND.
> UCE PORTLAND HAS ATTENDED FOR THE PAST 3 YEARS , AND ALTHOUGH ITS MAINLY HOTRODS AND MUSCLE CARS THE CROWD LOVES HE LOWRIDERS Y FAR..
> PRRREEEEEEECHHH!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@May 21 2009, 07:48 PM~13963588
> *:biggrin: We are goin to be there but only 2 cars!
> *


thats coo tho........


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@May 21 2009, 07:48 PM~13963588
> *:biggrin: We are goin to be there but only 2 cars!
> *



better then none...we not making it....


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

GOOD SHIT TODAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

ANY PICK FROM TODAY SHOW?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@May 23 2009, 10:11 PM~13981782
> *ANY PICK FROM TODAY SHOW?
> *



YEAH JUST HAVE TO DOWNLOAD EM PROBLY DO THAT WHEN I GET BACK ONE FROM TODAY...


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Any takers
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=270390796138

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@May 23 2009, 10:11 PM~13981782
> *ANY PICK FROM TODAY SHOW?
> *



i got em on myspace....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 24 2009, 08:32 AM~13983328
> *Any takers
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=270390796138
> 
> ...


what the fuck was that.... :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 25 2009, 08:52 PM~13995918
> *what the fuck was that....  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


X2 FUCKED UP A PERFECTLY GOOD DROP THAT COULD OF BEEN RIGHT


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I heard about a blvd cc show in june 14th at XXX is that still poppin off.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@May 27 2009, 08:21 AM~14012411
> *I heard about a blvd cc show in june 14th at XXX is that still poppin off.
> *


 :thumbsdown: not happening


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS DUDE WILL BE IN MOSES IN THE BEER GARDEN


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@May 27 2009, 08:21 AM~14012411
> *I heard about a blvd cc show in june 14th at XXX is that still poppin off.
> *



nope


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 19 2009, 05:09 PM~13937775
> *I GOT THIS FLYER AT THA SHOW IN BELLINGHAM
> FATHERZ DAY CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY JUNE 21 2009
> ...


 uce fathers day picnic even better !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 25 2009, 08:58 PM~13995972
> *X2 FUCKED UP A PERFECTLY GOOD DROP THAT COULD OF BEEN RIGHT
> *


that crazy 
Mother F'er wants 70g's also


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

seward park was tight,nice to see alot of the homies,ill see yall at moses,only now i aint gonna be so damn sleepy....


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
JUNE 21ST UCE OAKS PARK PICNIC
JUNE 27TH VICTORY OUTREACH SEATTLE
JUNE 28TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO

JULY 19TH SHOWTIME SAND POINT SEATTLE

AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS FULLBRIGHT PARK YAKIMA*


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

Yea seward park was the bomb it kind of reminded me of how apple blossim use to go down.lol


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Livin Low_@May 29 2009, 05:41 PM~14040574
> *Yea seward park was the bomb it kind of reminded me of how apple blossim use to go down.lol
> *



the good ol days


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 19 2009, 03:09 PM~13937775
> *I GOT THIS FLYER AT THA SHOW IN BELLINGHAM
> FATHERZ DAY CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY JUNE 21 2009
> ...


2 shows in the same weekend is not tight, we need to support the ones that support us, ill be in portland


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

:0


----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Livin Low_@May 29 2009, 04:41 PM~14040574
> *Yea seward park was the bomb it kind of reminded me of how apple blossim use to go down.lol
> *


X2 til the pigs felt the need to shut it down


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

lets do it every weekend, its our park, what they gonna do close the park?


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

NEWS FLASH!!!!!!!!!!!!:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=479560


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

anyone with a lowirder bike that there a bike show at goldies on airport way in seattle today 12-6.....


----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 30 2009, 10:00 PM~14050466
> *lets do it every weekend, its our park, what they gonna do close the park?
> *


X2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

id be down if i didnt work every weekend..


----------



## MSL80 (Aug 16, 2008)

Does anyone name the times of the Victory Outreach show on the 27th & Showtime show on July 19th?

Ms L80


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sunny day bump


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 30 2009, 12:48 AM~14044025
> *2 shows in the same weekend is not tight, we need to support the ones that support us, ill be in portland
> *


 thank you for that !!!

UCE fathers day picnic june 21st


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MSL80_@Jun 1 2009, 11:32 PM~14069387
> *Does anyone name the times of the Victory Outreach show on the 27th & Showtime show on July 19th?
> 
> Ms L80
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Seattle VO (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Dec 27 2008, 07:51 PM~12539576
> *DON'T HAVE NO MORE LRM PORTLAND,CHEHALIS AND YAKIMA DAMN ANYBODY KNOW OF SOME OTHER SHOWS
> *


 Victory Outreach Seattle presents……
The 5th Annual Summer Dreams Custom Car Show & Hop! 
This year’s exciting event will be held on Saturday June 27th 2009.
So mark your calendars!!
In the meantime fell free to contact us directly and…
LET’S GET THE WORD OUT… Sat June 27th!
Set Up Time / Registration starts at 6 a.m. 
Show Time / This event is all day until about 5 p.m. (10-5 p.m.) 
10821 1st Ave. So. Seattle, WA 98168
$20 per car, $10 for bicycles 
For more info. visit www.voseattle.org or email: [email protected] 
Call (206) 244-8184


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

LAST MINUTE THING,,ATTENTION ALL HOPPERS,,GRAND OPENING IGNAGURATION OF""THE SHOP "" IN BEAVERTON OREGON THIS SATURDAY JUNE 6TH,,CAR HOP,FOOD AND BIKINI CONTEST,,HOP TIME IS FROM 2 PM TO 3 PM,,BIKINI CONTEST IF FROM 3 PM AND UP,,FOOD,,WELL THATS MOST OF THE DAY ,GET BACK AT ME IF INTERESTED!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 94bigbodylac (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 4 2009, 07:37 AM~14089435
> *LAST MINUTE THING,,ATTENTION ALL HOPPERS,,GRAND OPENING IGNAGURATION OF""THE SHOP "" IN BEAVERTON OREGON THIS SATURDAY JUNE 6TH,,CAR HOP,FOOD AND BIKINI CONTEST,,HOP TIME IS FROM 2 PM TO 3 PM,,BIKINI CONTEST IF FROM 3 PM AND UP,,FOOD,,WELL THATS MOST OF THE DAY ,GET BACK AT ME IF INTERESTED!!
> *



Address and who's all going???? phone number?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 3 2009, 10:37 PM~14089435
> *LAST MINUTE THING,,ATTENTION ALL HOPPERS,,GRAND OPENING IGNAGURATION OF""THE SHOP "" IN BEAVERTON OREGON THIS SATURDAY JUNE 6TH,,CAR HOP,FOOD AND BIKINI CONTEST,,HOP TIME IS FROM 2 PM TO 3 PM,,BIKINI CONTEST IF FROM 3 PM AND UP,,FOOD,,WELL THATS MOST OF THE DAY ,GET BACK AT ME IF INTERESTED!!
> *



WHOS DOING THIS ??


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I heard about blvd cc doing a show @ XXX on June 14th is that correct or did they forget about Moses Lake.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jun 4 2009, 04:42 PM~14096930
> *I heard about blvd cc doing a show @ XXX on June 14th is that correct or did they forget about Moses Lake.
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jun 4 2009, 04:42 PM~14096930
> *I heard about blvd cc doing a show @ XXX on June 14th is that correct or did they forget about Moses Lake.
> *


Danny from Blvd said that XXX messed up and posted the wrong date. He is aware that moses lake is the same day. His day for the show was supposed to be the 21st but its too late to change it now.


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

:wave: DON'T FORGET THAT YAKIMA IS THE PLACE TO BE ON AUGUST 22,2009 WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A BADD ASS SET UP FOR ALL THE LOWRIDER FAMILIES THIS YEAR SO BOOK YOUR HOTELS AND BE READY TO HAVE SOME FUN!!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

UCE FATHERS DAY PICNIC
JUNE 21 ST PORTLAND OR @ OAKS PARK


END OF THE WORLD ROD RUNSEPT 11,12,13
LONG BEACH WA
even though its a hot rod event lets crash the party and make a lowrider event , take this bish over!!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94bigbodylac_@Jun 4 2009, 08:56 AM~14092683
> *Address and who's all going???? phone number?
> *


Dont have address,,but heres the street name on it,,CANYON RD ,2 STREETS DOWN FROM SHILO INN, 1 STREET DOWN FROM TIRES LESCHUAB,PURO LOCOS IS BRINGING HOPPERS,,IS NOT A SHOW,,JUST ""THE SHOP GRAND OPENING""THIS DUDES KNOW HOW TO PARTY,,ROCKSTAR AND OTHER MAJOR SPONSORS ARE GONA BE THERE,AFTER THE HOP COMES THE BIKINI CONTEST$200 FOR FIRST PLACE,,FREE FOOD AND DRINKS,, IF YOU BRING A HOPPER GET BACK AT ME(503)757 9732


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

OK GOT AN ADDRESS:

10382 SW CANYON RD,BEAVERTON OR. 97005.

IF YOU BRING A HOPPER,TRY TO BE THERE NO LATER THAN 2 PM,,THANX


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 5 2009, 08:37 AM~14103051
> *UCE FATHERS DAY PICNIC
> JUNE 21 ST PORTLAND OR @ OAKS PARK
> END OF THE WORLD ROD RUNSEPT 11,12,13
> ...


tHE SHOP GRAND IGNAGURATION JUNE 6TH,BEAVERTON OREGON,,HOPPERS AND LIMITED SHOW CARS,,LET ME KNOW.

PURO LOCOS ANNUAL SHOWDOWN,WASHINGTON COUNTY FAIR COMPLEX JUNE 28TH,,THIS IS IT!!CRAZY ASSACTION HAPPENING THERE! MAJOR SPONSORS TO BE ANNOUNCED!! :cheesy: :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 4 2009, 10:23 AM~14093462
> *WHOS DOING THIS ??
> *


IM HELPING THESE DUDES,,THEY ARE A MAJOS SPONSOR FOR THE PURO LOCOS CAR AND HOP SHOW! :0


----------



## Lil Payaso (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
JUNE 21ST UCE OAKS PARK PICNIC
JUNE 27TH VICTORY OUTREACH SEATTLE
JUNE 28TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO

JULY 19TH SHOWTIME SAND POINT SEATTLE

AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS FULLBRIGHT PARK YAKIMA *


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

FOR THE PEOPLE THAT WASNT AROUNT AT THE SHOP OPENING HERES COUPLE PICS


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

and dont forget these and more ladies are gona be at the PURO LOCOS CAR SHOW AND HOP FOR THE BIKINI CONTEST


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

just around the corner,,PURO LOCOS CAR SHOW AND HOP,,OHH ABD BIKINI CONTEST,BURRITO EATING CONTEST,JALAPENO EATING CONTEST,THERES GONNA BE 2 DJ WITH THE PLAYING THE BEST OF THE MUSIC,WE WILL BE GIVING ABOUT 100+ AWARDS,,,CAS4 FOR SINGLE PUMP,DOUBLE AND RADICAL,,THE MORE HOPPERS THE MORE THE CA$H,$200 BONES FOR THE LADIES ON THE BIKINI CONTEST!BEST OF SHOW,PAINT,BEST OF SHOW CHROME,BEST OF SHOW CAR!,GAMES FOR THE KIDA,,THIS IS ALSO A FAMILY EVENT,,LEAVE THE BULLSHIT HOME! NO ATTITUDE ALLOWED!BRING THE FAMILY,,ICE CREAM FOR THE FIRST 50 KIDS(MUST BE 10 AND UNDER)VENDOR SPACES STILL AVAILABLE,CONTACT ME FOR INFO!!(503)757 9732. DOMT MISS IT JUNE 28TH,,WASHINGTON COUNTY FAIR COMPLEX,GATES OPEN AT 7 AM


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

here couple more pics,,this was not a show,,just an opening for "THE SHOP"


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

IT LOOKS LIKE THESE LADIES WANTED ME!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 8 2009, 03:47 PM~14128976
> *IT LOOKS LIKE THESE LADIES WANTED ME!!
> *


WERE YOU FLASHING MONEY ? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey them pics was posted backwards for sequence though,nice indeed though,id hit that hard!!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
JUNE 21ST UCE OAKS PARK PICNIC
JUNE 27TH VICTORY OUTREACH SEATTLE

damn 3 weeks in a row :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 10 2009, 08:51 PM~14155316
> *JUNE 14TH MOSES LAKE LOWCOS
> JUNE 21ST UCE OAKS PARK PICNIC
> JUNE 27TH VICTORY OUTREACH SEATTLE
> ...


JUNE 28TH PURO LOCOS IN HILSBORO :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 10 2009, 10:57 PM~14157462
> *JUNE 28TH PURO LOCOS IN HILSBORO  :thumbsup:
> *


oh yeah imma gonna try to make it there too...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 11 2009, 05:24 AM~14158542
> *oh yeah imma gonna try to make it there too...
> *


word is theres gonna be alots of hoppers !!! :cheesy:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 6 2009, 10:27 PM~14115137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Ookay I'm lookin for tha adams apple. :barf:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 6 2009, 09:30 PM~14115159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

love it BILLY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

Next week,,fathers day UCE all you can eat!!im there,,what time you guys start serving food?????  :h5:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 13 2009, 08:05 PM~14182289
> *Next week,,fathers day UCE all you can eat!!im there,,what time you guys start serving food?????   :h5:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


is that all you can think of?

man you shoulda come up here to moses...lots of famous plaques are flying with pride homie,,,we passed uce with some nice rides and family ties also the newest of the n.w MAJESTICS C.C 

saw big t out in the parking lot all faded :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 13 2009, 10:54 PM~14183830
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> is that all you can think of?
> 
> ...


I had that show in my plans,,but i have a wedding i have to go to((best man)),,later today!!any ways ,,is good you fool made it,,take lots of pics,,,dont forget to invite all the washington and oregon lo-lows,to the Showdown car and hop show on the 28th!!,,hope they support our show as we support other clubs shows!! :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 13 2009, 07:05 PM~14182289
> *Next week,,fathers day UCE all you can eat!!im there,,what time you guys start serving food?????   :h5:
> *


Yeah,i heard cisco is gonna be cooking,,i can help devoring the food!!,,nuhh just kidding,,im bringing my kids to the picnic,,should be a perfect day and place together!!perfect time for a father to spent fathers day at!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THERES A HOTEL ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE FAIRCOMPLEX FOR THOSE WHO WILL TRAVEL A DAY BEFORE THE SHOW!!THERE SHOUL BE A CRUISE IN AT SONICS HAMBURGERS A NITE BEFORE THE SHOW!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

chino post lots of pics :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 14 2009, 09:26 AM~14185504
> *THERES A HOTEL ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE FAIRCOMPLEX FOR THOSE WHO WILL TRAVEL A DAY BEFORE THE SHOW!!THERE SHOUL BE A CRUISE IN AT SONICS HAMBURGERS A NITE BEFORE THE SHOW!!
> *


SHOW IS ACROSS THE STREET FROM HILLSBORO AIRPORT!DONT MISS THIS ONE,,JUNE 28TH! :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Billys crew puts on a helava show every year. Thanks for the invite!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Seattle VO (Mar 23, 2009)

Dont Forget the 5TH Annual Victory Outreach Seattle Summer Dreams 
Super Show!!

SAT JUNE 27TH MOVE IN 6AM

Trophies in SEVERAL CATEGORIES AND H0P $500

MORE INFO AT WWW.VOSEATTLE.ORG
206-244-8184


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

If anyone is interested there is a car show in Des Moines at the marina on July 18th, the day before SHOWTIMES, its called the wooden boat and car show, also I got an email from Burien Chev and they have a Chevy show July 5th with prizes
ALL CHEVY CRUISE-IN 2009 
SUNDAY, JULY 5th
11:00 AM - 4:00 PM
14400 1st Ave S, Burien WA


FREE FOOD! NO ENTRY FEE!

Door Prizes! Raffles!
50/50 Drawing!
Music! Awards!

Goody Bags & Dash Plaques for the first 75 cars!

Please bring a food donation to help the Des Moines Food Bank. Cash donations accepted.

For more info:
Call 800-324-3468
www.burienchevrolet.com 

Burien Chevrolet: Still strong, and still serving our community. 

As you may have heard, General Motors is undergoing a series of changes in order to strengthen its position in the current economy. We wanted to take this opportunity to inform you that we were chosen by GM to be a part of the new GM moving forward. Our dealership is open, and will remain open, to serve the community and maintain your vehicles as we always have. 

As part of "business as usual" here at Burien Chevrolet, we have an excellent inventory of new and pre-owned vehicles, and we have money to lend. If you or anyone you know is in the market for a great deal on a quality vehicle, we have extremely generous pricing and incentives available. 

Valuable Service Coupon 
$25 Off Any Service Over $100 
Not valid with any other offer. See Dealer for details. 
Offer expires July 31, 2009. 





Bobby Lynn / General Sales Manager
14400 1st Ave S
Burien, WA 98168
800-324-3468 www.burienchevrolet.com


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

Happy fathers day NW RIDERS


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*JUNE 27TH VICTORY OUTREACH SEATTLE
JUNE 28TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO

JULY 19TH SHOWTIME SAND POINT SEATTLE

AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS FULLBRIGHT PARK YAKIMA 
*


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 23 2009, 05:07 AM~14270526
> *JUNE 27TH VICTORY OUTREACH SEATTLE
> JUNE 28TH PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: PURO LOCOS EUGENE CHAPTER IS AHVING A CAR SHOW IN EUGENE JUKY 25TH,,MORE DETALES TO COME!! :cheesy:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 23 2009, 06:31 AM~14270801
> *:biggrin: PURO LOCOS EUGENE CHAPTER IS AHVING A CAR SHOW IN EUGENE JUKY 25TH,,MORE DETALES TO COME!! :cheesy:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

i forgot about this

*On August 2nd, a Sunday with no conflicting show dates, I am organizing a FREE show'n'shine that is family oriented.

I have some UCE, Showtime, Lifetime, and Southend Ryderz interested. There's also some independent riders comin through and some up-and-coming clubs...... so far, a total of 30 cars.

I have the parking lot of EQPT Clothing (ACME BOWL building) across the street from the east side of South Center (JC Penney's side) already locked.

I'm securing the permits and off-duty cops to keep the public in check.

- FREE BURGERS PROVIDED BY DICK'S
- FREE REFRESHMENTS PROVIDED BY TALKING RAIN
- (not secured yet, but) FREE HOT DOGS
- FREE MUSIC BY DJ DV-1 (Massive Monkees Crew x Rock Steady Crew)
- NO TROPHIES, NO COMPETITION, NO DRAMA, JUST KICKIN IT!!!!!!

I just want everyone getting together to chill, eat, chop it up, kick it and EAT FOR FREE!

I should have a Boucing Gym for the kiddies and a buncha give-aways from clothing companies such as ALPHANUMERIC, THE HUNDREDS, 10-DEEP, CROOKS'n'CASTLES and more......

If anyone can - FOR SURE - have a car ready, I DON'T CARE IF IT'S A PROJECT CAR - AS LONG AS IT MAKES IT THERE, just get yur banners ready and shoot me an email. I will have only a certain area secured, so if you want a good spot, I will hold yur spot within a taped off area. Other than that, we'll just take over the entire lot. FUCK IT!

email me if you are interested and can commit:

email me asap to secure a spot or ask questions....
[email protected]
!!PLEASE!! EMAIL, NOT RESPOND ON LAY-IT-LOW, BECAUSE I DON'T SPEND MUCH TIME ON HERE

ONCE AGAIN, AUGUST 2nd, 12 NOON until 5:00PM
FREE FREE FREE, ALL AGES, ALL STAGES!!*


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 24 2009, 05:20 PM~14286444
> *i forgot about this
> 
> On August 2nd, a Sunday with no conflicting show dates, I am organizing a FREE show'n'shine that is family oriented.
> ...


where did you say it was ?


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

WHO CHECIN THIS OUT :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=479560

NICE CRUISE & SHOW W/QUALITY BUILT CARS


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 24 2009, 05:00 PM~14286797
> *where did you say it was ?
> *



tukwila. wa.....sorry i got this in email...


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

TTT for the NW


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT :biggrin: Its Going down in Hillsboro this Sunday at the fair complex!!!!


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

""THE SHOP WILL BE HAVUNG A BAD ASS SHOP SOME TIME IN AUGUST,THEY ARE JUST LOOKING FOR THE BEST DATE SO THEY DONT MESS ANYBODYS CAR SHOW!THESE GUYS HAVE CONTACTS,,CAR DEALERS WILL BE SPONSORING!!I WILL BE HELPING WITH THE HOP AND LOWRIDERS,,THIS SHOWLD BE A ALL KINDS OF CARS SHOW!!

I WILL KEEP YOU TUNED


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

THE ONLY AUGUST SHOWS I HAVE WRITTEN DOWN ARE
AUG 1ST IS YOUR SHOW
AUG 22-23 FULLBRITE PARK--LOWCOS
AUG 30TH YAKIMA SPEEDWAY
THATS PRETTY MUCH IT FOR NOW


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

IS HOMIES RIDES DOING THAT THING IN JULY STILL ???????????


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 29 2009, 02:04 PM~14330612
> *IS HOMIES RIDES DOING THAT THING IN JULY STILL ???????????
> *


yes at bascos burgers parking lot i think!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

SOME LET ME KNOW IF THE SECOND WEEKEND OS AUGUST HAS BEEN TAKEN FOR A SHOW!!""THE SHOP""IS LOOKING FOR A DATE TO DO A GOOD SHOW!!AND IF THIS DATE IS NOT TAKEN MOST LIKELY THEY WILL TAKE IT!!TRUST ME THEY THROWING THE HOUSE OUT THE DOOR!!MANY AWARDS FOR SHOW CARS,AND CASH FOR HOPPERS!!I WILL BE INVOLVED IN THE HOP AND LOWRIDER SHOW CARS!!SO HEADS UP WASHINGTON AND OREGON,,THIS IS ANOTHER BIG ONE!!MAJOR SPONSORS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

is there anythang goin on in seattle the next 2 weekends?????


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

JULY 19TH SHOWTIME SAND POINT SEATTLE
JULY 25TH PURO LOCOS EUGENE

AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS FULLBRIGHT PARK YAKIMA 

I think thats it?? 
:dunno:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 29 2009, 09:12 PM~14335360
> *JULY 19TH SHOWTIME SAND POINT SEATTLE
> JULY 25TH PURO LOCOS EUGENE
> 
> ...


 :0 no,,no,,thats not it,,i will make sure sumtin" happen on july15 or 16th!!im looking for a location!!i will let ya know asap!!when /where!! :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 29 2009, 09:12 PM~14335360
> *JULY 19TH SHOWTIME SAND POINT SEATTLE
> JULY 25TH PURO LOCOS EUGENE
> 
> ...


dont forget august 2nd show-n-shine in tukwila...


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

Hay Homies don't forget about (The "Call-Out" Event) :thumbsup:
We Are Doing It Again On *July 11th* So Add It To Your Calendar :biggrin:


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

:wave:  Thanks to those who come and supported Last Saturday, it was a good start so let’s keep it going and get it Bigger and Bigger all year.!</span>[/b]  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Jul 1 2009, 02:14 AM~14348897
> *Hay Homies don't forget about (The "Call-Out" Event) :thumbsup:
> We Are Doing It Again On June 11th So Add It To Your Calendar :biggrin:
> *


Man you know its *July* already? :biggrin:


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Jul 1 2009, 02:14 AM~14348899
> *:wave:  Thanks to those who come and supported Last Saturday, it was a good start so let’s keep it going and get it Bigger and Bigger all year.!</span>* :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]


How many people showed up? do you have any pics. Anybody doing anything in the North end?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 29 2009, 06:35 PM~14332812
> *SOME LET ME KNOW IF THE SECOND WEEKEND OS AUGUST HAS BEEN TAKEN FOR A SHOW!!""THE SHOP""IS LOOKING FOR A DATE TO DO A GOOD SHOW!!AND IF THIS DATE IS NOT TAKEN MOST LIKELY THEY WILL TAKE IT!!TRUST ME THEY THROWING THE HOUSE OUT THE DOOR!!MANY AWARDS FOR SHOW CARS,AND CASH FOR HOPPERS!!I WILL BE INVOLVED IN THE HOP AND LOWRIDER SHOW CARS!!SO HEADS UP WASHINGTON AND OREGON,,THIS IS ANOTHER BIG ONE!!MAJOR SPONSORS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!
> *


yeah i dont see anything going on on the second weekend of august,,,besides thats our monthly meeting SO YOU KNOW THE LOCOS WILL BE IN TOWN !!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 29 2009, 10:12 PM~14335360
> *JULY 19TH SHOWTIME SAND POINT SEATTLE
> JULY 25TH PURO LOCOS EUGENE
> 
> ...


july 26 is the eugene show hun.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 1 2009, 09:19 AM~14350625
> *july 26 is the eugene show hun.
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Oh sorry!!

JULY 19TH SHOWTIME SAND POINT SEATTLE
JULY 26TH PURO LOCOS EUGENE
AUGUST 2ND TUKWILA SHOW AND SHINE 
AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS FULLBRIGHT PARK YAKIMA 
:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*JULY 19TH SHOWTIME SAND POINT SEATTLE
JULY 26TH PURO LOCOS EUGENE
AUGUST 2ND TUKWILA SHOW AND SHINE 
AUGUST 22&23 LOWCOS FULLBRIGHT PARK YAKIMA *


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 1 2009, 01:08 PM~14352391
> *JULY 19TH SHOWTIME SAND POINT SEATTLE
> JULY 26TH PURO LOCOS EUGENE
> AUGUST 2ND TUKWILA SHOW AND SHINE
> ...


WHERES TUKWILA ?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 1 2009, 01:35 PM~14353333
> *WHERES TUKWILA ?
> *


just south of seattle....


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

IM WAITING ON A PERMIT APROVAL FOR THE HILLSBORO STADIUM ON AUGUST 30TH,,IF NOT ON AUGUST 16TH,,ANY DAY SHOULD BE GOOD,,I WILL HAVE A GOOD ZISE CAR SHOW AND THE KING OF THE SWICH HOP!!SINGLE DOUBLE AND RADICAL!!,,THIS IS IT FELLAS!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 1 2009, 01:52 PM~14353950
> *IM WAITING ON A PERMIT APROVAL FOR THE HILLSBORO STADIUM ON AUGUST 30TH,,IF NOT ON AUGUST 16TH,,ANY DAY SHOULD BE GOOD,,I WILL HAVE A GOOD ZISE CAR SHOW AND THE KING OF THE SWICH HOP!!SINGLE DOUBLE AND RADICAL!!,,THIS IS IT FELLAS!!
> *


 Billy, you doing alot up here, i just didn't want it to go un-noticed !! 

 ..........D-


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 1 2009, 03:52 PM~14353950
> *IM WAITING ON A PERMIT APROVAL FOR THE HILLSBORO STADIUM ON AUGUST 30TH,,IF NOT ON AUGUST 16TH,,ANY DAY SHOULD BE GOOD,,I WILL HAVE A GOOD ZISE CAR SHOW AND THE KING OF THE SWICH HOP!!SINGLE DOUBLE AND RADICAL!!,,THIS IS IT FELLAS!!
> *


the sooner we know the better,,,keep us posted


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Jul 1 2009, 03:14 AM~14348899
> *:wave:  Thanks to those who come and supported Last Saturday, it was a good start so let’s keep it going and get it Bigger and Bigger all year.!</span>* :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]


Were the pics


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

billy and crew good peeps


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 1 2009, 03:10 PM~14354126
> *Billy, you doing alot up here, i just didn't want it to go un-noticed !!
> 
> ..........D-
> *


well,,it looks like no one wants do do sum for north west!!,,u know is gonna be good,,lots of hopper OREGON has to offer! :biggrin:


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Jul 1 2009, 02:34 AM~14348986
> *Man you know its July already? :biggrin:
> *


*Hay Hay I fixed it lol...* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 1 2009, 04:57 PM~14355834
> *Were the pics
> *


Here is a few pic's that I had time to take that day.

















































If anyone has any other pic's post them up.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

IS ON!!AUGUST 30TH, HILLSBORO OREGON,,THE FAMOUS KING OF THE SWTCH HOP & CAR SHOW!!I GOT A DATE,,LOCATION WILL BE DETERMINATED ON MONDAY/TUESDAY!!BUT IT LOOKS IS GOING TO BE AT SHUTE PARK!!,,NICE PLACE WITH LOTS OF ROOM!!!AND IF IT CHANGES WILL BE AT THE STADIUM!!SO GET THIS ONE ON YOUR CALENDEER,,AUGUST 30TH 2009! EL CHINGON ONCE AGAIN BRINGS THIS BAD ASS EVENT!!,,SINGLE PUMP,DOUBLE PUMP,RADICAL HOP!! WILL POST RULES,,BUT THEY WILL BE VERY SIMPLE TO PASS INSPECTION!!,,SO THIS IS YOUR OPORTUNITY TO BE CROWNED KING OF THE SWTCH NORTH WEST EDITION!!SO COMMON FELLAS OREGON,WASHINGTON,CALI,,COME BRING YOU HOPPER!!LETS MAKE THIS SHOW A 1 OF A KIND!!POSSIBLY THE LAST SHOW FOR 2009 IN THE NORTHWEST!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Jul 2 2009, 12:04 AM~14359567
> *Hay Hay I fixed it lol... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUTHS UP FULL HOUSE!!LET ALL YOUR CREW ABOUT THE KING OF THE SWITCH HOP&CAR SHOW!HILLSBORO OREGON !! :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Jul 2 2009, 12:27 AM~14359662
> *
> 
> Here is a few pic's that I had time to take that day.
> ...


Good picks sorry i mist it, man got real sick been in the Hospital


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 2 2009, 01:55 PM~14364908
> *WUTHS UP FULL HOUSE!!LET ALL YOUR CREW ABOUT THE KING OF THE SWITCH HOP&CAR SHOW!HILLSBORO OREGON !! :biggrin:
> *


You know we show up to almost all the shows let me let them all know and we will see.....


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jul 2 2009, 05:09 PM~14366489
> *Good picks sorry i mist it, man got real sick been in the Hospital
> *


Hope you got better homie, But try and make it out on july 11th for the next CALL-OUT event. We need some video of what people are doing in the NorthWest.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

Yup! That's what's up! 
I'll call you soon need to get that car out there.


----------



## fromthe253 (May 26, 2008)

we all need too get to gather in the northwest and just do are on thing


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

For those of you who are local, there is a show at Burien Chevrolet on 1st ave on sunday if anyone is interested. I think its from 11am-4 or 5pm?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Where is the Tukwila show going to be held at ?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Jul 2 2009, 08:51 PM~14367688
> *Hope you got better homie, But try and make it out on july 11th for the next CALL-OUT event. We need some video of what people are doing in the NorthWest.!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 6 2009, 11:41 PM~14399177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW FAR ARE YOU FROM SEATTLE ???
NORTH OR SOUTH ???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

n i c e


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 7 2009, 10:00 AM~14401619
> *HOW FAR ARE YOU FROM SEATTLE ???
> NORTH OR SOUTH ???
> *


It's close a lil se of Seattle


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 7 2009, 08:00 AM~14401619
> *HOW FAR ARE YOU FROM SEATTLE ???
> NORTH OR SOUTH ???
> *


http://www.mapquest.com/ :biggrin: lol just playing but the sight does come in handy lol


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jul 6 2009, 09:53 AM~14392072
> *Where is the Tukwila show going to be held at ?
> *


right by acme bowl....


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 7 2009, 09:00 AM~14401619
> *HOW FAR ARE YOU FROM SEATTLE ???
> NORTH OR SOUTH ???
> *


its on the s end of lake washington


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*july 19th showtime cc....sandpoint navel base seattle wa
july 24th-26th GoodGuys puyallup, wa
july 26 puro locos cc....eugene or
august 2nd tukwila, wa show and shine
august 9th suave tv...tacoma, wa
august 15th Rollerz Only cc....renton, wa
august 22nd &23rd Lowcos cc....fullbright park yakima, wa
august 30th King of the Switch...hillsboro, or shute park*


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 7 2009, 06:51 PM~14406627
> *july 19th showtime cc....sandpoint navel base seattle wa
> july 24th-26th GoodGuys puyallup, wa
> july 26 puro locos cc....eugene or
> ...


Car show list keeps getting better!damn every weekend on august theres something!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

BUMP THIS S*&T !!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Majestics is going to have something on the aug 16th i'll keep everyone updated


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 8 2009, 12:54 PM~14413238
> *Majestics is going to have something on the aug 16th i'll keep everyone updated
> *


 :cheesy: nice!!


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 7 2009, 09:00 AM~14401619
> *HOW FAR ARE YOU FROM SEATTLE ???
> NORTH OR SOUTH ???
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

A little south of seattle. Use Google maps. LOL


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 8 2009, 09:13 AM~14411299
> *BUMP THIS S*&T !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


SUP LOCO U HOMIEZ COMIN DOWN WERE GONNA HAVE A CLASS FOR UR RADICALS :biggrin: UNA FERIA HOMIE


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lookin good R.O.


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

if anyone wants to roll to Canada tomorrow evening for a hell of a cruise and meet


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 10 2009, 04:36 PM~14438112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS AT A BOEING PROPERTY??


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 10 2009, 05:35 PM~14438110
> *SUP LOCO U HOMIEZ COMIN DOWN WERE GONNA HAVE A CLASS FOR UR RADICALS  :biggrin:  UNA FERIA HOMIE
> *


HUH :uh: ,,EUGENE CHAPTER DONT HAVE ANY RADICAL HOPPERS,, :biggrin: MAYBE IF U DUDES COME DOWN WITH CARS TO THE KING OF THE SWTCH!!HAVENT SEE YOU GUYS IN OREGON LATELY!! :cheesy:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

OK peoples I dont know if this is posted here. I dont know anything about it. Some one reconized my wife and asked her to ask me to pass this info on.

August 9th
Custom Lowrider Show
@ Mount Tahoma High Scool in Tacoma
Contact Abe Cortez or Mike Hankins
253-921-1664

I'm tied up on that day. So I havent called. Maybe if someone gets more info post it up here.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 12 2009, 09:23 AM~14448450
> *HUH :uh: ,,EUGENE CHAPTER DONT HAVE ANY RADICAL HOPPERS,, :biggrin: MAYBE IF U DUDES COME DOWN WITH CARS TO THE KING OF THE SWTCH!!HAVENT SEE YOU GUYS IN OREGON LATELY!! :cheesy:
> *


NO WE DONT HAVE A RADICAL YET !!! :biggrin: 
MAYBE NEXT YEAR,,OR WE PLANNING ON A LIL SUMTHIN SUMTHIN TOWARDS THE END OF THE YEAR,,SHHHH !!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*july 19th showtime cc....sandpoint navel base seattle wa
july 24th-26th GoodGuys puyallup, wa
july 26 puro locos cc....eugene or
august 2nd tukwila, wa show and shine
august 9th suave tv...tacoma, wa
august 15th Rollerz Only cc....renton, wa
august 22nd &23rd Lowcos cc....fullbright park yakima, wa
august 30th King of the Switch...hillsboro, or shute park *


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 13 2009, 07:17 PM~14462908
> *july 19th showtime cc....sandpoint navel base seattle wa
> july 24th-26th GoodGuys puyallup, wa
> july 26 puro locos cc....eugene or
> ...


Aug 16 Majestics portland BBQ


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

I know this is last minute. Also Lake fair is going on downtown Olympia this weekend.


Free show Friday July 17, 2009 in Olympia/Lacey Washington.
Rod Fest '09 at the old Lacey Cinemas (Capital Christian Center) from 5pm to 10pm. This is a first year event with no entry fee for cars or spectators. Show is open to all types from Kustoms, Hot Rods, Classics, Race Cars, Bikes, Lowriders and Projects. If you can get it there you're welcome to bring it! Live bands, featuring Black Top Demon. 50/50 raffle with proceeds to The American Cancer Society. There will be some food available at the show, but the event is in walking distance to a bar and grill, pizza, and burgers.

The show will be located at:
Capital Christian Center parking lot
4431 Martin Way
Lacey WA 98516

This show is not being put on by Capital Christian Center they are just allowing us to use their parking lot and bathrooms for the event.

Need any other info or have questions contact Rich at [email protected] or Nick at [email protected]
Hope to see everyone who can make it out for the night, this event is just for fun so there will not be any trophies handed out. Thanks!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala+Jul 13 2009, 08:17 PM~14462908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the same show as the Suave TV show pehaps?


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

*
TRU CUSTOMS & EQPT BOUTIQUE LOWRIDER BBQ SHOW 'n' SHINE
August 2nd, 12 noon to 5pm

FREE FOOD
FREE MUSIC
CLOTHING GIVE-AWAYS
BEAUTIFUL CARS

We have RIF-LA, The Hundreds, ALPHA#, T.I.T.S., 10xDEEP and CROOKS & CASTLES on deck. Plus the best cars in the Northwest AND my big brother DJ DV-ONE spinnin' classics and rare-grooves all day.

CLICK HERE FOR <a href=\'http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=100+andover+park+w+%23110,+tukwila,+wa&sll=59.310768,-118.300781&sspn=21.109547,50.009766&ie=UTF8&ll=47.461827,-122.254336&spn=0.00676,0.012209&z=16&iwloc=r3\' target=\'_blank\'>DIRECTIONS</a>

any questions, call Cornbread @ phn#206.788.5079


PEAC*


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Jul 14 2009, 10:15 PM~14477898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

tTT


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

AUGUST 30TH,,THE DAY TO REMEMBER THE DAY OF THE HOP!!! :worship: HILLSBORO OREGON 97124


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*july 19th showtime cc....sandpoint navel base seattle wa
july 24th-26th GoodGuys puyallup, wa
july 26 puro locos cc....eugene or
august 2nd tukwila, wa show and shine
august 9th suave tv...tacoma, wa
august 15th Rollerz Only cc....renton, wa
august 16th majestics...portland, or
august 22nd &23rd Lowcos cc....fullbright park yakima, wa
august 30th King of the Switch...hillsboro, or shute park 
*


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 16 2009, 08:24 PM~14498320
> *july 19th showtime cc....sandpoint navel base seattle wa
> july 24th-26th GoodGuys puyallup, wa
> july 26 puro locos cc....eugene or
> ...


 :0 sence when portland became washington??? :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 16 2009, 09:35 PM~14498480
> *:0 sence when portland became washington??? :biggrin:
> *


it's a washington show so everyone will show-up now.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 16 2009, 07:35 PM~14498480
> *:0 sence when portland became washington??? :biggrin:
> *


Hey be glad he kept u in the NW instead of







:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 16 2009, 10:10 PM~14500048
> *it's a washington show so everyone will show-up now.
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

damn, thats cold !!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 16 2009, 08:35 PM~14498480
> *:0 sence when portland became washington??? :biggrin:
> *


fixed my bad...i guess too many coronas :biggrin:


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Olympia tonight! Friday, July 17
At the old Lacey Cinemas aat the corner or College and Martin Way.
No entry fee, no trophies, just show up, hang out, have fun.
Live band. Food available.
5ish-10ish


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz+Jul 14 2009, 04:53 PM~14474134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 12 2009, 08:23 AM~14448450
> *HUH :uh: ,,EUGENE CHAPTER DONT HAVE ANY RADICAL HOPPERS,, :biggrin: MAYBE IF U DUDES COME DOWN WITH CARS TO THE KING OF THE SWTCH!!HAVENT SEE YOU GUYS IN OREGON LATELY!! :cheesy:
> *


WE'LL B AT YOUR SHOW HOMIE HAVEN'T BEEN DOWN THERE IN A WHILE


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Jul 14 2009, 10:15 PM~14477898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WE'LL B THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

DON'T FORGET


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Oops, dunno how I missed that one :0 



> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Jul 17 2009, 01:47 PM~14504570
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

any1 got pix of the Showtime Show?


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

what about the sat, night cruzz


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Jul 14 2009, 10:15 PM~14477898
> *
> 
> 
> ...





*<span style=\'color:red\'>we be there!!!!!!!*


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

> Going to be in seatlle washington that weekend.
> Is it far from there? maybe i can check it out.


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jul 22 2009, 10:34 PM~14556770
> *what about the sat, night cruzz
> *


x2


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> > Going to be in seatlle washington that weekend.
> > Is it far from there? maybe i can check it out.
> 
> 
> Everything is close in Seattle compared to LA....Holla at DannyD i'm sure he can get ya in touch with a homie or 2 up here


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jul 22 2009, 10:34 PM~14556770
> *what about the sat, night cruzz
> *


check myspace....... :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> > Going to be in seatlle washington that weekend.
> > Is it far from there? maybe i can check it out.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Phillthy64_@Jul 22 2009, 09:23 PM~14555953
> *any1 got pix of the Showtime Show?
> *


go to the showtime sand point show page on here


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

So maybe some of you that are in the western part of idaho can help me out I heard that there was a car show in Twin Falls on Aug 8th. Is this true? If so can I get some more info.


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 23 2009, 08:41 PM~14565289
> *15 min max
> *


Thanks.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@Jul 24 2009, 09:23 AM~14569442
> *Thanks.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 25 2009, 06:48 PM~14581215
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is this a one day show? or a 2day?
or are there anyshows on the 23rd?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jul 27 2009, 08:26 PM~14600072
> *is this a one day show? or a 2day?
> or are there anyshows on the 23rd?
> *


Show is on sat afterparty hang out at tequilas sat night then he was talking about who ever want to kick back and hang out on sund and bbq at the park was more then welcome(not for free everyone chip in on it which is fair)


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2009, 09:35 PM~14600198
> *Show is on sat afterparty hang out at tequilas sat night then he was talking about who ever want to kick back and hang out on sund and bbq at the park was more then welcome(not for free everyone chip in on it which is fair)
> *



sweet i think ill be comin down


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jul 27 2009, 08:47 PM~14600390
> *sweet i think ill be comin down
> *


Sweet bring us some B C PUSSY :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2009, 09:49 PM~14600407
> *Sweet bring us some B C PUSSY :biggrin:
> *



And some other BC stuff  , hey the tug of war how many guys per line, not that kind of line JR.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 25 2009, 06:48 PM~14581215
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sorry in reference to this car show


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jul 22 2009, 10:34 PM~14556770
> *what about the sat, night cruzz
> *


Still working on the pics bro... Sorry!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Jose, you tryin tell us theres something going on on Aug 15th? :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Aug 16th is coming soon hope to see everyone.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*IT'S HOT LIKE FIRE IN HERE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sunday??????????????? Friday night/ Saturday night??????? anyone gonna be out


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

dont miss this motha fuking show!!










also known as:

the king of the switch car hop and custom show!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

OK IM FUKING UP HERE:: THERE IT IS


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER+Jul 28 2009, 04:46 PM~14608099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

AUG IS LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 31 2009, 08:21 PM~14643670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HEY GUYS. I'll be busy all day but my phone is on!! The show is today at 12noon to 5p. Any of the car clubs on the flier...... ROLL IN TIME IS 9a to 11a to get a good spot!!

Thanks for all the support....... 

HERE ARE DIRECTIONS: (click bellow)
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q...47&z=15&iwloc=A



From I-5 North ::

-take exit 153 toward Southcenter Mall/Southcenter Parkway North
-turn left onto Southcenter Parkway (Southcenter Parkway becomes Tukwila Parkway)
-turn right onto Andover Park West

From I-5 South ::

-take exit 154B toward Southcenter Blvd and Southcenter Mall
-turn left onto Southcenter Blvd
-turn right on 61st Ave S
-turn left onto Tukwila Parkway
-turn right onto Andover Park West

EQPT will be on your left in the same plaza as ACME Bowl. 

Cornbread - 206-788-5079


- God Bless


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Aug 2 2009, 05:30 AM~14651059
> *HEY GUYS. I'll be busy all day but my phone is on!! The show is today at 12noon to 5p. Any of the car clubs on the flier...... ROLL IN TIME IS 9a to 11a to get a good spot!!
> 
> Thanks for all the support.......
> ...






GOD BLESS EVERYONE WHO SHOWED FACE. I NEVER EXPECTED SUCH A TURN-OUT. IT MEANS A LOT....... BIG UPS TO ALL THE CARS WHO CAME THROUGH AND ANYONE WHO CAME JUST TO KICK-IT THIS IS WHY WE BUILD CARS. NOT FOR TROPHIES. NOT FOR MONEY. NOT FOR LIMELIGHT, BUT FOR PRIDE IN HARD WORK!!!! AND CHILLIN WITH FAMILY.

I'M AN USO IV LIFE BUT ANYONE WHO VALUES FAMILY, WHO IS PROUD OF THIER WHIP IN STAGE ONE OR ON A TRAILER, YOU KNOW WASUP..........

FAMILY TIES

SHOWTIME

SOUTHEND RYDERZ

ROLLERZ ONLY

LOW MOTION

UCE IV LIFE (RUFFKUT, ROY AND SK)

I THINK I SAW SOME ROYAL IMAGE HEADS, BUT NOT SURE. 

ANY OTHER CLUB OR INDEPENDENT HEADS THAT SHOWED FACE, THANK YOU!!!



PEAC$E & THANK YOU


CORNBREAD


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 2 2009, 09:26 PM~14655501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2
:thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 2 2009, 08:26 PM~14655501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUT??? YOUR NOT GIVIN TACOS FOR ""US"" THE ********?? :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 3 2009, 01:40 PM~14661412
> *WUT??? YOUR NOT GIVIN TACOS FOR ""US"" THE ********?? Ibiggrin:*


I got u Billy, I'll bring the tortillas homie...


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Aug 2 2009, 07:06 PM~14654832
> *GOD BLESS EVERYONE WHO SHOWED FACE. I NEVER EXPECTED SUCH A TURN-OUT. IT MEANS A LOT....... BIG UPS TO ALL THE CARS WHO CAME THROUGH AND ANYONE WHO CAME JUST TO KICK-IT THIS IS WHY WE BUILD CARS. NOT FOR TROPHIES. NOT FOR MONEY. NOT FOR LIMELIGHT, BUT FOR PRIDE IN HARD WORK!!!! AND CHILLIN WITH FAMILY.
> 
> I'M AN USO IV LIFE BUT ANYONE WHO VALUES FAMILY, WHO IS PROUD OF THIER WHIP IN STAGE ONE OR ON A TRAILER, YOU KNOW WASUP..........
> ...


GREAT SHOW USO & IT WAS PLEASURE HELPIN OUT W/MY DJ GEAR WICH IM ALWAYS WILLIN TO HELP OUT A RIGHTEOUS BROTHER FOR A GOOD CAUSE.NICE TO SEE ALOT NICE RIDES THAT ARE DRIVERS TO  .& FOR YA'LL WHO MISSED OUT,WELL HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM MY POINT OF VIEW :biggrin: 

























































































































































& HERE WAS LADY SHOWTIME PULLED UP IN :biggrin: .....


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

& I'D LIKE 2 GIVE PROPS 2 THE 1 & ONLY DJ DVONE(ROCKSTEADY CREW,MASSIVE MONKEE DJ)
FOR PLAYIN THE HOTTEST BREAKS.....


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn, at least my driver side corner made it in the pic this time :cheesy:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Aug 3 2009, 10:35 PM~14667711
> *GREAT SHOW USO & IT WAS PLEASURE HELPIN OUT W/MY DJ GEAR WICH IM ALWAYS WILLIN TO HELP OUT A RIGHTEOUS BROTHER FOR A GOOD CAUSE.NICE TO SEE ALOT NICE RIDES THAT ARE DRIVERS TO  .& FOR YA'LL WHO MISSED OUT,WELL HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM MY POINT OF VIEW :biggrin:
> & HERE WAS LADY SHOWTIME PULLED UP IN :biggrin: .....
> *


Yeah my car was there.....










BUT this is what RUFFCUTT pulled up in to haul his dj equipment with....








he told me he just has a thang for lincolns :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lookin hot!!!


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Aug 4 2009, 10:35 AM~14671093
> *Yeah my car was there.....
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN RIGHT,I WAS SKY SCRAPING THIS WEEKEND ALLRIGHT.DONT HATE ME CUZ U AINT ME :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Aug 3 2009, 09:35 PM~14667711
> *GREAT SHOW USO & IT WAS PLEASURE HELPIN OUT W/MY DJ GEAR WICH IM ALWAYS WILLIN TO HELP OUT A RIGHTEOUS BROTHER FOR A GOOD CAUSE.NICE TO SEE ALOT NICE RIDES THAT ARE DRIVERS TO  .& FOR YA'LL WHO MISSED OUT,WELL HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM MY POINT OF VIEW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIX!!


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Aug 4 2009, 04:25 PM~14674542
> *DAMN RIGHT,I WAS SKY SCRAPING THIS WEEKEND ALLRIGHT.DONT HATE ME CUZ U AINT ME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if there will be a Rainier Valley show and shine at the Trinty Life Center Church on 44th and Graham this year.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

JUST AROUND THE CORNER!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Aug 6 2009, 03:03 PM~14696351
> *Does anyone know if there will be a Rainier Valley show and shine at the Trinty Life Center Church on 44th and Graham this year.
> *


Yes from what i know its aug 22nd


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds great I will be there.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

great show


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

This sunday is the Majestics BBQ will be alot of hopping


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

The homey is having a video shoot at Eqpt today @ 6PM, if anyone wants to ride out..


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*august 15th Rollerz Only cc....renton, wa
august 16th majestics...portland, or
august 22nd &23rd Lowcos cc....fullbright park yakima, wa
august 30th King of the Switch...hillsboro, or shute park 

*


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

Just a reminder We hava Car show in Caldwell Idaho Aug 22nd its half hour before boise coming from the tri area. 150.00 cash prize for the hop ! Hit me up if you got any questions 2088602522 Dee

25.00 regestration It wont let me put my flyer up but check out our myspace page!


----------



## MSL80 (Aug 16, 2008)

What is the time on that Trinity show this Sat? What is the cost?

Ms L80


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

LOWCOS CAR CLUB HOPES TO SEE EVRYONE IN YAKIMA !!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*got to add this one to v. 6 "ALL NW FOOTAGE!!"*

AUGUST 30TH HILLSBORO KING OF THE SWITCH.. OVER TWENTY HOPPERS COMIN WITH HEAT


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MSL80_@Aug 17 2009, 01:25 AM~14789994
> *What is the time on that Trinity show this Sat? What is the cost?
> 
> Ms L80
> *



????


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Aug 18 2009, 01:38 PM~14806283
> *????
> *


Trinity Life Center show in the south end this saturday the 22nd. For those of you who will be in town, move is starts at 9am and show is from 11am-4pm. 
Entry fee is $15.......


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Seatown's Finest will be there for sure.


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

That whats left sounds real good thats real close to home


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## MSL80 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you Ms. Showtime.... I probably won't be in the show this year but I will come support I was shocked to bring home trophy last year. What up Lincoln I see u always lookin clean.

Ms L80


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Aug 18 2009, 02:06 PM~14806551
> *Trinity Life Center show in the south end this saturday the 22nd. For those of you who will be in town, move is starts at 9am and show is from 11am-4pm.
> Entry fee is $15.......
> *



LOW MOTION HEADING DOWN


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ONE MORE WEEK FOR THE KING OF THE SWITCH HOP AND CAR SHOW!! GET THOSE MO-FOS READY! BRING THE FAMILY AND YOUR OWN GRILLE FOR THE BBQ AND THE CARNE ASADA!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

If anyone is interested in getting a steering column lock contact steadfast.com


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

MAKE A TRIP TO CANADA :biggrin: 


always a fun cruise and us Canadians would love to see some more cars from across the line come up


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Aug 24 2009, 10:09 PM~14871885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its hard for most of us to get across the border it is for me atleast them fucker detain me everyfucking time :angry:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Aug 24 2009, 10:09 PM~14871885
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wassup Unity CC :biggrin: 

hey, is this show an annual event ? because next year i think we'd like to make that trip  
p.s. did you see my "tailgate" on the Majestics Portland BBQ topic ??

MUCH RESECT UNITY CC  "you know why"


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

1987 cutlass v-6 power windows blue guts grey car need paint as you can see runs and drives good i just rebuilt the carb but stillneeds to be adjusted by a pro and maybe looked at seeme like it sticks inon high idle might just need the choke replaced?? $1000 
























































I have 5 14x7 rev 100 3x gold blue spoke(1994 chevrolet indigo poly) stamped daytons only 4 knock offs and adapters $1000 firm 


















































*$1800 package deal*


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 25 2009, 04:41 PM~14878630
> *Its hard for most of us to get across the border it is for me atleast them fucker detain me everyfucking time  :angry:
> *



that sucks they not the nicest to me either im usually in there for about half hr to a hr


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 25 2009, 07:47 PM~14880668
> *wassup Unity CC  :biggrin:
> 
> hey, is this show an annual event ? because next year i think we'd like to make that trip
> ...



i gotta see that tailgate

heres some pics for you


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

this aint the classifieds lol

Tone U comin down this weekend?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Aug 25 2009, 09:21 PM~14882066
> *i gotta see that tailgate
> 
> heres some pics for you
> ...


 :cheesy: nice pics,,i know is kinda long drive,,but if you guys can,,remember you are welcome to the king of the swtch hop and car show at hillsboro oregon :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

I'd love to come down but im so booked with shooting weddings, if theres a cancellation im down to make the trip


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Combined EFX Car Club Presents
The end of summer car show at:
3500-B 20th Street E.
Tacoma, WA 98424
All proceeds will go to 


PRE-REG AT [email protected] MUST REGISTER NO LATER THAN SEPT 10TH 
$20.00 PRE-REG OR $25.00 DAY OF SHOW FREE ADMISSION TO VIEW SHOW 

THERE WILL BE FOOD RAFFLE AND GIVE-A-WAYS 
There also will be a db contest for loudest stereo
This show will be a crowd judged show so come out and pick your favorite ride!

Trophies will include:
Best of Show Peoples Choice 
Best club participation Slowest from 0-60
Best daily driver Best Sleeper/undercover
Best grocery getter Best trailer Queen
Best to get a ticket in Rarest
Farthest traveled Best kids taxi
Best first car for teenager Wildest Paint
Most outrageous Best oldest car
Best hooptie Most likely to lose control
Best make-out car Most likely to be seen in a movie

Sponsors:
Brian’s Autosport Summit Racing
Griot’s Garage Discount Car Stereo
Ams Oil Jegs


Sept 19th 2009 Roll in 8am-10am
Show from 10-4pm Trophies presentation @ 3pm


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Aug 25 2009, 08:21 PM~14882066
> *i gotta see that tailgate
> 
> heres some pics for you
> ...


 damn homie, doe's is some baddass pics foe' sho' !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> This wouldn't happen to be the cerveca that got knocked over and over again is it? :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 25 2009, 04:41 PM~14878630
> *Its hard for most of us to get across the border it is for me atleast them fucker detain me everyfucking time  :angry:
> *



Have you been up there since that one "incident"? I havent , them bastards dont like me either...I do remember the pirouette you did for the custom's agent though....LOL hno:


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

t
t
t
:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@Sep 2 2009, 11:28 AM~14960286
> *Have you been up there since that one "incident"? I havent , them bastards dont like me either...I do remember the pirouette you did for the custom's agent though....LOL hno:
> *


I been up there twice detained for hours both times


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 5 2009, 11:32 AM~14989055
> *I been up there twice detained for hours both times
> *


Thats cause it takes them that long to sift thru all the shit on the floor of the back seat :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 8 2009, 09:38 PM~15022873
> *Thats cause it takes them that long to sift thru all the shit on the floor of the back seat :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Sep 10 2009, 11:02 PM~15046519
> *TTT
> *


x2  ,,


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> > This wouldn't happen to be the cerveca that got knocked over and over again is it? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately it is


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

anymore shows down in washington this year?

i missed out on the last few, go a lil too busy


----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sept 19th Combined FX 3500-B 20th Street E. Tacoma, WA


Sept 20th Classic & Rod Show W. Seattle on California & Alaska

Thats all I know of left.


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atufOuVm6g8


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Sep 14 2009, 09:11 PM~15083199
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atufOuVm6g8
> *


WHAT IT DEEW MY NINJA!!!!!!!NICE VID


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Sep 14 2009, 09:14 PM~15084047
> *NICE VID
> *


X2 but wheres all the other videos i know there was alot of cameras at all the shows and hops


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

that's all the vid i got  but I have mad pics to post. But my computer is crashing so it'll take me a lil while.

Whatup RuffCut! When we gonna get up. Hit me up Uso


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

well its a last minute thang,,but we have a fiesta latina in eugene oregon sept 18,,lts of food and stuff for the kids and family,,there will be a show n shine in the grass,,there will prolly be a hop off and some prizes and gift cards,,dunno much details but its yearly and all cars invited,,,,any more info pm me please!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP EUGENE!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 16 2009, 01:15 PM~15099049
> *WHAT UP EUGENE!!
> *


whuttup rider? 
the date is suppose to be 19th oops not 18 :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

link,,,,http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/4417071


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Sep 14 2009, 09:11 PM~15083199
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atufOuVm6g8
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I like the message you sent


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 14 2009, 11:57 PM~15085090
> *X2 but wheres all the other videos i know there was alot of cameras at all the shows and hops
> *


???????????????????????


----------



## Live Image (Sep 17, 2009)

*BOOK "MACK 10" FOR YOUR NEXT CONCERT / CAR SHOW EVENT!*
For Booking Mack 10: (message)
http://www.myspace.com/theofficialmack10


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Aug 27 2009, 03:39 PM~14901544
> *Combined EFX Car Club Presents
> The end of summer car show at:
> 3500-B 20th Street E.
> ...


Anybody going to this??


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 19 2009, 12:47 AM~15125065
> *Anybody going to this??
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ANYBODY :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Sep 20 2009, 07:18 AM~15131940
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: ANYBODY  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I dont think anyone went i was goingto but got busy and then it started to rain up here


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

this is wat a few of us did on saturday

fiestas patrias parade and festival


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498744


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

bump,,, is the season over for us up her or what?


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Sep 30 2009, 03:17 PM~15231193
> *bump,,, is the season over for us up her or what?
> *


Still got this next month!!! the weekend of the 18th, if rain then the 25th weekend.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

Can anyone shoot some info on here asap for the O.G. Unlimited grand opening this weekend? I can't find a post for it......

Bless,

Cornbread


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Oct 2 2009, 03:03 PM~15251713
> *Can anyone shoot some info on here asap for the O.G. Unlimited grand opening this weekend? I can't find a post for it......
> 
> Bless,
> ...


Was on page 3 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=498744&st=0


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

any holiday events?


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Are we cruising this Saturday? Tacoma to issaquah like the one we had in march?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

RAIN RAIN WTH


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Oct 13 2009, 12:36 PM~15343276
> *RAIN RAIN WTH
> *


Said Saturday & Sunday should only be cloudy!! :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Oct 13 2009, 08:48 PM~15349093
> *Said Saturday & Sunday should only be cloudy!! :angry:
> *


i still drive mine daily... rain or shine... but thats ok... i also work on a reservation... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 14 2009, 01:20 AM~15351138
> *i still drive mine daily... rain or shine... but thats ok... i also work on a reservation...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Pic's or it didnt happen! LOL


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Oct 15 2009, 06:17 PM~15370464
> *Pic's or it didnt happen! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

10/18/09 Lowrider Style CC Cruising
Tacoma, Wa Chapter baby  
-- From start to finish -- hit up 4 spots :cheesy: 
































































:biggrin: :biggrin:  -- Video --  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

so is that blanket drive/cruise happening this weekend then (the 25th)?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Oct 20 2009, 11:10 AM~15412866
> *so is that blanket drive/cruise happening this weekend then (the 25th)?
> *


???


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Is that cruise on saturday? City to City??? if so then we will just mix the blanket drive with that..


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

* We are just going to give out blankets this year, no cruise!!! Not organized!!! Next year.* </span>
Thanks Family Ties, Low Motion, and <span style=\'color:red\'>Individual Styles for your support.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

got from a email...

*2009 NW Toy Run 
NW TOY RUN 2009 
6th ANNUAL 


December 5, 2009 
Time: 12:00 pm 
Place: Pacific Raceways 
Bring: unopened toy 


TOYS FOR TOTS 

YEP. THATS RIGHT! SATURDAY DEC. 5th 12:00pm AT PACIFIC RACEWAYS( www.pacificraceways.com ). DROP OFF TOYS AND ENJOY THE PEOPLE AND CARS. LAST YEAR WAS AT THE EXTREME. OVER 700 CARS. LOTS OF FUN, AND LOTS OF TOYS. WANNA MAKE THIS EVENT SO LARGE WE WILL HAVE TO HAVE THE TACOMA DOME IN A FEW YEARS. LOOKS LIKE IT'S GETTING THERE SO LETS GET IT GOING!!! 

This is going to be a BIG ONE. I want to see everybody there. I mean everybody. This is for the CHILDREN that are less fortunate. I don't care what you bring, a hot wheel or a stuffed animal. Just an unopened toy. This will show the community that People DO CARE. This will be an open forum event. I will post on other forums. Feel free to post on others also. YOU NEED TO BE AT THIS ONE. 
LETS MAKE SOME KIDS HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS! 

www.nwtoyrun.com 

The web page is not up yet, hopefully soon *


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Oct 27 2009, 12:04 PM~15482430
> *got from a email...
> 
> 2009 NW Toy Run
> ...



Hope there can actually be a couple pairs of spokes out there this year. Last year the rice had us lookin like gready bastards. This is the West Coast not Tokyo.


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Phillthy64_@Nov 2 2009, 08:33 PM~15543178
> *Hope there can actually be a couple pairs of spokes out there this year. Last year the rice had us lookin like gready bastards. This is the West Coast not Tokyo.
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Oct 27 2009, 01:04 PM~15482430
> *got from a email...
> 
> 2009 NW Toy Run
> ...


My club will try to make it :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Nov 2 2009, 11:10 PM~15545260
> *My club will try to make it :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Nov 3 2009, 11:01 PM~15556459
> *I'd like to thank the person driving the late model white Cadillac this morning who cut me off and nearly forced me into the next lane on I-5 near the express lanes. Under normal circumstances you never get a chance to thank a person for such a thing. It happens and you go about your day. This particular asshole happened to be flying a plaque! I am not the only victim however more people im sure would like to shake your hand. The people in the next couple lanes looked pretty happy too,after recieving the same treatment. I think all the members of DIAMONDZ AND PEARLS  should give this guy a pat on the back for putting his best foot forward in representing the club to the best of his ability. I am sure you are all great people and I am not knocking your club as a whole believe me. But the billboard in the back window of that car lost a bit of its shine being flown by your average freeway douche this morning! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

whuttup n.w ?

i think theres a new yopic on the n.w 2010


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

TTT!!! :biggrin: 
I like the post REGALRIDER86 :thumbsup:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Oct 27 2009, 12:04 PM~15482430
> *got from a email...
> 
> 2009 NW Toy Run
> ...



Anyone going to this?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

*August 22, 2010 PORTLAND OREGON*

*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​All Show Dates Are Subject to Change*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......

Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*

March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
April 11, 2010 San Diego, California 
May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
May 16, 2010 Vallejo, California
May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
June 6, 2010 San Bernardino, California
June 27, 2010 Chicago, Illinois 
July 11, 2010 Denver, Colorado
July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Illinois
August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​August 22, 2010 PORTLAND OREGON-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​ 
September 19, 2010 Pueblo, Colorado
October 10, 2010 Las Vegas, Nevada – SUPER SHOW

*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​All Show Dates Are Subject to Change*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Dec 2 2009, 08:29 AM~15844136
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


I emailed about this and this was the gusy response


*"Not that I know of… don’t believe everything you read on the internet. LOL"*





From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, December 03, 2009 3:04 PM
To: Karsting, Mike
Subject: FW: www.lowridermagazine.com: Lowrider Events







From: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[mailto:] 
Sent: Wednesday, December 02, 2009 12:56 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: www.lowridermagazine.com: Lowrider Events



Email from the Contact Us Page

Section: www.lowridermagazine.com: Lowrider Events

Name: Tony
Address: 
City: 
State: 
Zip: 
Phone: 
Email: xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Comments:

Is it true you guys are coming back to Portland oregon for the 2010 show season???


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

anybody got a Schedule for the NW????


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

TTT!!! :biggrin: 

When is the first cruise???
March again?
Krispy Kremes??


----------



## TREVINO 64 (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 3 2009, 06:32 PM~15863370
> *I emailed about this and this was the gusy response
> "Not that I know of… don’t believe everything you read on the internet.  LOL"
> 
> ...


damn so there not having the show in Portland :angry:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TREVINO 64_@Dec 10 2009, 10:51 PM~15944491
> *damn so there not having the show in Portland  :angry:
> *


LRM isnt but impalas and bomb magazine might be if they can get the dates straight


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 11 2009, 01:35 AM~15945856
> *LRM isnt but impalas and bomb magazine might be if they can get the dates straight
> *


if not,,,,o well we got our local clubs doing it big for 2010 !!!!

i like bbq's get together anyways,,,


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

any updates?

ttt


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

5 LOWCOS EVENTS 4 2010 MAY 9th** SPOKANE CHAPTER ,GLASS ON THE GRASS SHOW & SHINE MAY 15th** YAKIMA CHAPTER, SHOW & SHINE JUNE 20th** MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW AUG tba** SPOKANE LOWRIDER BBQ AUG tba** YAKIMA CHAPTER FULLBRIGHT PARK, CUSTOM CAR SHOW HOPE 2 SEE EVERY1 THERE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

waddup NW


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)

MARCH????,2010 FULLHOUSE C.C. SHOW

APRIL 24TH, 2010 ** LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER SHOW & SHINE

MAY 2ND, 2010 CINCO DE MAYO SHOW OLIVE GARDEN YAKIMA

MAY 9TH, 2010 ** LOWCOS SPOKANE WA, GLASS ON THE GRASS 
SHOW & SHINE

MAY????, 2010 SEWARD PARK

JUNE 20TH, 2010 ** LOWCOS MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW

JUNE END??, 2010 UCE PORTLAND BBQ
JULY 18, 2010 ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES KENN. FAIRGROUNDS
JUULY 31ST, 2010 ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE

AUGUST** LOWCOS SPOKANE LOWRIDER BBQ

AUGUST** LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER FULLBRITE 
CUSTOM CAR SHOW


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

TTT!!! :wow:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Feb 2 2010, 08:45 PM~16493536
> *TTT!!! :wow:
> *




UCE PORTLAND 3rd ann. bbq
june 26th sat.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Feb 3 2010, 12:39 PM~16500533
> *UCE PORTLAND 3rd ann. bbq
> june 26th sat.
> *



you already know you can count on us homie !! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Feb 3 2010, 01:39 PM~16500533
> *UCE PORTLAND 3rd ann. bbq
> june 26th sat.
> *


1DAY before moses lake


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 3 2010, 04:27 PM~16502785
> *1DAY before moses lake
> *



oh man , your right ! :angry: :angry: :angry: 

damn, we'll be on our way up to Moses that day


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 3 2010, 06:49 PM~16503070
> *oh man , your right !  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> damn, we'll be on our way up to Moses that day
> *



we may change the date or cancel all together depending on how booked up oaks park is.
i will post somthing soon


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Feb 5 2010, 06:17 PM~16526232
> *we may change the date or cancel all together depending on how booked up oaks park is.
> i will post somthing soon
> *


Hopfully change of date id like try and make it to your guys show this year if i can


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I just gt the new Lowrider and they have a show thats TBA in Seattle this year. The Lowrider experience though


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 12 2010, 04:47 PM~16269049
> *waddup NW
> *


sup wit not answering your email man? :uh:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Feb 5 2010, 07:17 PM~16526232
> *we may change the date or cancel all together depending on how booked up oaks park is.
> i will post somthing soon
> *


Do not cancel that is a :nono: had a good time last couple of years.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 6 2010, 08:48 AM~16530966
> *Do not cancel that is a  :nono: had a good time last couple of years.
> *



x2 ,  
you cats ah-ight, i look up to ya'll


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 6 2010, 11:34 AM~16531271
> *x2 ,
> you cats ah-ight, i look up to ya'll
> *


x3


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Feb 5 2010, 07:17 PM~16526232
> *we may change the date or cancel all together depending on how booked up oaks park is.
> i will post somthing soon
> *



dont cancl bro. we didnt realize that your show was that same weekend. The fairgrounds didnt have another date for us. I am sorry bout that bro. We were having ours on fathers day but most people didnt want to come that day. what ever day it is we will be there.


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

FULLBRIGHT PARK IN YAKIMA AUGUST 28TH LOWCOS!!!


----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 6 2010, 12:20 PM~16532340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When/where is the Seattle show? Or are yall doin it again?


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

!!!SAVE THE DATE!!!
2nd ANNUAL SHOW'n'SHINE LOWRIDER FAMILY BBQ
JUNE 25th, 2010

MORE INFORMATION TO COME.

for those who missed it last year, click below:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atufOuVm6g8


----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Feb 25 2010, 01:24 PM~16723742
> *!!!SAVE THE DATE!!!
> 2nd ANNUAL SHOW'n'SHINE LOWRIDER FAMILY BBQ
> JUNE 25th, 2010
> ...


Where?


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Phillthy64_@Feb 25 2010, 07:58 PM~16726896
> *Where?
> *


It was at Acme Bowl across the street from Southcenter,cool show and free Burgers :biggrin:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: oregon shows :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

jUNE 25TH IS A FRIDAY?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*SUNNYSIDE,WA HIGH SCHOOL SHOW MARCH 6TH
thats next weekend, spread the word, support your local schools.*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn yall i was just in yakima,took the olds there n back and made it just fine.....

EVEN ON THE SNOW COVERED WHITE PASS,ON 14S N WHITEWALLS,NO SNOWTIRES..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 28 2010, 12:22 AM~16747823
> *damn yall i was just in yakima,took the olds there n back and made it just fine.....
> 
> EVEN ON THE SNOW COVERED WHITE PASS,ON 14S N WHITEWALLS,NO SNOWTIRES..
> *


PICS or it DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 28 2010, 02:05 AM~16747971
> *PICS or it DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


forgot my camera big homie,otherwise i woulda had a few pics to share of the olds in the snow,trust me i was kickin myself in the ass for that,woulda been perfect for night time pics up there..


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

did lowcos moses date change? to much smoke to finger it out


----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Feb 25 2010, 01:24 PM~16723742
> *!!!SAVE THE DATE!!!
> 2nd ANNUAL SHOW'n'SHINE LOWRIDER FAMILY BBQ
> JUNE 25th, 2010
> ...


So is this actually on a friday or is it July?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 5 2010, 05:04 AM~16803523
> *did lowcos moses date change? to much smoke to finger it out
> *


JUNE 27TH


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Feb 25 2010, 02:24 PM~16723742
> *!!!SAVE THE DATE!!!
> 2nd ANNUAL SHOW'n'SHINE LOWRIDER FAMILY BBQ
> JUNE 25th, 2010
> ...


ah damn, camera man caught me walkin around lookin extra husky :cheesy: That shit was crackin.


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 5 2010, 01:42 AM~16803207
> *forgot my camera big homie,otherwise i woulda had a few pics to share of the olds in the snow,trust me i was kickin myself in the ass for that,woulda been perfect for night time pics up there..
> *


:uh: You know Tony is rite pics or it didn't happen. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 5 2010, 06:04 AM~16803523
> *did lowcos moses date change? to much smoke to finger it out
> *



*NO, JUNE 27TH IS THE DATE. IT WAS THE 20TH BUT FATHERS DAY MESSED IT UP. *


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Anybody got a updated list of car shows this year yet? :dunno:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PDX PIR 8.22.10 DAMN!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Had a fun time today at Switchmans BBQ... :biggrin: 
Alot of switch hittin and sparks flyin  
























*Gas HOPPING!!!*


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone have a list of the local shows this year?
Kent, tukwila, seattle??
TTT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Mar 30 2010, 06:42 PM~17048371
> *Anyone have a list of the local shows this year?
> Kent, tukwila, seattle??
> TTT
> *


MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

*****LOWCOS MAY 9TH SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES

MAY 15TH LOWCOS YAKIMA SHOW AND SHINE

*JULY 3RD ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR"SEATTLE"

JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVAL BASE "SEATTLE"*

JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS "TRI CITIES"

AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ

AUGUSHT 22ND INDIVIDUAL C.C. PORTLAND INTERNATIONL SPEEDWAY "PORTLAND"

AUGUST 28 LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

sept 4th uce picnic "portland"


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 6 2010, 09:34 PM~16535856
> *dont cancl bro.  we didnt realize that your show was that same weekend.  The fairgrounds didnt have another date for us.  I am sorry bout that bro. We were having ours on fathers day but most people didnt want to come that day.  what ever day it is we will be there.
> *


 USO Oaks Park Picnic
We rescheduled for September 4 Oaks Park Bar.B.Q. Great family event lots to do and see full amusement park, right on the river. Weather should be perfect for a full day of fun.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 5 2010, 06:04 AM~16803523
> *did lowcos moses date change? to much smoke to finger it out
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x2 what it do homie???let me know when your gonna be down again.


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

<span style='color:blue'>


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 30 2010, 06:45 PM~17048406
> *MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
> 
> *****LOWCOS MAY 9TH SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES
> ...


*Thanks Tony* :biggrin: 
Hope to make them all. Rain or Shine


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

Video of last weeks Cruz at Switchmans BBQ. MY cultass is the one Draggin' LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH4zbSvhYCI


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Mar 28 2010, 06:46 AM~17022356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just got the mail uffin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Is this show-n-shine happening this year??


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Apr 5 2010, 02:14 PM~17102459
> *just got the mail uffin:
> *


Its back CHINGO BLING, what up man


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 5 2010, 06:14 PM~17105676
> *Its back CHINGO BLING, what up man
> *


what's going on??? it's been a bit mayne, ive just been ghost trying to finish school. I'M DONE THIS SUMMER!!! uffin:


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

HEY CHECK OUT MIKES NEW SHOP IN EVERETT HERES THE FOURM ITS IN LOWRIDER GENERAL UNDER STILL LOW AUTOMOTIVES .. GOOD PRICES AND BAD ASS WORK .. HE USE TO RUN CAS BUT NOW LEFT CAS AND OPEN HIS OWN SHOP .. CHEC IT OUT .. AND THE ADDRESS IS ON TEH BOTTTOM


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 30 2010, 07:47 PM~17050142
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: x2 what it do homie???let me know when your gonna be down again.
> *


be down there sooner or later my ninja ill hit you up and tell your brother i says whats happenin!


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536045


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Randy :biggrin: 
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hwlRI2Y2Rh8&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hwlRI2Y2Rh8&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

SATURDAY MAY 29, 2010 SEWARD PARK 5TH ANNUAL MEMORIAL DAY SHOW AND SHINE PICNIC PUT ON BY
ONE SHOP WHEEL AND TIRE SHOP HAS BEEN MOVED TO
HARLEY DAVIDSON /R.M.C. RENTON MOTOR CYCLES /FULL TROTTLE CAFE
3701 E. VALLEY ROAD RENTON,WA 98057
FOR INFO CONTACT PIGG 206-679-7444
THERE WILL BE A LIVE DJ ON STAGE, LOCAL MUSIC ACTS PERFORMING,FOOD, BEER GARDEN, AND STUFF FOR THE KIDS TO DO, FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY. h5.gif
SO LETS GET THEM LOWRIDERS,DONKS ,TRUCKS,HOPPERS AND MOTORCYLES SHINED UP cool.gif
:h5:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

meet spot : 20901 Langley Bypass, Langley, BC- cruise leaves at 6pm

and I will be shooting the entire cruise


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Just wanted to share some good news from my family to all the NW riders, this morning at 625 my wife delivered our 2nd baby Gabriella Paige, she weighed 9.2 and was 22" long


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 26 2010, 07:00 PM~17310638
> *SATURDAY MAY 29, 2010 SEWARD PARK 5TH ANNUAL MEMORIAL DAY SHOW AND SHINE PICNIC PUT ON BY
> ONE SHOP WHEEL AND TIRE SHOP HAS BEEN MOVED TO
> HARLEY DAVIDSON /R.M.C. RENTON MOTOR CYCLES /FULL TROTTLE CAFE
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@May 4 2010, 06:03 PM~17390833
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 4 2010, 07:07 PM~17391605
> *:machinegun:
> *


I was looking forward to it. Im stuck working that weekend. Anything happening on memorial day??


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 4 2010, 08:31 AM~17385719
> *Just wanted to share some good news from my family to all the NW riders, this morning at 625 my wife delivered our 2nd baby Gabriella Paige, she weighed 9.2 and was 22" long
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats playa,,,




next weekend B-ham,,,


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@May 4 2010, 09:21 PM~17393749
> *I was looking forward to it. Im stuck working that weekend. Anything happening on memorial day??
> *


YES THERE IS THERE'S A GRAND OPENING AT SWITCH MAN INC./ONE STOP
OFF 212TH WERE THE VIDEO WAS SHOT AT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 5 2010, 04:47 PM~17402289
> *YES THERE IS THERE'S A GRAND OPENING AT SWITCH MAN INC./ONE STOP
> OFF 212TH WERE THE VIDEO WAS SHOT AT :biggrin:
> *


The same shop he been at?? how is it a grand opening LOL


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 5 2010, 04:47 PM~17402289
> *YES THERE IS THERE'S A GRAND OPENING AT SWITCH MAN INC./ONE STOP
> OFF 212TH WERE THE VIDEO WAS SHOT AT :biggrin:
> *


o wow and i'm can't even get mine if u no what i mean.. or should i put it out in the open..!!!!!!!!! maybe that well help............


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 5 2010, 04:47 PM~17402289
> *YES THERE IS THERE'S A GRAND OPENING AT SWITCH MAN INC./ONE STOP
> OFF 212TH WERE THE VIDEO WAS SHOT AT :biggrin:
> *


ok ill be there. Seems like the shop has been open for awhile now. I have been there for a few cruises and the snoop deal..
Well, see you guys then.


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

South End Ryderz and Ben & grants are having a car show august 15th at the Emerald Queen Casino in fife WA we will have flyers soon hope that you all can participate


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

*****LOWCOS MAY 9TH SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES

MAY 15TH LOWCOS YAKIMA SHOW AND SHINE

MAY 16TH WESTERN WA UNIVERSITY RIDIN LOW IN THA 360 "BELLINGHAM" good show if no rain

MAY 31ST SEWARD PARK MEMORIAL DAY "SEATTLE"

JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"

JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"

JULY 3RD ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR"SEATTLE"

JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVAL BASE "SEATTLE"

JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS "TRI CITIES"

AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ

AUGUST 15TH SOUTH END RYDERZ C.C. EMERALD QUEEN CASINO FIFE WA

AUGUSHT 22ND INDIVIDUAL C.C. PORTLAND INTERNATIONL SPEEDWAY "PORTLAND"

AUGUST 28 LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

sept 4th uce picnic "portland"


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Got this in my email. :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I need info on the show in bellingham.


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@May 5 2010, 10:23 PM~17405962
> *MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
> 
> *****LOWCOS MAY 9TH SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@May 7 2010, 07:31 AM~17417637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 6 2010, 12:22 PM~17410158
> *I need info on the show in bellingham.
> *



http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=113627628650320


Date: Sunday, May 16, 2010
Time: 12:00pm - 5:00pm
Location: Flag Plaza (In-between the REC and the “new building” –AIC), Western Washingto University
Street: 259 21st st.
City/Town: Bellingham, WA


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@May 15 2010, 09:22 PM~17501488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

is there a massive show on the 29th in renton or sumtin?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 6 2010, 09:06 AM~17408598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Normally theres a big ass cars/bbq on memorial day in in Seattle @ Seward Park but the city aint havin it so its been moved to RMC which is Renton Motorcycle Center


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@May 5 2010, 10:23 PM~17405962
> *MAY 29th Onestop rimshop RMC memorial day car show and shine "RENTON"
> 
> MAY 31ST SEWARD PARK MEMORIAL DAY "SEATTLE"
> ...


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR THE "NORTHWEST RIDERS" :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

Goofy Pinstriped Joe"s car ~ The President of Patrons C.C. out of Seattle Wa. Chapter~ His beautiful 1950 Chevy Bomba!


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DARKWING (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

From Sunday's show-n-shine in port orchard. Thanks Chosen Few  
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MirA5U2WkCk&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MirA5U2WkCk&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)




----------



## SLOPPY SECONDS (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

$1,000 REWARD ... FAMILY TIES CAR STOLEN

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/1758788152.html


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Heres a link to the Video that was shot at Switch Man Incs shop.... Check it out.  :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWbw6ve_MfU


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 26 2010, 04:49 PM~17613802
> *$1,000 REWARD ... FAMILY TIES CAR STOLEN
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/1758788152.html
> *


    

OFF WITH THEIR FUCKING HEADS!


:twak: :ninja: :banghead: 

DRILL HOLES IN THEIR TOENAILS!


:guns: :machinegun: 


TAKE A SCALPEL SLICE EACH SIDE OF EACH FINGER AND PEEL THE SKIN BACK TO THE KNUCKLES SO ALL THEY SEE IS BONE! (SKELETON HANDS)


:twak: 

SEND THEM TO THE FUNERAL HOME LOOKING LIKE POPEYE FOR EVEN LOOKING AT A CAR LIKE THEY WANTED TO TAKE IT BEFORE THEY TOOK IT!

:banghead: 

SEND THE REMOVED EYEBALL AND SKIN FROM FINGERS TO THEIR MOTHER AND TELL THE PUNK BITCH GREAT JOB RAISING A PIECE OF SHIT!

THE END!

:0


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 26 2010, 04:49 PM~17613802
> *$1,000 REWARD ... FAMILY TIES CAR STOLEN
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/1758788152.html
> *


 :nosad: MY BAD BRO, I CANT FUCKING STAND THIEVES! FUCKING IDIOTS EVERY PART ON THAT CAR IS 125% NOTICEABLE!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I know right somebody was really not using there thinking cap on this one


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE_@May 26 2010, 08:21 PM~17616840
> *
> 
> OFF WITH THEIR FUCKING HEADS!
> ...


 and then bring whats left to the "P-TownButcher",
i'll bone him out, grind him up, spice it up, chop him out, shove the meat back inside his own intestines, hang the sausages on a rack, put him in the smokehouse for a couple hours ................
then we'll have a good ol' fashioned "NORTHWEST STYLE BBQ" !!!!!!!!!!!!

"I FUCKING HATE THIEVES WITH A PASSION" :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 27 2010, 02:20 PM~17623724
> *and then bring whats left to the "P-TownButcher",
> i'll bone him out, grind him up, spice it up, chop him out, shove the meat back inside his own intestines, hang the sausages on a rack, put him in the smokehouse for a couple hours ................
> then we'll have a good ol' fashioned "NORTHWEST STYLE BBQ" !!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


That sounds like alot of work
Isnt it easier just to shang hi him :dunno:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 27 2010, 01:24 PM~17623781
> *That sounds like alot of work
> Isnt it easier just to shang hi him :dunno:
> *



AIN'T NOTHIN' BUT A THANG, IT'S WHAT I DO ALL MY LIFE ANYWAYS !!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 27 2010, 02:28 PM~17623827
> *AIN'T NOTHIN' BUT A THANG, IT'S WHAT I DO ALL MY LIFE ANYWAYS !!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 27 2010, 01:45 PM~17624075
> *
> 
> 
> ...



my new avatar ??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 27 2010, 04:51 PM~17625562
> *my new avatar ???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

The renton Show is going to be cool, but me and my club and a few others i hear are still going to be a Seward park memorial day Anyways, they cant stop a few (hundred) friends getting together for a BBQ right, they tried to stop it last yeah but we just moved the the road block sign and went up the hill anyways, ended up being one of the biggest turn-outs last year!


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 5 2010, 05:20 PM~17105016
> *Is this show-n-shine happening this year??
> 
> 
> ...




WASUP FAM......

I am working with LRM to do something at Tulalip Casino for the LRM Seattle show at Evergreen State Fairgrounds in Marysville, but I can't make promises..... I cashed out too much $$ outta my pocket to make that happen and I'm hurtin this year.

IF ANYTHING, I'll have a club night at Tulalip Casino on Saturday after move-in for all the LRM participants. I'll keep yall informed.

- get at me if yall have any questions or ideas to make shit happen.

[email protected]


OH AND RUFFKUT!!!! I"M BACK NICKGHAAAAA HOLLER AT ME! MY CELL IS OFF BUT HIT ME! HAHAHA


PEAC$E


----------



## licksntricks (May 13, 2009)

Can you guys post up a list of the upcoming shows again? I would like to come out and say hi to everybody, its been a while.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by licksntricks_@Jun 3 2010, 05:57 PM~17688844
> *Can you guys post up a list of the upcoming shows again? I would like to come out and say hi to everybody, its been a while.
> *


where u been man!! ? better get that camera ans start filming


----------



## licksntricks (May 13, 2009)

I have been around, hosted an online tv show for a while and now working on some music videos. I am always working Sunday nights so I cant make it to car shows.. Is there any Saturday shows or a really big one on a Sunday? Ill take the night off and road trip like the good old days.


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Jun 3 2010, 02:00 PM~17686774
> *WASUP FAM......
> 
> I am working with LRM to do something at Tulalip Casino for the after move-in for all the LRM participants.</span>  * I'll keep yall informed.
> ...



 <span style=\'color:red\'>Thought this was cancelled???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 27 2010, 12:54 AM~17619177
> *I know right somebody was really not using there thinking cap on this one
> *


BS BIG HOMIE


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 3 2010, 11:11 PM~17692709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Jun 3 2010, 06:26 PM~17689530
> * Thought this was cancelled???
> *



YEAH SORRY.......

I've been in Cambodia for 3 months. just called the homie from the LRM tour and YES IT IS CANCELED.

SO....... SEE YALL ****** IN EASTERN WASHINGTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

USO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

OH, ANYBODY GOT A DATE, TIME AND ADDY FOR THE "SUMMER DREAMS" SHOW NEXT WEEK?

AND RUFFKUT, WILL I SEE YOU AT OG UNLIMITED????????

CALL THE HOUSE NUMBER OR EMAIL ME. I DON'T CHECK THIS ENOUGH TO STAY UP ON GAME....

PEAC$E


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

june 24-26 come on down, this is a great event to check out right before moses  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=540465


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droptop62_@Jun 3 2010, 10:29 PM~17690992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man thats a tight azzz 's cadillac on that flyer. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

Puyallup Show, More Low Low's needed!!!


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A CANDY PAINT JOB FROM BEN AND GRANTS IN FIFE YOU CAN PURCHASE TICKETS NOW AT THERE SHOP IN FIFE FOR $10


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Jun 14 2010, 04:46 PM~17785859
> *
> 
> 
> ...



word on the streets is this show gonna be huge nobody gonna wanna miss it


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Jun 14 2010, 05:49 PM~17785879
> *WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A CANDY PAINT JOB FROM BEN AND GRANTS IN FIFE YOU CAN PURCHASE TICKETS NOW AT THERE SHOP IN FIFE FOR $10
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

Puyallup Show


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azphotoz_@Jun 15 2010, 10:54 AM~17793052
> *Puyallup Show
> 
> 
> ...


Nice intro :thumbsup:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 14 2010, 07:16 PM~17786836
> *word on the streets is this show gonna be huge nobody gonna wanna miss it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

any portland shows?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Jun 17 2010, 11:59 PM~17821449
> *any portland shows?
> *


most are out in the sub-hoods of portland.all in august 1 is majestics in hillsburo-then the "I" has one on the 22nd in [email protected] then hillsburo on the 29(?)+i think there is afew more.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@May 5 2010, 11:23 PM~17405962
> *MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
> 
> *****LOWCOS MAY 9TH SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES
> ...


tttt


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NJSfEgmCfEo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NJSfEgmCfEo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Jun 17 2010, 09:59 PM~17821449
> *any portland shows?
> *


THERES GONNA BE ONE AT LCC AUG 21ST


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

ANY SHOWS IN YAKIMA OR SORROUNDING AREAS IN JULY?????


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SOUTHEND RYDERZ CAR SHOW
AUGUST 15TH EMERELD QUEEN CASINO IN FIFE


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jun 29 2010, 07:29 AM~17915659
> *SOUTHEND RYDERZ CAR SHOW
> AUGUST 15TH EMERELD QUEEN CASINO IN FIFE
> *


TTT


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptop62_@Jun 19 2010, 09:48 AM~17831447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


next stop tri-cities
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jun 29 2010, 07:29 AM~17915659
> *SOUTHEND RYDERZ CAR SHOW
> AUGUST 15TH EMERELD QUEEN CASINO IN FIFE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Jun 19 2010, 06:15 AM~17830838
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NJSfEgmCfEo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NJSfEgmCfEo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


that regal is clean as hell :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

HOTEL INFO 

Econolodge Inn
622 se 10th ave Hillsboro Oregon 97123
phone number 503-640-4791
$58.25 per night for double bed taxes included 

The Dunes Motel 
452 se 10th ave Hillsboro Oregon 97123
phone number 503-648-8991
$55.00 per night for double bed taxes included 

MAKE SURE TO MENTION YOUR GOING FOR THE MAJESTICS CAR SHOW TO GET THIS DEAL 

these 2 are within walking distance from the show


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont know where the Rollerz show topic is but good show yesterday guys it was alot of fun, thanks for makin it possible


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

idk why for some rason i thought there was a LRM tour show in portland this year?? NO???


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Jul 5 2010, 12:38 PM~17964697
> *idk why for some rason i thought there was a LRM tour show in portland this year?? NO???
> *


come to Hillsboro on the 29th of august,,bad ass car show at shute park


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

o for real? I heard about the majestics show august 1st at shute park. theres another one on the 29th?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Jul 5 2010, 08:32 PM~17968459
> *o for real? I heard about the majestics show august 1st at shute park. theres another one on the 29th?
> *


thats right,,we welcome everybody and everything,,i think we should open up to other ppl,traditions,,rides,,not just low lows :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the nw


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

6th anniverary NICE BILLY


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jul 4 2010, 03:38 AM~17957155
> *I dont know where the Rollerz show topic is but good show yesterday guys it was alot of fun, thanks for makin it possible
> *


Family Ties rolled deep and picked up a lot of plaques! Thanks for coming through and helping with making it a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jun 29 2010, 07:29 AM~17915659
> *SOUTHEND RYDERZ CAR SHOW
> AUGUST 15TH EMERELD QUEEN CASINO IN FIFE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

[IMG[http://i27.tinypic.com/29y05du.jpg[/IMG]
REG FEE $15 PER VEHICLE,,BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY AND ENJOY THE PARK,FREE FOR SPECTATORS


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jun 29 2010, 07:29 AM~17915659
> *SOUTHEND RYDERZ CAR SHOW
> AUGUST 15TH EMERELD QUEEN CASINO IN FIFE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLOPPY SECONDS (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptop62_@Jun 19 2010, 09:48 AM~17831447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

i put some videos up on youtube, title are sandpoint2010


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

also put up some from Ro's show,look under RO10


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

Rod Fest Show This Friday Night 5pm til 10pm At The Old Lacey Cinema All Free Open To All Cars 
4431 Martin Way E
Olympia‎ Washington‎ 98516
United States


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

IM ON THE PHONE TRYING MY MY ASS OFF!!!!!!!!!!!! I WILL POST UP THE FINAL NOTIC A.S.A.P.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Jul 13 2010, 11:53 PM~18042700
> *Rod Fest Show This Friday Night 5pm til 10pm At The Old Lacey Cinema All Free Open To All Cars
> 4431 Martin Way E
> Olympia‎ Washington‎ 98516
> ...


DAMMIT I WANT MY DAY SHIFTS BACK!!!!! ANOTHER GREAT CRUISE OP MISSED  

wait i got saturday off for my brothers wedding though :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

WE APOLOGIZE BUT THE JULY 18 ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW WAS CANCELED !!!!!!
WE TRYED EVERYTHING WE COULD AND SORRY BUT IT WILL NOT BE GOING DOWN !!!


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

WE REALLY FEEL BAD ABOUT THIS BUT ITS OUT OF OUR CONTROL A LOT OF TIME AND MONEY SO ONCE AGAIN WE TRULY APOLOGIZE TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT WERE GOING 2 ATTEND THE SHOW


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

FullHouse CC BBQ, Video Preview.


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

ROberts and Glorias pot luck BBQ at 902 Battelle blvd. richland wa 99354 starting around 10:30am July 18th Sunday we will have some food and everyone is invited due 2 the fact of them canceling our RO show we going 2 grub


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

HOTEL INFO 

Econolodge Inn
622 se 10th ave Hillsboro Oregon 97123
phone number 503-640-4791
$58.25 per night for double bed taxes included 

The Dunes Motel 
452 se 10th ave Hillsboro Oregon 97123
phone number 503-648-8991
$55.00 per night for double bed taxes included 

MAKE SURE TO MENTION YOUR GOING FOR THE MAJESTICS CAR SHOW TO GET THIS DEAL 

these 2 are within walking distance from the show


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jul 16 2010, 04:11 PM~18064144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does this work with the strippers and hookers too


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

anyone gonna be out tomorrow


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 16 2010, 05:46 PM~18064697
> *Does this work with the strippers and hookers too
> *


 :cheesy: DID YOU SAY STRIPPERS? WHERE WOULD YOU BE STAYING SO I CAN PAY A VISIT,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jul 16 2010, 05:11 PM~18064144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Jul 16 2010, 04:54 PM~18064020
> *ROberts and Glorias pot luck BBQ at 902 Battelle blvd. richland wa 99354 starting around 10:30am July 18th Sunday we will have some food and everyone is invited due 2 the fact of them canceling our RO show we going 2 grub
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## voseattle (Dec 9, 2007)

"It's almost that time again!" Victory Outreach Seattle presents the.....
6TH ANNUAL SUMMER DREAMS CUSTOM CAR SHOW & HOP!!!

SAT. JULY 24th 2010......S 108TH & 1ST AVE S. in BURIEN!!!


TROPHIES IN SEVERAL CATAGORIES, $$ CASH PRIZES, NATIONAL SPONSORS,
LIVE MUSIC, FOOD & LOTS OF FUN!!!

LET'S SEE WHO WALKS AWAY WITH 1ST PLACE THIS YEAR!!!

REMEBER ALL ARE WELCOME & GURANTEED TO HAVE A GOOD TIME!


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 16 2010, 04:46 PM~18064697
> *Does this work with the strippers and hookers too
> *


yeah but no more then 4 per room :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

TTT








HOTEL INFO 

Econolodge Inn
622 se 10th ave Hillsboro Oregon 97123
phone number 503-640-4791
$58.25 per night for double bed taxes included 

The Dunes Motel 
452 se 10th ave Hillsboro Oregon 97123
phone number 503-648-8991
$55.00 per night for double bed taxes included 

MAKE SURE TO MENTION YOUR GOING FOR THE MAJESTICS CAR SHOW TO GET THIS DEAL 

these 2 are within walking distance from the show


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

AUGUST 14TH & 15TH,,THERES A CAR SHOW AT JANTSEN BEACH MALL IN N. PORTLAND OREGON,,JUST OUTSIDE I-5 FREEWAY,,NOT MY SHOW,,JUST HELPING,,CARS INSIDE THE MALL AND OUTSIDE TOO,,THE HISPANIC NEWS IS PUTTING THIS EVENT TOGETHER,,MORE INFO TO COME,,,,STAY TUNNED


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

OHH YEAH AND DONT MISS THE ONE EVENT EVERY ONE IS WAITING FOR,, THE NW KING OF THE SWITCH CAR HOP AND BEST OF THE NORTHWEST CAR SHOW!! AUGUST 29TH,SHUTE PARK IN HILLSBORO OREGON,,MORE THAN 100 AWARDS,,MANY CATEGORIES,,BEST OF SHOW,,BEST CHROME,,BEST PAINT, BEST GRAPHICS,,DAMN MORE TO MENTION


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

confirmed,,THE HISPANIC NEWS AND JANTSEN BEACH SHOPPING CENTER ARE HAVINF FOR THE FIRST TIME AN INDOOR/OUTDOOR CAR SHOW AT THE MALL,,JUST ACROSS THE RIVER FROM VANCOUVER WASHINGTON OR NEXT TO THE EXPO CENTER PERFECT LOCATION WITH ALL THE SHOPPING BUSSINESS INVOLVED,,YES SIR INCLUDED HOOTERS GIRLS,,ALL CARS WELCOMED,, ON AUGUST 14TH AND 15TH,,THE 15TH IS THE LOWRIDER AND CUSTOM SHOW,PLUS THE HYDRO HOP WITH CA$H AWARDS,,EVEN THE PORTLAND MAYOR APROVED THIS EVENT,,SO HERES OUR OPORTUNITY TO BRING THE LOW LOW SCENE BACK TO PORTLAND ,,SO GET TOGETHER WITH YOUR CAR CLUBS AND JOIN THIS EVENT!! IS GONNA BE HUGE IF WE ALL SUPPORT,,THERES GONNA BE SECURITY FOR THE CARSBEING DISPLAYED INSIDE/OUTSIDE THE MALL!! THIS IS A BIG,, I MEAN BIG LOCATION,,,,MORE INFO TO COME LATER,,, :0 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

Victory Outreach Summer Dreams car show (video coming soon)


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

Don't forget South End Ryderz car show August 15Th at the Emerald Queen Casino in fife $500 per class on the hop and Raffling off a $4000 candy paint job from Ben&Grants just $10 a ticket and the winning ticket will be raffled off at our show


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 25 2010, 06:17 AM~18135082
> *confirmed,,THE HISPANIC NEWS AND JANTSEN BEACH SHOPPING CENTER ARE HAVINF FOR THE FIRST TIME AN INDOOR/OUTDOOR CAR SHOW AT THE MALL,,JUST ACROSS THE RIVER FROM VANCOUVER WASHINGTON OR NEXT TO THE EXPO CENTER  PERFECT LOCATION WITH ALL THE SHOPPING BUSSINESS INVOLVED,,YES SIR INCLUDED HOOTERS GIRLS,,ALL CARS WELCOMED,, ON AUGUST 14TH AND 15TH,,THE 15TH IS THE LOWRIDER AND CUSTOM SHOW,PLUS THE HYDRO HOP WITH CA$H AWARDS,,EVEN THE PORTLAND MAYOR APROVED THIS EVENT,,SO HERES OUR OPORTUNITY TO BRING THE LOW LOW SCENE BACK TO PORTLAND ,,SO GET TOGETHER WITH YOUR CAR CLUBS AND JOIN THIS EVENT!! IS GONNA BE HUGE IF WE ALL SUPPORT,,THERES GONNA BE SECURITY FOR THE CARSBEING DISPLAYED INSIDE/OUTSIDE THE MALL!! THIS IS A BIG,, I MEAN BIG LOCATION,,,,MORE INFO TO COME LATER,,, :0  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


sounds awesome


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

El Hispanic News is celebrating its Grand Re-Opening at our new location inside Jantzen Beach Supercenter by hosting Fiesta Days and Car Show, August 14th and 15th, 2010, from 11am to 6pm. El Hispanic News has partnered with Puro Loco’s Car Club (Eugene, Salem, and Hillsboro Chapters) to bring you the best in Car Show competition (ALL cars welcome to compete for FREE). The day will also include low-rider hydraulic demonstrations, dance competitions (Salsa, Merengue, Jerking), and in-store activities for the whole family. For more information please contact El Hispanic News 503-228-3139 extension 350.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE WORK LOCOS!!!!!!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

anyone not going to Oregon gonna be out cruising


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry, not lowrider related and gross, but funny as hell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhshzuVnlsA


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

Aug. 1st it's going down MAJESTICS C.C. Portland, Ore. is presenting our 2nd annual HOP WHAT YOU BROUGHT!!! Shute Park...This is going to be a event not to be missed...Cash prizes,raffels,ADDEX give away,and some out of state O.G'S coming through to show their support...MONSTER HOP the only way the N.W. nows how to do it...Hope to see you all their representing your RIDES, CAR CLUBS & YOUR CITY!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jul 20 2010, 11:57 PM~18099348
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

Our show location has changed it is now on top of the parking garage it is a way better location and we have a lot that u can see from all the parking garage floors for watching the hop u will not have to be lookin over everyones shoulders hope that everyone is gonna be able to make it.


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

YAKIMA WILL BE THERE BRO!!!!!


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

What's up Northwest? Touched down in Seattle earlier this week. I'm out here on company business for a couple of weeks. 

I've looked at the upcoming shows and will be there to check them out as time permits. 

Where are the hangout spots and things to checkout? Thanks.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Aug 1 2010, 09:50 AM~18198583
> *What's up Northwest?  Touched down in Seattle earlier this week.  I'm out here on company business for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I've looked at the upcoming shows and will be there to check them out as time permits.
> ...


check out 1st base parking lot across safco feild.. people uslly hang out out there then shot a cruz around downtown seattle.. on friday or sat night.. hope u make the south end ryderz show to it should b a good 1.. 

South End Ryderz car show August 15Th at the Emerald Queen Casino in fife


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

08/29/2010 IS GOING DOWS,,GONNA BE CRACKIN" IN HILLSBORO,,SHUTE PARK THAT IS


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 1 2010, 09:24 PM~18201477
> *check out 1st base parking lot across safco feild.. people uslly hang out out there then shot a cruz around downtown seattle.. on friday  or sat night.. hope u make the  south end ryderz show to it should b a good 1..
> 
> South End Ryderz car show August 15Th at the Emerald Queen Casino in fife
> *


 Hey great. I added the 15th on my calendar. I'll be sure to come around and see how the Northwest holds it down.


----------



## lowlyfe1964 (May 22, 2009)

car show in skyway on saturday august 7th. located at the ezells chicken parking lot. large lot, lots of room for everyone. casino, bowling, bar, and fun all within walking distance (1 block). the flyer doesnt say anything about entry fees though. entry time is 7am-10am. flyer doesnt say anything about trophies or prizes either (if you care for that shit). sounds like good times to me.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

for the show at emerald queen , what type of classes are you guys doing?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Aug 1 2010, 10:06 PM~18203615
> *Hey great. I added the 15th on my calendar.  I'll be sure to come around and see how the Northwest holds it down.
> *


cooocooo i should b there to i got a lil 2 hr drive it ain't no thing tho........


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*AUGUST 15TH SOUTH END RYDERZ C.C. EMERALD QUEEN CASINO FIFE WA

AUGUSHT 22ND INDIVIDUAL C.C. PORTLAND INTERNATIONL SPEEDWAY "PORTLAND"

AUGUST 28 LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

sept 4th uce picnic "portland"*


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Aug 8 2010, 08:58 PM~18260768
> *AUGUST 15TH SOUTH END RYDERZ C.C. EMERALD QUEEN CASINO FIFE WA
> 
> AUGUSHT 22ND INDIVIDUAL C.C. PORTLAND INTERNATIONL SPEEDWAY "PORTLAND"
> ...


 :biggrin: I THINK YOU ARE MISSING ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN THE NW,,,AUGUST 29TH 2010,,KING OF THE SWITCH/BEST OF THE NORTWEST CUSTOM CAR SHOW
HILLSBORO [email protected] PARK


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

agreed!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

and the "FIESTA DAYS AT THE JANTZEN BEACH SHOPPING MALL IN PORTLAND OREGON THE 14TH AND 15TH OF AUGUST,,2 SHOWS ,2 DAYS,,SHOW CARS WILL BE INSIDE THE MALL.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BE THERE ON SUNDAY!!


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Aug 2 2010, 01:06 AM~18203615
> *Hey great. I added the 15th on my calendar.  I'll be sure to come around and see how the Northwest holds it down.
> *


 Cool show guys. Thanks for letting me know. I saw alot of cool rides out there. Here are some pics that I took earlier today. Thanks again.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

More...


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Here's the money shot with a great background.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Few more. I resized the pics in order to post on here but I also saved the full res shots. If anybody want's a pic of their ride hit me up on a pm or something and I'll email you the pics.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Aug 15 2010, 11:13 PM~18319159
> *More...
> 
> 
> ...



That elco is off the chain


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOKIN HELLA TYGHT


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 16 2010, 12:58 PM~18323160
> *LOOKIN HELLA TYGHT
> *


didnt you have that monte that clowned that purple car from yakima?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider_artist (Jun 3, 2009)

I was wondering who i have to talk to about gettin a booth, so i can Airbrush some T shirts at the Lowrider Car Show in Yakima WA. Im just starting to airbrush at events, so any info or help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

Who's going to Vegas show


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER_@Aug 16 2010, 03:31 PM~18324762
> *didnt you have that monte that clowned that purple car from yakima?
> *


the purple gbody i remember from yakima belonged to grapevine509 

rider had a 90d coupe,a grey monte,and that bigbody in his avatar


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Aug 15 2010, 11:10 PM~18319139
> *Cool show guys.  Thanks for letting me know.  I saw alot of cool rides out there. Here are some pics that I took earlier today.  Thanks again.
> 
> 
> ...


DR 64 FROM OLYMPIA!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 13 2010, 10:40 AM~18555242
> *the purple gbody i remember from yakima belonged to grapevine509
> 
> rider had a 90d coupe,a grey monte,and that bigbody in his avatar
> *



good times!!  what up NW!

Clowned a few cars in the DAY- lol


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 13 2010, 12:14 PM~18555484
> *good times!!  what up NW!
> 
> Clowned a few cars in the DAY- lol
> *


 :biggrin: a few  ive seen a lil more then a few :biggrin: whats up rider :wave: :wave:


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azphotoz_@Oct 22 2010, 06:48 AM~18878575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice vid :biggrin: 
TTT


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azphotoz_@Oct 22 2010, 06:48 AM~18878575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently the chick at the end of the video can't handle the bike, cus she fell off like a mother fucker! LOL


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

anyone know about any shows in the Northwest that are scheduled yet or am I too early? I figured there wasnt much that had been announced yet but I was wondering what Oregon had coming up for 2011


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER WILL BE HOSTING TWO SHOWS IN YAKIMA THIS YEAR THAT WILL BE FUN FOR THE FAMILY TO CHECK OUT!!! OUR SHOWS WILL BE ON APRIL 30TH AND AUGUST 13TH SO BE READY CAUSE WE GOT ALOT OF GREAT PRIZRS AND TROPHIES FOR ALL THE RIDERS!!!! APRIL WE WILL DO OUR SHOW THAT IS IN MEMORAIL TO SOME OUR FATHERS WE HAVE LOST OVER THE YEARS AND HONORING OUR DAD'S ON THIS DAY SO BRING YOU SONS OR DAUGHTERS OUT AND CREATE SOME GREAT MEMORIES CAUSE WE GOT SOME GREAT STUFF FOR YOU AT THIS EVENT!!!! AUGUST OUR CHAPTER WILL BE PUTTING UP A CHALLENGE AGAINST ALL THE HOT RODS AND VINTIQUES SO IT WILL BE A BADD ASS SHOW SO DON'T MIISS THEM AND BOTH SHOWS WILL HAVE A HOP!!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jan 7 2011, 02:48 PM~19532549
> *LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER WILL BE HOSTING TWO SHOWS IN YAKIMA THIS YEAR THAT WILL BE FUN FOR THE FAMILY TO CHECK OUT!!! OUR SHOWS WILL BE ON APRIL 30TH AND AUGUST 13TH SO BE READY CAUSE WE GOT ALOT OF GREAT PRIZRS AND TROPHIES FOR ALL THE RIDERS!!!! APRIL WE WILL DO OUR SHOW THAT IS IN MEMORAIL TO SOME OUR FATHERS WE HAVE LOST OVER THE YEARS AND HONORING OUR DAD'S ON THIS DAY SO BRING YOU SONS OR DAUGHTERS OUT AND CREATE SOME GREAT MEMORIES CAUSE WE GOT SOME GREAT STUFF FOR YOU AT THIS EVENT!!!! AUGUST OUR CHAPTER WILL BE PUTTING UP A CHALLENGE AGAINST ALL THE HOT RODS AND VINTIQUES SO IT WILL BE A BADD ASS SHOW SO DON'T MIISS THEM AND BOTH SHOWS WILL HAVE A HOP!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jan 7 2011, 02:48 PM~19532549
> *LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER WILL BE HOSTING TWO SHOWS IN YAKIMA THIS YEAR THAT WILL BE FUN FOR THE FAMILY TO CHECK OUT!!! OUR SHOWS WILL BE ON APRIL 30TH AND AUGUST 13TH SO BE READY CAUSE WE GOT ALOT OF GREAT PRIZRS AND TROPHIES FOR ALL THE RIDERS!!!! APRIL WE WILL DO OUR SHOW THAT IS IN MEMORAIL TO SOME OUR FATHERS WE HAVE LOST OVER THE YEARS AND HONORING OUR DAD'S ON THIS DAY SO BRING YOU SONS OR DAUGHTERS OUT AND CREATE SOME GREAT MEMORIES CAUSE WE GOT SOME GREAT STUFF FOR YOU AT THIS EVENT!!!! AUGUST OUR CHAPTER WILL BE PUTTING UP A CHALLENGE AGAINST ALL THE HOT RODS AND VINTIQUES SO IT WILL BE A BADD ASS SHOW SO DON'T MIISS THEM AND BOTH SHOWS WILL HAVE A HOP!!!
> *


TTT!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jan 7 2011, 02:48 PM~19532549
> *LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER WILL BE HOSTING TWO SHOWS IN YAKIMA THIS YEAR THAT WILL BE FUN FOR THE FAMILY TO CHECK OUT!!! OUR SHOWS WILL BE ON APRIL 30TH AND AUGUST 13TH SO BE READY CAUSE WE GOT ALOT OF GREAT PRIZRS AND TROPHIES FOR ALL THE RIDERS!!!! APRIL WE WILL DO OUR SHOW THAT IS IN MEMORAIL TO SOME OUR FATHERS WE HAVE LOST OVER THE YEARS AND HONORING OUR DAD'S ON THIS DAY SO BRING YOU SONS OR DAUGHTERS OUT AND CREATE SOME GREAT MEMORIES CAUSE WE GOT SOME GREAT STUFF FOR YOU AT THIS EVENT!!!! AUGUST OUR CHAPTER WILL BE PUTTING UP A CHALLENGE AGAINST ALL THE HOT RODS AND VINTIQUES SO IT WILL BE A BADD ASS SHOW SO DON'T MIISS THEM AND BOTH SHOWS WILL HAVE A HOP!!!
> *


TTT!


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Bring em out to the beautiful lake city of Couer d' Alene on Cinco de Mayo!!! (2nd & Lakeside) Toro Viejo had a live DJ, beer specials, girls by the ton, a lot of licker specials, goooooooooood food, and the main coarse............a closed off street for LOW-LOWS!!! no awards, just peeps gettin' fucked up & a mix of grindin' and shinin'!!! Hey, our streetz in the 208 recieve more tax dollars for a smooooother ride....so give yo shit a break from those fucked up 509 pothole streetz & give your car what it deserves most....a smooth cruise. The restraunt is family oriented....THIS IS NOT AN ADD for as show! just a suggestion. :biggrin: thumbsup: :wave: :barf: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wow: :wow: :yes: :barf: :wow: :sprint:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Jan 18 2011, 02:57 PM~19631319
> *Bring em out to the beautiful lake city of  Couer d' Alene on Cinco de Mayo!!! (2nd & Lakeside) Toro Viejo had a live DJ, beer specials, girls by the ton, a lot of licker specials, goooooooooood food, and the main coarse............a closed off street for LOW-LOWS!!! no awards, just peeps gettin' fucked up            & a mix of grindin' and shinin'!!! Hey, our streetz in the 208 recieve more tax dollars for a smooooother ride....so give yo shit a break from those fucked up 509 pothole streetz & give your car what it deserves most....a smooth cruise. The restraunt is family oriented....THIS IS NOT AN ADD for as show! just a suggestion.  :biggrin: thumbsup:  :wave:  :barf:  :thumbsup:  uffin:    :wow:  :wow:  :yes:  :barf:  :wow:  :sprint:
> *


i'll be their...heard it was good last year..their aint shit for riderz out here you guy's should do more of these!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

* TTT!!! *


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

nice to see the sun


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> *i'll be their...heard it was good last year..their aint shit for riderz out here you guy's should do more of these!!!*


 ...every year this happens, for the last three years, and no one makes it from Spokane! 30 minutes away!!!...no competition, or trophy's but this shit gets off the hook! Car d' alene is feelin' to get a lowrider parade as an introduction cruise as well.(intro cruise only)...this means all the lowlows mob through 1st hand through car d' alene, hittin' switches while cruisin' the loop was encouraged by the organizer. We just need a roll call. Classics are obviously more desireable to the organizer though, being its a classic show and all. :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

what up nw


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=574341


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

My god, all the way back on page 9...GET OUT THE RAFTS , the rains coming


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Feb 5 2011, 03:44 PM~19796149
> *...every year this happens, for the last three years, and no one makes it from Spokane! 30 minutes away!!!...no competition, or trophy's but this shit gets off the hook! Car d' alene is feelin' to get a lowrider parade as an introduction cruise as well.(intro cruise only)...this means all the lowlows mob through 1st hand through car d' alene, hittin' switches while cruisin' the loop was encouraged by the organizer. We just need a roll call. Classics are obviously more desireable to the organizer though, being its a classic show and all. :biggrin:
> *


have yur own bbq/show during the carDlene...that would be col with all the cars over their!!


----------



## Slick88 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FullHouse CC. "The HangOut" 
Show-n-Shine.
March 26, 2011

@ Old Kent Center-Park & Ride 
398 Lincoln Ave, Kent, WA 98032

coming up soon hope the weathers nice


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

UHH hello, this thing on :twak:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 11 2011, 09:34 AM~20067103
> *UHH hello, this thing on :twak:
> *


the fullhouse one is


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Mar 11 2011, 09:36 AM~20067121
> *the fullhouse one is
> *


hopefully I still got a car :happysad:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

fayws


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

JUNE 18TH


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:42 AM~20105464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


iam not seeing the date!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 16 2011, 11:46 AM~20106243
> *iam not seeing the date!!
> *


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

fgjf


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW AND SHINE, AUG. 7 AT HD HOTSPURS IN KENT, WA. MORE INFO TBA... :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by linosimpala_@Mar 21 2011, 09:39 PM~20146898
> *ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW AND SHINE, AUG. 7 AT HD HOTSPURS IN KENT, WA. MORE INFO TBA... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slick88_@Mar 10 2011, 12:40 PM~20059676
> **FullHouse CC. "The HangOut"
> Show-n-Shine.
> March 26, 2011
> ...


This weekend


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Slick88 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FullHouse CC. "The HangOut" 
Show-n-Shine.
March 26, 2011

@ Old Kent Center-Park & Ride 
398 Lincoln Ave, Kent, WA 98032

this saturday bring ur cars out tha garage an lets cruize...rain or shine... :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Slick88_@Mar 24 2011, 11:43 AM~20169665
> **FullHouse CC. "The HangOut"
> Show-n-Shine.
> March 26, 2011
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Slick88_@Mar 24 2011, 10:43 AM~20169665
> **FullHouse CC. "The HangOut"
> Show-n-Shine.
> March 26, 2011
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

To our friends and fam. Services for Lucius Smith aka Lc / Lil Coco have been set for Monday April 4th @11am at the SW Mortuary located @ 9021 Rainer Ave So Seattle, Wa 98118. 206 722-3675. Donations are still being accepted to cover funeral costs either through Pay Pal or directly to me. Any questions contact Rider 206-434-1660. PLEASE spread the word to your club members, I know alot of the old school riders were friends with L.C. and dont mess with computers.

F.T.I.P. Lucius


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> To our friends and fam. Services for Lucius Smith aka Lc / Lil Coco have been set for Monday April 4th @11am at the SW Mortuary located @ 9021 Rainer Ave So Seattle, Wa 98118. 206 722-3675. Donations are still being accepted to cover funeral costs either through Pay Pal or directly to me. Any questions contact Rider 206-434-1660. PLEASE spread the word to your club members, I know alot of the old school riders were friends with L.C. and dont mess with computers.
> 
> F.T.I.P. Lucius
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

RIP


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

MAY 21-22 JANTZEN BEACH MALL,,CAR SHOW !!!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by linosimpala_@Mar 21 2011, 07:39 PM~20146898
> *ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW AND SHINE, AUG. 7 AT HD HOTSPURS IN KENT, WA. MORE INFO TBA... :biggrin:
> *


MAJESTICS PORTLAND... On the same day???


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Mar 27 2011, 12:52 PM~20193503
> *MAJESTICS PORTLAND... On the same day???
> *


where you guys doing it at jose ?


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

? shows


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

shows?


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 19 2011, 10:52 AM~19909901
> *Hahahahahhahaah. Damn brother
> 
> I got these dates for Portland  if there wrong let me know thanks that's all tha info I got right now :biggrin:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I would just like to say my respects to the Family Ties Car Club Members . RIP Lil' Coco. From mr 84 Caprice. Seatown's Finest Car Club :420: :420:  uffin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Mar 27 2011, 12:52 PM~20193503
> *MAJESTICS PORTLAND... On the same day???
> *


 well i know the date,,i asked WHERE at ? :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Mar 24 2011, 04:58 AM~20167343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK THE LOCATION HAS CHANGE TO THE OLIVE GARDERN PARKING IF YOU NEED MORE INFO YOU CAN CALL OR EMAIL ME


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

I HEAR THERES NO LOW LOW SHOW IN MOSES LAKE? TRUE OR NOT MIGHT BE LATE NEWS BUT IM JUST HEARING THIS..


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 28 2011, 07:55 PM~20205839
> *well i know the date,,i asked WHERE at ?  :biggrin:
> *


it will be posted very soon,, gotta couple spots were still considering but our date is set for *MAJESTICS*</span>


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Mar 29 2011, 11:33 AM~20209721
> *it will be posted very soon,, gotta couple spots were still considering but our date is set for  AUG. 7th </span> :biggrin:*


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Mar 29 2011, 09:33 AM~20209721
> *it will be posted very soon,, gotta couple spots were still considering but our date is set for  AUG. 7th </span> :biggrin:
> *


 SOUNDS GOOD !!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*G&M Autosport just locked in the booth at the show 
for everyone that has been interested in my line of HID's 
check me out at the show or xenonkitsonline.com 
or contact me directly 206 465 3948 Jorge Gutierrez*


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Mar 29 2011, 09:33 AM~20209721
> *it will be posted very soon,, gotta couple spots were still considering but our date is set for  AUG. 7th </span> :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone do an updated show list of all the nw yet


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 29 2011, 10:08 PM~20215107
> *Anyone do an updated show list of all the nw yet
> *


x2


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 30 2011, 08:39 PM~20223476
> *x2
> *


I'll post up wat I got here in a bit


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 30 2011, 09:20 PM~20223980
> *I'll post up wat I got here in a bit
> 
> *


Car show dates 2011

April 30th lowcos car club carshow at the old Thunderbird Casino Yakima WA

May 7th- classy chassis car show east Wenatchee

May 8th cinco de mayo carshow Yakima WA @ olive garden parking lot

May 14th- ruff riders car and truck and bike [email protected] cascade high school Everett WA 

May 15th- ridin low in tha 360 carshow @ western Washington university bellinghAm 

June 25- greenwood carshow

July 10th- showtime carshow @ sand point naval base

July 31st- individuals car club carshow @ Portland OR

Aug 6th- 206 Rollerz only carshow @ Arlington Airfield 

Aug 7th- majestics cc show @ Chehalis fairgrounds

Aug 13 - lowcos carshow @ fullbright park in Yakima WA

Aug 20th- sittin pretty carshow @ Arlington 

Aug 21st- southend riders cc Carshow @ emerald queen casino

Oct 9th-  las Vegas super show

If any dates are wrong or there are new shows let me know please thanks


Jose R Gutierrez 206 RO VP


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 30 2011, 11:17 PM~20224933
> *Car show dates 2011
> 
> April 30th lowcos car club carshow at the old Thunderbird Casino Yakima WA
> ...



June 18th - Lowcos spokane carshow @ Hooters in Spokane


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 30 2011, 10:17 PM~20224933
> *Car show dates 2011
> 
> April 30th lowcos car club carshow at the old Thunderbird Casino Yakima WA
> ...


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I will be at Sand Point show , Chehalis , and Emerald queen casino and possibly Arlington airfield.


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Mar 27 2011, 01:52 PM~20193503
> *MAJESTICS PORTLAND... On the same day???
> *


WE ARE CHANGING THE DATE FOR THE ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW IN KENT TO AUGUST 14TH bRO so we can come show majestics some luv. So august 14th hd hotspurs in kent, ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW. where the majestics show going to be held at homie.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

joker dont forget bout the show in kent,wa @ HD HOTSPURS AUGUST 14TH. ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW...



> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 30 2011, 11:17 PM~20224933
> *Car show dates 2011
> 
> April 30th lowcos car club carshow at the old Thunderbird Casino Yakima WA
> ...


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

HOPEFULLY U CAN COME TO OUR SHOW IN KENT bRO




> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Mar 31 2011, 08:54 AM~20226827
> *I will be at  Sand Point show , Chehalis , and Emerald queen casino and possibly Arlington airfield.
> *


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by linosimpala_@Mar 31 2011, 06:44 PM~20231224
> *WE ARE CHANGING THE DATE FOR THE ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW IN KENT TO AUGUST 14TH bRO so we can come show majestics some luv. So august 14th hd hotspurs in kent, ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW. where the majestics show going to be held at homie.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: The plan is to Bring it back to the Chehalis Fairgrounds... Great spot for ALL the riders to come together like the old days!!!  And Aug 14th got it down bro, we'll be there...


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 31 2011, 06:53 AM~20226436
> *Car show dates 2011
> 
> Aug 7th- MAJESTICS CC Show @ Chehalis Fairgrounds attending
> ...


Vendor booths available


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Mar 31 2011, 09:15 PM~20232200
> *:thumbsup: The plan is to Bring it back to the Chehalis Fairgrounds... Great spot for ALL the riders to come together like the old days!!!   And Aug 14th got it down bro, we'll be there...
> *


X2 we trying to bring back the good old days of lowriding and it is a good neutral spot for riders north and south . Not to mention gas prices are going to be high by than so a good central location should bring out a lot of riders like it use too 5 years ago.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 31 2011, 09:28 PM~20232942
> *X2 we trying to bring back the good old days of lowriding and it is a good neutral spot for riders north and south . Not to mention gas prices are going to be high by than so a good central location should bring out a lot of riders like it use too 5 years ago.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Mar 31 2011, 08:35 PM~20232413
> *Vendor booths available
> *



Pm me a contact number ! :biggrin:


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 31 2011, 11:28 PM~20232942
> *X2 we trying to bring back the good old days of lowriding and it is a good neutral spot for riders north and south . Not to mention gas prices are going to be high by than so a good central location should bring out a lot of riders like it use too 5 years ago.
> *


a huevo :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 1 2011, 01:07 AM~20233739
> *Pm me a contact number !  :biggrin:
> *


Pm d


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

Thats the spot, i was just telling my girl someone needs to bring that show back.. 



> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Mar 31 2011, 09:15 PM~20232200
> *:thumbsup: The plan is to Bring it back to the Chehalis Fairgrounds... Great spot for ALL the riders to come together like the old days!!!   And Aug 14th got it down bro, we'll be there...
> *


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

COUNT ME IN!!! SEATTLE ON SATURDAY AND CHEHALIS ON SUNDAY!!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Apr 1 2011, 09:49 AM~20235648
> *COUNT ME IN!!! SEATTLE ON SATURDAY AND CHEHALIS ON SUNDAY!!!
> *


yea most of Majestics if not all of us are are doing a 3 day weekend trip


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Apr 1 2011, 08:49 AM~20235648
> *COUNT ME IN!!! SEATTLE ON SATURDAY AND CHEHALIS ON SUNDAY!!!
> *


I think they changed the date bro... Yakima on Sat, Seattle on Sunday... Im down....


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

We changed the kent show date to august 14th "DOWN TO RIDE" 
car show at hd hotspurs in kent. There is another show in alrington,wa august 6th "THE ROLLOUT" at the airfield. So there is two ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOWS in august. 





> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Apr 1 2011, 01:39 PM~20237059
> *I think they changed the date bro... Yakima on Sat, Seattle on Sunday... Im down....
> *


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by linosimpala_@Apr 1 2011, 08:39 PM~20240141
> *We changed the kent show date to aubgust 14th "DOWN TO RIDE"
> car show at hd hotspurs in kent. There is another show in alrington,wa august 6th "THE ROLLOUT" at the airfield. So there is two ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOWS in august.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Apr 1 2011, 03:06 AM~20234100
> *Pm d
> *


* we be getting ahold of you this week * :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

anybody got any flyers yet??


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

we need more shows on this side of the mountains! I worn my engine last year rolling to eastern wash all the time. i support as many shows as i can. definilty gotta keep low lows in the streets. i have a dream that everyone will be able to 3-wheel legally in the streets LOL


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Apr 5 2011, 01:28 AM~20262502
> *we need more shows on this side of the mountains! I worn my engine last year rolling to eastern wash all the time. i support as many shows as i can. definilty gotta keep low lows in the streets. i have a dream that everyone will be able to 3-wheel legally in the streets LOL
> *


I'd be down with that! Haha! :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

*T T T * :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt for rain boots and snow shovels


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 7 2011, 08:15 PM~20286847
> *ttt for rain boots and snow shovels
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

seward park this year?
Victory Outreach?
FullHouse CC BBQ dates?
<span style='color:red'> Cruises??




Snoop Dogg at Switchman shop this year?? :roflmao: 




Set up something like this cruise this year????


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Mar 28 2011, 01:17 PM~20202154
> *I would just like to say my respects to the Family Ties Car Club Members . RIP Lil' Coco.  From mr 84 Caprice.  Seatown's Finest Car Club  :420:  :420:    uffin:
> *


thanks


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Family Ties!


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Apr 7 2011, 09:51 PM~20287937
> *Sorry for your loss Family Ties!
> *


 :angel:


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## DripTruck (Sep 19, 2002)

The city of Shoreline WA is putting on a cruise with the help of some local carclubs Sunday May 1st. It is open to all types of velicles! The guy who approched me was very cool. They actually want you to cruise 99. Then they have a breakfast and show n shine. It cost $20 but for that you get breakfast and tickets for the breakfast/showand shine that the Drift On In casino will be doing the first Sat of each month this summer. To me this seems like a great event! I know the weather won't be the best but I think it would be great to get some nice Lowriders,minis and compacts rolling with the Rods and bikes and the cost seems fair to me. They say the cops will be cool! How often do you hear that! I hope people take some interest. I can post more info if people inquire. This even is very organized from what I have seen.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

wheres shoreline ?


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 13 2011, 12:21 AM~20326384
> *wheres shoreline ?
> *


North of Seattle.


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 7 2011, 09:40 PM~20287791
> *seward park this year?
> Victory Outreach?
> FullHouse CC BBQ dates?
> ...


Yes! O.g. Unlimited will have another show & shine this year. Just waiting for some of the show dates to come out to set a date.


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Apr 13 2011, 05:17 PM~20331733
> *Yes! O.g. Unlimited will have another show & shine this year. Just waiting for some of the show dates to come out to set a date.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

we need more sponsered Cruzin! car shows are the shit, but a lot of people show up with their car just to cruz afterwards. the cruz last year down 99 was the best in years. loved it, thats lowriding!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

something i recorded my first car show :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Puro Locos are helping put this one on, just thought Id post the flyer for all the Northwest riders, looks like it will be a good one


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW ON MAY 8 2011
THE HOP RULES 

SINGLE PUMP VS SINGLE PUMP
DOUBLE PUMP VS DOUBLE PUMP
RADICAL VS RADICAL

$50 PER ENTRE ALL ENTRE MONEY GOS TO THE PAYOUT 

3 PER CATAGORIE IF NOT ENOUGHT HOPPERS YOU WILL BE REFUNDED $25

SINGLE PUMP = MILD REINFORCEMENT, STOCK REAR TRAILING ARMS LOCATION , WITH ONE PUMP TO THE FRONT ,1-10 BATTERIES , NO ADDED WEIGHT 

DOUBLE PUMP = MILD REINFORCEMENT, STOCK REAR TRAILING ARMS LOCATION , WITH TWO PUMPS TO THE FRONT , 1-12 BATTERIES, NO ADDED WEIGHT

RADICAL = FULL REINFORCEMENT , RELOCATED REAR TRAILING ARMS , WITH ONE OR TWO PUMPS TO THE FRONT , 1-16 BATTERIES


----------



## THE CROWD RIDER (Feb 23, 2008)

Qvo lowriders my name is Carlos I just moved up here 2 Yakima from Cali n I see that there isn't many car shows out here.. I use to trow Cruise Nights out in Cali n I was thinking maybe with all ur guys support we can start trowin Cruise Night shows here in Yakima once da weather gets a lil warmer.. Da problem is I don't know much around here I don't know many people or any car clubs out here if anyone is interested hit me up.. Let's make this happen!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN HELL YEAH MORE SHOWS HAHAHAH DAMN CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 14 2011, 01:29 PM~20339352
> *Puro Locos are helping put this one on, just thought Id post the flyer for all the Northwest riders, looks like it will be a good one
> 
> 
> ...


  
thanks dawg


----------



## THE CROWD RIDER (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 14 2011, 11:12 PM~20343558
> *DAMN HELL YEAH MORE SHOWS HAHAHAH  DAMN CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yea so u know where they throw the shows here or the cruise at


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CROWD RIDER_@Apr 16 2011, 08:41 AM~20351814
> *Yea so u know where they throw the shows here or the cruise at
> *



MAY 8TH AT THA OLIVE GARDEN IM FROM SEATTLE SO NOT SURE ON THA CRUISING IN YAKIMA


----------



## THE CROWD RIDER (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 16 2011, 07:50 PM~20354850
> *MAY 8TH AT THA OLIVE GARDEN IM FROM SEATTLE SO NOT SURE ON THA CRUISING IN YAKIMA
> *



Oh ok yea ill try to make it out there I not too sure how far is seattle from yakima thanks homie


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CROWD RIDER_@Apr 17 2011, 08:32 AM~20357548
> *Oh ok yea ill try to make it out there I not too sure how far is seattle from yakima thanks homie
> *


About 2 1/2- 3 hours


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 17 2011, 05:33 PM~20359685
> *About 2 1/2- 3 hours
> *


if your trailering


----------



## voseattle (Dec 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Apr 13 2011, 05:17 PM~20331733
> *Yes! O.g. Unlimited will have another show & shine this year. Just waiting for some of the show dates to come out to set a date.
> *



**** Yes VICTORY OUTREACH SEATTLE WILL HOST ANNAUL SUMMER DREAMS 
SHOW & HOP EITHER JULY 23RD OR JULY 30 2011, STILL CONFIRMING THE DATE


----------



## THE CROWD RIDER (Feb 23, 2008)

Anybody showing up for april 30 car show in yakima at dos de oro


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE CROWD RIDER_@Apr 18 2011, 09:00 PM~20368734
> *Anybody showing up for april 30 car show in yakima at dos de oro
> *


  ya there be alot


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Apr 18 2011, 07:26 PM~20368977
> *  ya there be alot
> *


 :yes:


----------



## THE CROWD RIDER (Feb 23, 2008)

Kool see u guys there


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco48_@Apr 19 2011, 09:34 AM~20372930
> *The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## THE CROWD RIDER (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 19 2011, 11:17 AM~20373246
> *:uh:
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by voseattle_@Apr 18 2011, 03:07 PM~20366533
> ***** Yes VICTORY OUTREACH SEATTLE WILL HOST ANNAUL SUMMER DREAMS
> SHOW & HOP EITHER JULY 23RD OR JULY 30 2011, STILL CONFIRMING THE DATE
> *


Cool! Please keep us updated!!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CROWD RIDER_@Apr 19 2011, 12:01 PM~20373993
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :dunno: 


:biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 16 2011, 07:50 PM~20354850
> *MAY 8TH AT THA OLIVE GARDEN IM FROM SEATTLE SO NOT SURE ON THA CRUISING IN YAKIMA
> *


SORRY GUYS I DID NOT GET ANY PERMISSION FROM YAKIMA FOR A CRUISE BUT THAT DONT MEAN YOU CANT DO IT ANYWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

april 30th cant wait the Big M is coming with the N.W. Bumper smasher cant wait to see it and who dares to pull up on it... :biggrin: :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## THE CROWD RIDER (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Easter NW


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 24 2011, 08:25 AM~20407617
> *Happy Easter NW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 24 2011, 08:25 AM~20407617
> *Happy Easter NW
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

any new car shows yet :biggrin:


----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

Can some1 post an updated list w/ all the upcoming shows please? My POS computer wont let me see half of this sight anymore


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

*
April 30th	Lowcos Yakima 3rd annual show n shine @ dos de oro parking lot Yakima wa


May 8th	Cinco de mayo car show
Olive garden parking lot Yakima wa

May 14th	Ruff riders car truck and bike show
Cascade high school Everett WA roll in time 8am ends 5pm 

May 15th	Ridin low in tha 360 car how
western Washington university Bellingham WA


July 10th	showtime c.c. northwest premier car show
Sand point naval base 8am-5pm

July 31st individuals c.c. car show in Portland OR

Aug 6th	ROLLERZ ONLY 2011 ROLLOUT CAR SHOW ARLINGTON AIRFIELD

Aug 7th	Majestics Portland cc carshow @ Chehalis fairgrounds

Aug 13h	Lowcos Yakima carshow @ fullbright park in yakima

AUG 21ST SITTIN PREETY CAR AND TRUCK SHOW ARLINGTON AIRFIELD

Aug 21st	southend riders c.c. “SUMMER KNOCKOUT”
Emerald queen casino Tacoma WA

Oct 9th	lowrider magazine carshow “SUPER SHOW”
Cashman center Las Vegas NV*


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 25 2011, 08:13 PM~20419249
> *
> April 30th	Lowcos Yakima 3rd annual show n shine @ dos de oro parking lot Yakima wa
> May 8th	Cinco de mayo car show
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Apr 21 2011, 12:25 PM~20390089
> *april 30th cant wait the Big M is coming with the N.W. Bumper smasher cant wait to see it and who dares to pull up on it... :biggrin:  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 


pahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Apr 27 2011, 03:00 PM~20433589
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> pahahahahahahahahaha
> *


LOL,,,


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 25 2011, 08:13 PM~20419249
> *
> April 30th	Lowcos Yakima 3rd annual show n shine @ dos de oro parking lot Yakima wa
> May 8th	Cinco de mayo car show
> ...


I just noticed Chehalis show is back>>>>


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

chehalis :biggrin: bringing back the old school  big ups majestics for bringing chehalis back :biggrin:  TTT for the NW


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 cc_@Apr 27 2011, 09:03 PM~20436164
> *chehalis  :biggrin:  bringing back the old school  big ups majestics for bringing chehalis back :biggrin:        TTT for the NW
> *


x63


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Apr 21 2011, 01:25 PM~20390089
> *april 30th cant wait the Big M is coming with the N.W. Bumper smasher cant wait to see it and who dares to pull up on it... :biggrin:  :0
> *


I CAN'T WAIT BRO!!! I GOT SOMETHING COMING SOON TOO!!! MY GOAL IS TO HAVE IT READY FOR FULLBRIGHT PARK!!! MIGHT NEED SOME HELP!!!!!!


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco48_@Apr 19 2011, 10:34 AM~20372930
> *The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Apr 21 2011, 01:25 PM~20390089
> *april 30th cant wait the Big M is coming with the N.W. Bumper smasher cant wait to see it and who dares to pull up on it... :biggrin:  :0
> *


 you asked , and you shall recieve !!!!


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 25 2011, 08:13 PM~20419249
> *
> April 30th	Lowcos Yakima 3rd annual show n shine @ dos de oro parking lot Yakima wa
> May 8th	Cinco de mayo car show
> ...


What happened to the Drift on in Casino Show? Does anyone know??
I had seen something on here about Sunday May 1st???


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=588137&st=40


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/110...show/index.html


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

was ther a car show this weekend,any pics?


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/baja.bargarita


----------



## voseattle (Dec 9, 2007)

OK Peeps, change of plans. VICTORY OUTREACH SEATTLE. May need to postpone
Summer Dreams 2011 Car Show. Any feed back on what would be the best weekend in JULY OR AUGUST?

Hit us up with your feedback/comments!! Send email to 

[email protected]</span></span>


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Apr 21 2011, 12:25 PM~20390089
> *april 30th cant wait the Big M is coming with the N.W. Bumper smasher cant wait to see it and who dares to pull up on it... :biggrin:  :0
> *



uhm wheres the pictures of the so called bumper smasher?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:wave: uffin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody+Apr 21 2011, 02:25 PM~20390089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :dunno:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Apr 21 2011, 02:25 PM~20390089
> *april 30th cant wait the Big M is coming with the N.W. Bumper smasher cant wait to see it and who dares to pull up on it... :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by voseattle_@May 3 2011, 03:46 PM~20477173
> *OK Peeps, change of plans. VICTORY OUTREACH SEATTLE. May need to postpone
> Summer Dreams 2011 Car Show. Any feed back on what would be the best weekend in JULY OR AUGUST?
> 
> ...



JULY 9TH,16,17,23.24,30TH
AUG 27TH,28

THOSE ARE THA OPEN DATES FOR THOSE MONTHS NO SHOWS GOING ON THOSE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Aug 6th- 3RD ANNUAL " ROLL OUT" CAR SHOW HOSTED BY NW ROLLERZ ONLY @ Arlington Airfield MORE INFO COMING SOON</span>[/b]</span>

Aug 7th- majestics cc carshow @ chehalis WA fairgrounds



Aug 13 - lowcos carshow @ fullbright park in Yakima WA


AUG 14 - "DOWN TO RIDE CARSHOW" hosted by NW Rollerz only @ HD Hotspurs in Kent


Aug 20th- sittin pretty carshow @ Arlington


Aug 21st- southend riders cc Carshow @ emerald queen casino


Oct 9th- las Vegas super show


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> *June 18th - Lowcos spokane carshow @ Hooters in Spokane
> 
> *


 ineed more info on this,,please


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 3 2011, 03:31 PM~20477500
> *uhm wheres the pictures of the so called bumper smasher?
> *



thats what im wondering, since i "SOLD" the Blazer ???

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 




j/p :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 4 2011, 04:24 PM~20485497
> *thats what im wondering, since i "SOLD" the Blazer ???
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...



LOL,,, :biggrin: 


FUCKIN MIKE


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> *MAY 21-22ND FIESTA DAYS CAR SHOW (PURO LOWCOS CAR CLUB) @JENTZEN BEACH SUPER CENTER OR*



NOT OUR SHOW !!
WE SUPPORT IT,,
OR SPONSOR IT SOMEHOW,,,


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94+May 3 2011, 03:31 PM~20477500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 3 2011, 06:00 PM~20478771
> *Aug 6th- 3RD ANNUAL " ROLL OUT"  CAR SHOW HOSTED BY  NW ROLLERZ ONLY  @ Arlington Airfield MORE INFO COMING SOON</span>*</span>
> 
> Aug 7th- majestics cc carshow @ chehalis WA fairgrounds
> ...




uhmmmm its not PURO LOWCOS........ITS PURO LOCOS...GET IT RIGHT HOMIES


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 4 2011, 04:24 PM~20485497
> *thats what im wondering, since i "SOLD" the Blazer ???
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...



you mean the floater you sold..........


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 4 2011, 07:25 PM~20486845
> *you mean the floater you sold..........
> *



nobody gives a fuck what you got to say you little bitch, your nobody :uh:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

fool runs his mouth, then hides five deep at the shows gigglin' to himself 

you got ANYTHING to say to me, leave it off here, and come to my face,
like you know you wont :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you a bitch


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

:drama: T T T for the rain


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

I got a bumper smasher????


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@May 6 2011, 12:36 AM~20495772
> *:inout:
> *


X2 :inout:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 4 2011, 08:22 PM~20486828
> *uhmmmm its not PURO LOWCOS........ITS PURO LOCOS...GET IT RIGHT HOMIES
> *


fixed haha mybad


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 7 2011, 11:46 AM~20503545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Where's all the pictures from the cruise


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 8 2011, 09:14 AM~20507274
> *Where's all the pictures from the cruise
> *


check out bc topic in regional :biggrin:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 6 2011, 02:41 AM~20495780
> *I got a bumper smasher????
> *


me too...but mines a hammer, lol :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/cto/2372...03.html,thought I would share, if anyone is looking for something to do on Tuesdays,when it gets nice, also no one has any pics of the show to share


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*G&M Autosport will be in the house for the Ridin low in the 360 car show Sunday May 15th check out our booth for all your HID/LED Products !!*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 7 2011, 11:46 AM~20503545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Show season kicked off off the hook !! Looking forward to setting up at the rollout !


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

heres a lil sumtin


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 8 2011, 10:14 AM~20507574
> *check out bc topic in regional :biggrin:
> *





ur ass better come out this weekend!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

what about from Yakavegas....


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cops or no cops we need to bring back Seward park on Memorial Day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@May 12 2011, 03:21 PM~20539464
> *Cops or no cops we need to bring back Seward park on Memorial Day!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

MAY 30 2011 MEMORIAL DAY MONDAY
THE LEGENDARY SEWARD PARK ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE
SHOW CARS,TRUCKS,AND MOTORCYCLES PLEASE PLAN TO ARRIVE EARLY AROUND 8AM IF YOU WANT YOUR OWN PICNIC AREA 
FOR INFO CALL 206-679-7444 
"ALL CAR CLUB PRESIDENTS PLEASE CALL AHEAD TO SECURE A PICNIC AREA AND PARKING SPOT"


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 12 2011, 07:14 PM~20541190
> *MAY 30 2011 MEMORIAL DAY MONDAY
> THE LEGENDARY SEWARD PARK ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE
> SHOW CARS,TRUCKS,AND MOTORCYCLES PLEASE PLAN TO ARRIVE EARLY AROUND 8AM IF YOU WANT YOUR OWN PICNIC AREA
> ...


thank you, now thats what im talking about, im president of Lowrider Styles im definitly giving you a call. I even started a thread to spread the word that Seward park is Alive!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@May 12 2011, 07:59 PM~20541506
> *thank you, now thats what im talking about, im president of Lowrider Styles im definitly giving you a call. I even started a thread to spread the word that Seward park is Alive!!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 12 2011, 07:14 PM~20541190
> *MAY 30 2011 MEMORIAL DAY MONDAY
> THE LEGENDARY SEWARD PARK ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE
> SHOW CARS,TRUCKS,AND MOTORCYCLES PLEASE PLAN TO ARRIVE EARLY AROUND 8AM IF YOU WANT YOUR OWN PICNIC AREA
> ...


Hopefully the weather is nice


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 12 2011, 11:17 PM~20543510
> *Hopefully the weather is nice
> *


WE CAN ONLY HOPE THAT IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 10 2011, 06:41 PM~20525867
> *heres a lil sumtin
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 12 2011, 07:14 PM~20541190
> *MAY 30 2011 MEMORIAL DAY MONDAY
> THE LEGENDARY SEWARD PARK ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE
> SHOW CARS,TRUCKS,AND MOTORCYCLES PLEASE PLAN TO ARRIVE EARLY AROUND 8AM IF YOU WANT YOUR OWN PICNIC AREA
> ...


Something new coming out! :biggrin:


----------



## Slick88 (Mar 3, 2007)

i think seward parks on of tha best shows cuz thats wen tha real ridaz come out an cruize threw...cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Slick88_@May 14 2011, 06:06 PM~20553266
> *i think seward parks on of tha best shows cuz thats wen tha real ridaz come out an cruize threw...cant wait :biggrin:
> *







good showing this year, hope its like that again!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

cant resize picture so oh well i got some 13x7 red anodized wheels new tires pm me with email if interested 350 in oregon by albany


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

CAR SHOW MAY 21ST ITS A FUNDRAISER

FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW FOR CHILDREN'S MIRACLE NETWORK THE 20TH AND 21ST THIS MONTH 

ALL PROCEEDS GO TO CHILDREN'S MIRACLE NETWORK


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 15 2011, 12:37 PM~20557233
> *CAR SHOW MAY 21ST ITS A FUNDRAISER
> 
> FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW FOR CHILDREN'S MIRACLE NETWORK THE 20TH AND 21ST THIS MONTH
> ...


wheres all the info


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 15 2011, 05:50 PM~20558656
> *wheres all the info
> *


thats the info i got,my older brother works at wal mart and called me to get the word out,i posted to get the word out


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

ALL PROCEEDS GO TOWARDS THE CHILDREN'S MIRACLE NETWORK THE SHOW IS FRIDAY THE 20TH AND SATURDAY THE 21ST. 

FRIDAY THE SHOW TIME IS 5PM TO 9PM 
SATURDAY IS FROM 11 TO 4 
ENTRY FEE IS $20 PER CAR AND ALL PROCEEDS GO TOWARDS THE CHILDREN'S MIRACLE NETWORK



SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE AND COME THROUGH ITS RIGHT OFF OF EXIT 111 ON I-5


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@May 14 2011, 10:30 PM~20554858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when is this?


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 155/80/13_@May 16 2011, 12:18 AM~20560894
> *when is this?
> *


Memorial day


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 10 2011, 07:41 PM~20525867
> *heres a lil sumtin
> 
> 
> ...


sick fotos homie. are those HDR?? ive been messing around with that a bit lately myself


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

heres some of the HDR ive been messin with. thes are from Portland


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

show in Ptown this weekend


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZTECAS CC WA_@May 15 2011, 09:21 PM~20560125
> *ALL PROCEEDS GO TOWARDS THE CHILDREN'S MIRACLE NETWORK THE SHOW IS FRIDAY THE 20TH AND SATURDAY THE 21ST.
> 
> FRIDAY THE SHOW TIME IS 5PM TO 9PM
> ...


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

no shows in june?


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

no one take pictures anymore :angry:


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@May 16 2011, 12:59 PM~20563722
> *no shows in june?
> *


only thing i seen was Locos show in spokane june 18


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

the way the weather is going on up here,,june seems too early,,, :angry:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 12 2011, 07:14 PM~20541190
> *MAY 30 2011 MEMORIAL DAY MONDAY
> THE LEGENDARY SEWARD PARK ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE
> SHOW CARS,TRUCKS,AND MOTORCYCLES PLEASE PLAN TO ARRIVE EARLY AROUND 8AM IF YOU WANT YOUR OWN PICNIC AREA
> ...


 :inout:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the nw


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 3 2011, 08:00 PM~20478771
> *Aug 6th- 3RD ANNUAL " ROLL OUT"  CAR SHOW HOSTED BY  NW ROLLERZ ONLY  @ Arlington Airfield MORE INFO COMING SOON</span>*</span>
> 
> Aug 7th- majestics cc carshow @ chehalis WA fairgrounds
> ...


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone gonna roll saturday downtown


----------



## voseattle (Dec 9, 2007)

Date is confirmed for.......VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW & HOP
*.."SAT JULY 23rd 2011"*

Get ready Once Again For 1 of the Livest Shows in the NW!!.....
National & Local Sponsors!
Trophy's in Multiple Catagories! 
$500 for Hop Contest!
Live Music & Special Guests!
Raffle Prizes & Food!
Fun & Games for Whole Family!

FLYERZ WILL BE AVAILIBLE SOON!!
SPREAD THE WORD & HIT US UP @ www.voseattle.org / 206.244.8184


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 16 2011, 08:03 PM~20567022
> *no one take pictures anymore :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks



> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 20 2011, 12:19 AM~20591375
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 20 2011, 12:19 AM~20591375
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man that looks just like my caprice  looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

the pic for the Caprice didnt show up but its in the post above :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

any one going to the sacramento show from the northwest


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@May 21 2011, 07:52 AM~20598488
> *any one going to the sacramento show from the northwest
> *


were thinking of making the trip


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 155/80/13_@May 21 2011, 09:27 AM~20599123
> *were thinking of making the trip
> *


 :x:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@May 21 2011, 07:52 AM~20598488
> *any one going to the sacramento show from the northwest
> *


if your talking about woodland the yolo county fairground grounds in september yes we are going bad ass show and i won the hop last year gotta try again!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 21 2011, 07:20 PM~20601459
> *if your talking about woodland the yolo county fairground grounds in september yes we are going bad ass show and i won the hop last year gotta try again!
> *


nice ,, :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

Fuck it y not.... :420:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO THE INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB FOR COMING OUT WITH US (PURO LOCOS) TO SHOW SUPPORT AT A LOWRIDER CAR SHOW IN PORTLAND.....AND NOT A LITTLE HOTROD SHOW HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THERE SHOW CARS....AND BIG UPS TO GARY FROM INDIVIDUALS FOR BEST OF SHOW HERE ARE SOME PICS.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 22 2011, 07:48 PM~20606315
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO THE INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB FOR COMING OUT WITH US (PURO LOCOS) TO SHOW SUPPORT AT A LOWRIDER CAR SHOW IN PORTLAND.....AND NOT A LITTLE HOTROD SHOW HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THERE SHOW CARS....AND BIG UPS TO GARY FROM INDIVIDUALS FOR BEST OF SHOW HERE ARE SOME PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


ANYTIME HOMIE ANYTIME CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT LOWRIDER EVENT.
AND YOU GUYS HANDLED BUSINESS TO HOMIE GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS OUT THERE. THATS RIGHT WE WAS AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW!!! REAL RIDERS. PURO LOCOS AND INDIVIDUALS WAS THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

AUGUST 28TH INDIVIDUALS CC PORTLAND AT PORTLAND INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY.ONCE AGAIN IT ON!! LETS BRING OUT THE WHOLE NORTHWEST LIKE THE LATE 90S EARLY 2000!!! LETS DO THIS SHIT TROPHIES CASH PRIZES AND AS ALWAYS THE ULTIMATE CAR HOP.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

: )*


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO THE INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB FOR COMING OUT WITH US (PURO LOCOS) TO SHOW SUPPORT AT A LOWRIDER CAR SHOW IN PORTLAND.....AND NOT A LITTLE HOTROD SHOW HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THERE SHOW CARS....AND BIG UPS TO GARY FROM INDIVIDUALS FOR BEST OF SHOW HERE ARE SOME PICS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 














im pretty sure there was more detailed work that i missed,,,

i heard lots of positive feedback for this ride,,,helluva good job !!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

definetly center of attention


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 22 2011, 11:27 PM~20608182
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats clean


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@May 23 2011, 12:15 AM~20608550
> *:0 thats clean
> *


AS USUAL,,,PICS DO NOT DO JUSTICE!!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 22 2011, 07:48 PM~20606315
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO THE INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB FOR COMING OUT WITH US (PURO LOCOS) TO SHOW SUPPORT AT A LOWRIDER CAR SHOW IN PORTLAND.....AND NOT A LITTLE HOTROD SHOW HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THERE SHOW CARS....AND BIG UPS TO GARY FROM INDIVIDUALS FOR BEST OF SHOW HERE ARE SOME PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


x2! clean ass ride sout there this weekend nice work fellas


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

didnt think i was gonna be able to make it but had to roll thru and show my support. more pics form the show this weekend
Locos
































Individuals
















































Random


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

saturday before the show


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

nice pics bro !! :thumbsup:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 12 2011, 07:14 PM~20541190
> *MAY 30 2011 MEMORIAL DAY MONDAY
> THE LEGENDARY SEWARD PARK ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE
> SHOW CARS,TRUCKS,AND MOTORCYCLES PLEASE PLAN TO ARRIVE EARLY AROUND 8AM IF YOU WANT YOUR OWN PICNIC AREA
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 23 2011, 06:17 PM~20613100
> *:h5:
> *


talking about f-ing rain all weekend :machinegun:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 23 2011, 10:31 PM~20615655
> *talking about f-ing rain all weekend :machinegun:
> *


ill ride in any weather lol built for the streets :biggrin:


----------



## RUNVNME (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 20 2011, 12:19 AM~20591375
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oooh make truck look gooooooooD thanx  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 24 2011, 07:58 PM~20622063
> *ill ride in any weather lol built for the streets :biggrin:
> *


i hear that, im making sure my car spends extra time in the bake booth to roll in the rain if i have too :biggrin:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

Po


> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 24 2011, 07:58 PM~20622063
> *ill ride in any weather lol built for the streets :biggrin:
> *


 Me too but I got no side windows so im parked :cheesy:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 24 2011, 07:58 PM~20622063
> *ill ride in any weather lol built for the streets :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Slick88 (Mar 3, 2007)

news said it should be sunny on may 30 but im down to ride in any weather too to keep tha low lows on tha map in tha NW!!! uffin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

LOWCOS WENT TO A HOT ROD SHOW THIS WEEKEND AND CHALLENGED ALL THE HOT RODDERS THIS YEAR AT FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 13TH AND THEY SAID LOWRIDERS DONT HAVE WHAT IT TAKES TO COMPETE WITH THEM AND THEY SAID THEY ARE GOING TO BE THERE DEEP TO ACCEPT OUR LOWRIDER VS HOT ROD& VINTIQUE CHALLENGE!!! THE WINNER GETS TO DONATE A LARGE DONATION FOR THE CHARITY OF THEIR CHOICE SO GET YOUR RIDES READY CAUSE IT'S ON AUGUST 13TH AT FULLBRIGHT PARK!!! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW OF THE SHOW OF THE SUMMER SO DON'T MISS THIS ONE!!!!!!


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

sounds good,the BIG "M" will be their as well...we should have our full line up intact, had a good time last year, hope for the same turnout...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 25 2011, 09:35 PM~20630470
> *LOWCOS WENT TO A HOT ROD SHOW THIS WEEKEND AND CHALLENGED ALL THE HOT RODDERS THIS YEAR AT FULLBRIGHT PARK AUGUST 13TH AND THEY SAID LOWRIDERS DONT HAVE WHAT IT TAKES TO COMPETE WITH THEM AND THEY SAID THEY ARE GOING TO BE THERE DEEP TO ACCEPT OUR LOWRIDER VS HOT ROD& VINTIQUE CHALLENGE!!! THE WINNER GETS TO DONATE A LARGE DONATION FOR THE CHARITY OF THEIR CHOICE SO GET YOUR RIDES READY CAUSE IT'S ON AUGUST 13TH AT FULLBRIGHT PARK!!! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW OF THE SHOW OF THE SUMMER SO DON'T MISS THIS ONE!!!!!!
> *


Depends on what they mean by not having what it takes. Are they talking about car quality?


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

a nice vid sum gurls asked if they kan ride while i gas hop lmao jajajaj never been in a lowrider watch the blonde in fron she flys trew the sum roof they both busted there head open   
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@May 26 2011, 02:40 AM~20631534
> *a nice vid sum gurls asked if they kan ride while i gas hop lmao jajajaj never been in a lowrider  watch the blonde in fron she flys trew the sum roof they both busted there head open
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


that shit is hillarious everytime i see it!hahaaa


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@May 26 2011, 01:40 AM~20631534
> *a nice vid sum gurls asked if they kan ride while i gas hop lmao jajajaj never been in a lowrider  watch the blonde in fron she flys trew the sum roof they both busted there head open
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

you gotta see it in slow motion tho,,,its way better,,,hahaha


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 25 2011, 11:57 PM~20631276
> *Depends on what they mean by not having what it takes. Are they talking about car quality?
> *


THEY JUST DON'T THINK OUR QUALITY OF WORK COMPARES TO THEIRS!! AND THEY SAID IT IN FUN IT WASN'T TO BE MEAN !! I JUST THINK IT'S TIME FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TO COME OUT AND COMPETE WITH THESE GUYS HEAD TO HEAD AND HAVE FUN DOING IT ALL TOGETHER!!! IT SHOULD BE A BAD ASS CRUISE AFTER THE SHOW TOO!!!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 26 2011, 06:57 PM~20636299
> *THEY JUST DON'T THINK OUR QUALITY OF WORK COMPARES TO THEIRS!! AND THEY SAID IT IN FUN IT WASN'T TO BE MEAN !! I JUST THINK IT'S TIME FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TO COME OUT AND COMPETE WITH THESE GUYS HEAD TO HEAD AND HAVE FUN DOING IT ALL TOGETHER!!! IT SHOULD BE A BAD ASS CRUISE AFTER THE SHOW TOO!!!
> *


I have no idea what the Yakima Hotrod community has to offer. If they are challenging NW Lowriders vs NW Hotrods....we are gonna get owned. There is less then 10 lowriders in the NW that can compeat with the top NW Hotrods. It would be fun to go to support the event thou. Just keeping it real....


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 26 2011, 08:29 PM~20637052
> *I have no idea what the Yakima Hotrod community has to offer. If they are challenging NW Lowriders vs NW Hotrods....we are gonna get owned. There is less then 10 lowriders in the NW that can compeat with the top NW Hotrods. It would be fun to go to support the event thou. Just keeping it real....
> *


x2


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 26 2011, 08:29 PM~20637052
> *I have no idea what the Yakima Hotrod community has to offer. If they are challenging NW Lowriders vs NW Hotrods....we are gonna get owned. There is less then 10 lowriders in the NW that can compeat with the top NW Hotrods. It would be fun to go to support the event thou. Just keeping it real....
> *


 :yes: MARK I AGREE WITH YOU,SOME OF THOSE HOTROD GUYS OVER HERE HAVE AN UNLIMITED AMOUNT OF MONEY


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 26 2011, 07:58 PM~20637397
> *:yes: MARK I AGREE WITH YOU,SOME OF THOSE HOTROD GUYS OVER HERE HAVE AN UNLIMITED AMOUNT OF MONEY
> *


they have way better resources than some of us do  
cops,retired folks, and so on,,even they have clubs and are in groups,,,
and deep pockets...lol


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

but we still have more classic cars here in eugene than hotrods,,some like lowriders and lots dont !! its a small community,,we try and try every year to do something with them,,,theres a few classic car owners that like lowriders here and also business owners,,,


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 26 2011, 08:28 PM~20637718
> *they have way better resources than some of us do
> cops,retired folks, and so on,,even they have clubs and are in groups,,,
> and deep pockets...lol
> *


x2 Last year when living in W WA I painted a 1940 Lincoln Zephyr for a guy in Kent that had well over 100Gs in it and didnt even flinch when it was time to write checks :wow:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

overall,,i love hotrods,ratrods,classics,lows, imports etc,, ima fannatic :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 26 2011, 08:58 PM~20637397
> *:yes: MARK I AGREE WITH YOU,SOME OF THOSE HOTROD GUYS OVER HERE HAVE AN UNLIMITED AMOUNT OF MONEY
> *


I think what alot of people do not realize, is the little things. Most Hotrods (Roadster's) have shaved body lines, custom made moldings and trim. Their suspension alone costs more then alot of lowriders. Take a 4 link suspension for example. The rear end alone is at least $4500 before chrome. Motors are $20k plus depending on how crazy they go. Most the motor intakes are hand made.

The big problem that I see with Hotrods, is a few things...

1) Most Hotrod guys think they own the "End all be all of cars". Translation...they are cocky assholes that think everyone should be riding their nuts over their car. Everytime you talk to one of them, it is so cliche and predictable. "I have building top notch cars for years". "I got this and I got that". It's almost like they might as well say "Here I'm gonna pull my dick out, now suck me off like everyone else does."

2) They spend 100K plus on a ride and have straight paint. How are you gonna break major bread and paint you shit straight red? Now you look like every other car at the show. At least leaf or stripe the mother fucker!

3) They don't give lowriders props, unless you are invited to the Grand National Roadster Show or SEMA. If we are talking worldwide. There are some Lowriders that can smash on some Hotrods out there. 

4) I can't wait for Good Guys :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 26 2011, 09:29 PM~20637052
> *I have no idea what the Yakima Hotrod community has to offer. If they are challenging NW Lowriders vs NW Hotrods....we are gonna get owned. There is less then 10 lowriders in the NW that can compeat with the top NW Hotrods. It would be fun to go to support the event thou. Just keeping it real....
> *


 those mother fukers got bank dawg just think of there 401k the stocks dawg the old cats a guy at work been ther 25yrs his 401k is 300000 dollars keep rolling up his stocks ar 500000 they can borrrow that or just pull out and its al tax free dawg its get taxd when they put it in there so just think of the vatos jajajaja buts it should b a bad turn out kuz we do got a lots of clean shit out here and still kuming out


----------



## Slick88 (Mar 3, 2007)

Anybody goin to seward park show an shine this monday??? :dunno:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out Lowrider Nationals on face book!!! Facebook/ lowridernationals2011
























See ya there!!!!!


----------



## 83monte509 (Apr 25, 2009)

fullbright show was aiight last year. it was the only show i went to all year and was really expecting the cruise to be off the chain.....but nope.no cruise.me and my 3 homies was the biggest line i saw :tears:


----------



## Fnominon (Jun 26, 2010)

Was up all you lowriders and custom car clubs, PATRÓNS CC, putting on a show in Whitecenter July 16th. We would like to see all the car clubs out representing! Lots of food,carnival rides, and fun for the kids!!!! If you have any questions feel free to hit me up or Joe down at Seattle silk screen compan. Hope to see all you there!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 12 2011, 07:14 PM~20541190
> *MAY 30 2011 MEMORIAL DAY MONDAY
> THE LEGENDARY SEWARD PARK ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE
> SHOW CARS,TRUCKS,AND MOTORCYCLES PLEASE PLAN TO ARRIVE EARLY AROUND 8AM IF YOU WANT YOUR OWN PICNIC AREA
> ...


 :inout:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fnominon_@May 28 2011, 10:39 AM~20646614
> *Was up all you lowriders and custom car clubs, PATRÓNS CC, putting on a show in Whitecenter July 16th. We would like to see all the car clubs out representing! Lots of food,carnival rides, and fun for the kids!!!! If you have any questions feel free to hit me up or Joe down at Seattle silk screen compan. Hope to see all you there!
> *


where?


----------



## Fnominon (Jun 26, 2010)

The Whitecenter show will be on 17th ave by the roller rink. I will post the flyer and more info tomorrow! Thanks, PATRÓNS CC


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 27 2011, 12:12 AM~20638812
> *I think what alot of people do not realize, is the little things. Most Hotrods (Roadster's) have shaved body lines, custom made moldings and trim. Their suspension alone costs more then alot of lowriders. Take a 4 link suspension for example. The rear end alone is at least $4500 before chrome. Motors are $20k plus depending on how crazy they go. Most the motor intakes are hand made.
> 
> The big problem that I see with Hotrods, is a few things...
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

5) FUCK A WALLET RACE, ride for the love, art, respect, culture and tradtion.


----------



## Fnominon (Jun 26, 2010)

Also the whitecenter show is free!!!!! Roll in time is at 9:00am -5:00pm show starts at 10:00. So shine your whip up and roll out to this free event! It's Jubilee days carnival so there is rides and games for the kids! Come kick it!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 28 2011, 08:56 PM~20649233
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 5) FUCK A WALLET RACE, ride for the love, art, respect, culture and tradtion.
> *


x63 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 27 2011, 12:12 AM~20638812
> *I think what alot of people do not realize, is the little things. Most Hotrods (Roadster's) have shaved body lines, custom made moldings and trim. Their suspension alone costs more then alot of lowriders. Take a 4 link suspension for example. The rear end alone is at least $4500 before chrome. Motors are $20k plus depending on how crazy they go. Most the motor intakes are hand made.
> 
> The big problem that I see with Hotrods, is a few things...
> ...


that's so tru about most of them but you do find the ones and twos that aren't like that and love to see what we lowriders bring, they'll even copy our display style and admit to it... remember the old cat Larry that used to show at Chehalis w his merc... real kool dude and loveded every aspect of the automotive customizing culture, Lance Lambert same, kool cat and is all about cars not how much money you got into it... now roy dunn and mike levalley(sp) those are typical hotrod type dudes, assholes in everyway, top notch striper and graphics but will only deal w a lowrider if the price is right for their pockets and walk around like their shit don't stink.... especially levalley now that he's been on overhauling and other tv shows...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Dressed2Impress said:


> that's so tru about most of them but you do find the ones and twos that aren't like that and love to see what we lowriders bring, they'll even copy our display style and admit to it... remember the old cat Larry that used to show at Chehalis w his merc... real kool dude and loveded every aspect of the automotive customizing culture, Lance Lambert same, kool cat and is all about cars not how much money you got into it... now roy dunn and mike levalley(sp) those are typical hotrod type dudes, assholes in everyway, top notch striper and graphics but will only deal w a lowrider if the price is right for their pockets and walk around like their shit don't stink.... especially levalley now that he's been on overhauling and other tv shows...


I was generalizing about the Hot Rodders. I have a few freinds that are Rodder's and are some cool kats.


----------



## 206 RIDERZ CC (Apr 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 206 RIDERZ CC (Apr 14, 2009)

Fnominon said:


> Was up all you lowriders and custom car clubs, PATRÓNS CC, putting on a show in Whitecenter July 16th. We would like to see all the car clubs out representing! Lots of food,carnival rides, and fun for the kids!!!! If you have any questions feel free to hit me up or Joe down at Seattle silk screen compan. Hope to see all you there!


:thumbsup:


----------



## jimmy78mc (Dec 29, 2010)

Fnominon said:


> Also the whitecenter show is free!!!!! Roll in time is at 9:00am -5:00pm show starts at 10:00. So shine your whip up and roll out to this free event! It's Jubilee days carnival so there is rides and games for the kids! Come kick it!


 thats cool will roll thru


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i know you were bratha, just wanted others to know just in case they read into it wrong, like most will probably do....


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Dressed2Impress said:


> i know you were bratha, just wanted others to know just in case they read into it wrong, like most will probably do....


I know, people get butt hurt easy on layitlow. Same thing at my work. You send an email asking someone to do something, and they interpret it as if your being an asshole. 

Seen you guys roll thru yesterday. A mild day at Seward Park, but eventfull.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Fnominon said:


> The Whitecenter show will be on 17th ave by the roller rink. I will post the flyer and more info tomorrow! Thanks, PATRÓNS CC


 
any flyers yet


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## demoone (Apr 10, 2011)

What time?? Im trying to roll to


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

ESCHOELAID said:


>


Your flyer says "invited car/motor cycle clubs". Can a "non-invited" car club attend? or do you only have a limited amount of space? USO would like to possibly attend.


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

tttttttttttttttttt


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Maximus1959 said:


> Your flyer says "invited car/motor cycle clubs". Can a "non-invited" car club attend? or do you only have a limited amount of space? USO would like to possibly attend.




its for all clubs homie  come threw


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

ESCHOELAID said:


>




for all car clubs


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

SUP HOMIES WHO'S ALL GOING TO THA SEATTLE CENTER SHOW LETS ALL MEET UP N ROLL OUT THERE TOGETHER


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

demoone said:


> What time?? Im trying to roll to


 MARK EVERYONE IS INVITED I TOLD SK ABOUT IT LAST SATURDAY TELL ALL YOUR CHAPTERS ABOUT IT ROLL IN STARTS AT 7AM


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Maximus1959 said:


> I know, people get butt hurt easy on layitlow. Same thing at my work. You send an email asking someone to do something, and they interpret it as if your being an asshole.
> 
> Seen you guys roll thru yesterday. A mild day at Seward Park, but eventfull.


yea seen you rollin out... yea wasn't a bad day... would have been better if i wasn't a passenger...LMAO


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

MR JOKER said:


> SUP HOMIES WHO'S ALL GOING TO THA SEATTLE CENTER SHOW LETS ALL MEET UP N ROLL OUT THERE TOGETHER


 Let me know when and where, skipping my trip y to moses for this show, you guys coming from the n end or s end


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

westside206rain said:


> MARK EVERYONE IS INVITED I TOLD SK ABOUT IT LAST SATURDAY TELL ALL YOUR CHAPTERS ABOUT IT ROLL IN STARTS AT 7AM


SK talked to me about it at Seward Park last weekend. I didn't realize that this was the same show he was referencing. We will more then likely attend and show support like we try and always do. I'm going to try and round up Tri Cities, Silverdale, and Portland to see if they will help show some support. This should be a good show!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

westside206rain said:


> MARK EVERYONE IS INVITED I TOLD SK ABOUT IT LAST SATURDAY TELL ALL YOUR CHAPTERS ABOUT IT ROLL IN STARTS AT 7AM


 FBI guy where do people enter for this off what street? i aint been to seattle center in YEARS LOL just drive by it


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

SUNDAY AUGUST 28TH,HILLSBORO OREGON 7TH ANNUAL BEST OF THE NW CUSTOM CAR SHOW AT SHUTE PARK,,ALL CARS WELCOMED,MORE INFO TO COME SOON WITH FLYERS!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

BIGTONY said:


> FBI guy where do people enter for this off what street? i aint been to seattle center in YEARS LOL just drive by it


 THE STREET WERE PEOPLE ENTER IS OFF 2ND AND THOMAS TONY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

westside206rain said:


> THE STREET WERE PEOPLE ENTER IS OFF 2ND AND THOMAS TONY


Thanks


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

JUST ADDED TO THE SEATTLE CENTER SHOW IS NATIONAL RECORDING ARTIST "WALE":thumbsup:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

NORTHEND BRO AT STILL LOW


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

kant wait for the 28th of august big ''I'' show in the house wudnt miss it for nothing


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## 88dripdrop (Apr 3, 2009)

hey this is for any solo riders or car clubs in yakima or close to yakima Children's Miracle Network is having a fundraiser at the old wal mart on saturday from 10 to 2 it's free they will rope off the cars so no one will get into them. Hope to see everybody there.


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

ESCHOELAID said:


>


Just Found out any car attending the show has to pre-register at switchmans. no entry's the day of the show, Organizer need to map out locations for all cars. $25 entry fee the free is for the veiwing public. need to know if this true? i definitly want my car in the show dont want to miss out or be turned away at the gate


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

ESCHOELAID said:


>


Just want to say to the show promoters,*Thank you very much for the special invite* to our club Royal Image, but I have to regreatfully inform you, that most likely none of us Olympia chapter members will be able to attened , do to severe hang overs from partying the night before.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

*say what ?*



Rdawg146 said:


> Just Found out any car attending the show has to pre-register at switchmans. no entry's the day of the show, Organizer need to map out locations for all cars. $25 entry fee the free is for the veiwing public. need to know if this true? i definitly want my car in the show dont want to miss out or be turned away at the gate


 ,,im getting confused and the flyer is misleading


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I just talked with Jr, all cars will be accepted at gate, you can pre register still



Rdawg146 said:


> Just Found out any car attending the show has to pre-register at switchmans. no entry's the day of the show, Organizer need to map out locations for all cars. $25 entry fee the free is for the veiwing public. need to know if this true? i definitly want my car in the show dont want to miss out or be turned away at the gate


----------



## pinche danny (Mar 15, 2009)

or the yakima chapter thank you but we will have hang overs 2:biggrin:


----------



## Fnominon (Jun 26, 2010)

MR JOKER said:


> any flyers yet


Was up player, I have the flyer, my phone camera is tripping, so will post it tonight!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

pinche chico said:


> ,,im getting confused and the flyer is misleading


 ALL CARS WILL BE ACCEPTED AT THE GATE ON THE DAY OF THE SHOW CARS $25 MOTORCYCLES $15 LOWRIDER BICYCLES $10 SPECTATORS ARE FREE :h5: ALL ENTRIES WILL ENTER ON 2ND AVE AND THOMAS ST.


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

westside206rain said:


> ALL CARS WILL BE ACCEPTED AT THE GATE ON THE DAY OF THE SHOW CARS $25 MOTORCYCLES $15 LOWRIDER BICYCLES $10 SPECTATORS ARE FREE :h5: ALL ENTRIES WILL ENTER ON 2ND AVE AND THOMAS ST.


 
All right cool just wanted to clarify, im pre-registering tomorrow. see yall there


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

Is there a Moses Lake show this year? It was cool last year whats up? :dunno:


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

plank said:


>


when is Roll in and what is the cut off?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Rdawg146 said:


> Is there a Moses Lake show this year? It was cool last year whats up? :dunno:


Cancelled from what i heard they are doing a show in Spokane at the hooters June 18th though


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

westside206rain said:


> ALL CARS WILL BE ACCEPTED AT THE GATE ON THE DAY OF THE SHOW CARS $25 MOTORCYCLES $15 LOWRIDER BICYCLES $10 SPECTATORS ARE FREE :h5: ALL ENTRIES WILL ENTER ON 2ND AVE AND THOMAS ST.


 ROLL IS FROM 8AM TO 10AM :h5:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

RO READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Fnominon said:


> Was up player, I have the flyer, my phone camera is tripping, so will post it tonight!


:thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

BIGTONY said:


> Cancelled from what i heard they are doing a show in Spokane at the hooters June 18th though


its a show n shine at the hooters parking lot


----------



## 503gbody (Feb 24, 2010)

Is this show inside or outside? the show
at the seattle center on the 12th


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306185-***OG-UNLIMITED-prefunk-cruise-JULY-9th***


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

pinche chico said:


> its a show n shine at the hooters parking lot


 
outdoors


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

503gbody said:


> Is this show inside or outside? the show
> at the seattle center on the 12th


 BOOTH INDOORS AND OUTDOORS uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

westside206rain said:


> ALL CARS WILL BE ACCEPTED AT THE GATE ON THE DAY OF THE SHOW CARS $25 MOTORCYCLES $15 LOWRIDER BICYCLES $10 SPECTATORS ARE FREE :h5: ALL ENTRIES WILL ENTER ON 2ND AVE AND THOMAS ST.


can people walk in there too? if not where the best entrance for spectators?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

SPECTATORS ARE FREE SO ANY ENTRANCE IS A GOOD ONE,I PROBABLY WOULD COME IN BEHIND THE PACIFIC SCIENCE CENTER OR OVER BY MEMORIAL STADIUMuffin:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ATTENTION,,THE SHOW IN HILLSBORO HAS BEEN CHANGED TO SEP 18TH,,I HAD THE SAME DATE AS INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND ON AUGUST THE 28TH,,LOL I HEARD THAT THEY CHANGED TOO,,,ANYWAYS 2 WEEKENDS,2 SHOWS ,,GOOD SHIT


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)




----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)




----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

anybody have pix? or was it a bad turn out? TTT for the n.w.


----------



## RUNVNME (Mar 14, 2008)

another show:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

503BigBody said:


> anybody have pix? or was it a bad turn out? TTT for the n.w.


Nice show,i would say 75~100 cars


----------



## Slick88 (Mar 3, 2007)

LKWD Local said:


>


Thanx nice shot of me hoppin that was a fun show hope they will have it every year


----------



## 206 RIDERZ CC (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## 206 RIDERZ CC (Apr 14, 2009)

come support the homie from lokos music in kent , lowrider car show free to everyone , performance by midget loko , baby jokes , fiesty ....vendors wanted , txt me for info 2062492021


----------



## Fnominon (Jun 26, 2010)

206 RIDERZ CC; said:


> come support the homie from lokos music in kent , lowrider car show free to everyone , performance by midget loko , baby jokes , fiesty ....vendors wanted , txt me for info


<br />
<br />
was up homie, when is this show?


----------



## Fnominon (Jun 26, 2010)

206 RIDERZ CC; said:


> come support the homie from lokos music in kent , lowrider car show free to everyone , performance by midget loko , baby jokes , fiesty ....vendors wanted , txt me for info


<br />
<br />
never mind homie I see the flyer now!


----------



## Fnominon (Jun 26, 2010)

Was up y'all, PATRÓNS CC show-n-shine July 16th in Whitecenter Seattle WA. From 10-5 entrance on 17th and Roxbury. Carnival rides, street fair, live music and Djs. Come shine your whip up and kick it! It's FREE!!! No registration! Vendors feel free to contact me or Joe at Seattle silkscreen company on 16th ave in whitecenter. Sorry my phone won't download the flyer.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

What's up all riders I'm takeing offers for my 69 caprice 2 pump setup ...


----------



## 702s10owner (Oct 1, 2010)

it would be cool to see some lo los here


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

9/11 individuals portland cc is having our show again,with the ultimate car hop!! at portland international raceway.dont miss it


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

PICS OF SEWARD PARK AND SEATTLE CENTER'S AT www.facebook.com/adrian zazueta


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW JULY 9TH*


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

when the next show cumming up where at ??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

mufasaJR87 said:


> when the next show cumming up where at ??


Our show same spot as last year this Sun July 10 prefunk bbq and cruise at og unlimited in Kent on sat


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

BIGTONY said:


> Our show same spot as last year this Sun July 10 prefunk bbq and cruise at og unlimited in Kent on sat


 this sat danme okay gota c if i kan line sumtin up im tryn to hit that gunna b a hop off again og


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

[video]<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/25895075?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0" width="400" height="225" frameborder="0"></iframe><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/25895075">Cali -- A part of me</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user6781391">B. "Streets" Riley</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>[/video]


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

mufasaJR87 said:


> this sat danme okay gota c if i kan line sumtin up im tryn to hit that gunna b a hop off again og


Our show is sun and yes sir same as last year


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> Our show is sun and yes sir same as last year


Hop info please...


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 said:


>


[/QUOTE]

is this a show or a BBQ? we bring it they cook it or are they suppling all? is this just for new friends, lowcos and malditos? is there a fee? get at on facebook https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home


----------



## kingmendoza (Mar 8, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

what time does the sat cruise start? a few canadians are thinkin of comin down  will there be an afterparty?


----------



## kingmendoza (Mar 8, 2010)

this is a bbq and show and everything is free


HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 said:


>


[/QUOTE]


----------



## 88MonteC (Dec 4, 2009)

*Eugene is having 2nd annual carshow*

Eugene Oregon is hosting the 2nd carshow in Lane Community College we are having a hop contest we are having live entertainment and food vendors in hand we also have pre-reg it will be 15.00 dollars or 20.00 at the door for the hoppers is 50.00 for any questions call Steven at (541)206-3046 first 100 cars will get a t-shirt and a dash plaque and also will qualified for throphy's we have over 80 throphy's to give away


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> Hop info please...


 Same as last year


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

ESCHOELAID said:


> what time does the sat cruise start? a few canadians are thinkin of comin down  will there be an afterparty?


 Leaving probably 8-9 from og I would Imagine as far as after party non that I know off sorry


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

what's the address to the show so i can put it in the GPS and what time does it start. I can't find a flyer for it. thanks!!


----------



## 702s10owner (Oct 1, 2010)

i think its 110 Northeast 62nd Street, Seattle, WA chief hit me up 702-592-7315 maybe we can cruise up there


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

sorry homie. wasnt able to make it.


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Just got home from the Showtime Show...Pretty Good Event!


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's some more pics...


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

A Few more.


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

More Showtime pics...


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Another group of pics...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT SHOWN SHOWTIME :nicoderm:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

More Pics...






















































My son's favorite car, the 59 Impala!


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Still more pics...


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Hats off to all the SHOWTIME CC members for once again putting down down a bad ass show....


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


legacylac said:


> Hats off to all the SHOWTIME CC members for once again putting down down a bad ass show....


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

ruedogg8 said:


> :thumbsup:


X2, Thanks for the great event,along with great weather...THE BIG M...


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

SHOWTIME put on a wicked show and cruise  cant wait until the next show!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## BUICK_GIRL (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks to show time and OG for a great cruise/show!! And thanks to all the US riders for making a canadian girl feel welcome


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

Good job showtime. Thanks for havein us


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

feel free to post up any show or shop info on our facebook fanpage(the link is below).


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## 702s10owner (Oct 1, 2010)

how big is the whitecenter show gonna be


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

*carshow*

Show and shine not our show but thought i would post it up for them


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


>




HELL YEAH CANT WAIT FOR THIS AFTER OUR SHOW ON THA 6TH ALOT OF US OUR HEADING STRAIGHT TO CHEHALIS FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

702s10owner said:


> how big is the whitecenter show gonna be


THIS SATURDAY ???? ITS JUS A SHOW N SHINE SUM OF OUR CREW GONNA CHECK IT OUT I THINK ITS A STREE CARNIVAL OR SUMTN TO


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

ESCHOELAID said:


>


Was this from the Cruise Saturday?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

AWARD CATEGORIES !!! PLEASE REPOST!!!!!!

DASH PLAQUES TO FIRST 100 ENTRIES 

BOMB/CLASSIC 1,2,3
50'S N OLDER 1,2,3
60'S STREET 1,2,3
60'S MILD CUSTOM 1,2,3
60'S CONVERTIBLE 1,2,3
70'S STREET 1,2,3
70'S MILD CUSTOM 1,2,3
70'S CONVERTIBLE 1,2,3
80'S STREET 1,2,3
80'S MILD CUSTOM 1,2,3
90'S STREET 1,2,3
90'S MILD CUSTOM 1,2,3
90'S LUXURY 1,2,3
2000'S AND NEWER 1,2,3
FULLSIZE TRUCK/SUV 1,2,3
MINI TRUCKS STREET 1,2,3
MINI TRUCKS MILD CUSTOM 1,2,3
HOT RODS 1,2,3
RAT RODS 1,2,3
MUSCLE CAR STREET 1,2,3
MUSCLE CAR MILD CUSTOM 1,2,3
MOTOR CYCLE 1,2,3
SPORTS BIKE 1,2,3
LOWRIDER BIKE 1,2,3
DONK 1,2,3
IMPORT 1,2,3


SPECIAL AWRARDS

MOST TATTOO ON FEMALE
MOST TATTOO ON MALE
LONGEST TRAVEL 
ROLLERZ ONLY FOUNDER AWARD ON OUTSTANDING ENTRY
BEST RAT BIKE
BEST OF SHOW
SINGLE PUMP HOPPER 
DOUBLE PUMP HOPPER
BEST PAINT/GRAPHICS 
BEST MURAL
BEST AIR RIDE SUSPENTION 
BEST AUDIO/VIDEO
MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION 
BEST LOWRIDER TRIKE BIKE
BEST LOWRIDER BOMB/CLASSIC

CAR CLUB TUG OF WAR, COLORING CONTEST FOR KIDS


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

WHATS HOP PAYOUT?? IF ONE CAR HOPS DO THEY GET PAID THE SAME OR IS IT THAT 3 CAR CLASS SHIT??


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

DONT FORGET INDIVIDUALS SEPT 11 AT PORTLAND INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY. CAR SHOW WITH TROPIHIES AND PRIZES. ULTIMATE CAR HOP 500 PER CLASS PAYOUT!!RAFFLE,DOOR PRIZES. DONT MISS IT IT WILL BE OFF THE CHAIN


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/309061-edmark-super-store-lowrider-show-aug-27-a.html

heres a link hope to see ya there


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

need some portland shows on sat so us southern oregon guys can come up friday night show sat cruise sat night head home sun lol


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)




----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Bump for the NW :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

If there a show this weekend in Kent


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43868995/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/

what went down?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Another black eye for the lowrider game.Headlines like this make it tough to book venues for shows:dunno:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

they say it was sum rap artist that was there ....


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

just a last minute reminder for those who might want to come across the line


----------



## 702s10owner (Oct 1, 2010)

ya charlie row midget loco n urban kings were there i was gonna go but im at a quinciera in tx


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

-2-5-3- said:


> Another black eye for the lowrider game.Headlines like this make it tough to book venues for shows:dunno:


Black eye, that is about insurance that they are going to shut these events down


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

*12 wounded as gunfire erupts at Kent car show. 
*At least 12 people were shot at a crowded lowrider car show in Kent on Saturday, creating chaos as cars sped from the scene and frightened spectators ran for the safety of nearby shops.
By Mike Lindblom and Emily Heffter
Seattle Times staff reporters

Part of the problem is some people in the lowriding community who have all this notion that lowrideng is living the thug life. When I started lowriding back in 70, many people that were getting into clubs and lowriding were trying to get away from the life and gang bang'n. Not all but many of the new clubs seem to have embrace the thug life, drug dealing and all that goes with that life. Then we wonder why some of these young thugs come to our shows and start shit.. Embrace lowriding for what it is, Pride, Family, Tradition, culture.. Not the Thug Life.. Just my 2 cents...

Related: Some comments from John 'Q' Public..








I guess it's good we have low-quality gangs around here. I mean how do you shoot 11... (July 24, 2011, by Growing Up Gaddy) _Read more_ 









Lowriders.....a scourge imported from L.A. Not a good thing for Kent or the Seattle area. (July 23, 2011, by Mr. Peepers) _Read more_ 









At least 12 people were shot at a crowded lowrider car show in Kent on Saturday, creating chaos as cars sped from the scene and frightened spectators ran for the safety of nearby shops.
Patrons and employees in the stores and restaurants locked the doors and crouched in backrooms to escape the gunfire.
"First I heard like six shots, then they kept going," said Alejandro Lara, a witness.
He said he saw a single gunman firing from the front of the shopping center into the parking lot full of people.
The wounded didn't have life-threatening injuries, authorities said.
Police did not know Saturday evening how many shooters there were, and they were continuing to interview victims and witnesses. No arrests had been made by Saturday night.
"People were leaving as we were coming, and victims were our first priority," said Kent police Sgt. Jarod Kasner.
A fight broke out just before the shooting, which occurred at the La Plaza shopping center, Kasner said. It is in the 23200 block of Pacific Highway South, where it meets the Kent-Des Moines Road.
Nine people — seven males and two females ranging from age 14 to 32 — were taken to Harborview Medical Center with injuries to arms, legs, feet and torso.
Four were treated and released and five were admitted overnight, Harborview spokeswoman Susan Gregg said. All were in satisfactory condition.
Four others were shot, at least two of whom went to other hospitals, police said.
Kasner described a chaotic scene as cars sped away from the La Raza lowrider show after the shooting at about 4:15 p.m.
Erica Parker said she was working at a Subway shop near the car show when she and other employees heard gunshots. People started running in, she said, screaming, "He's got a gun!"
Witnesses said the La Raza car show had been going on in the parking lot during the weekend. About 50 lowrider or classic cars were on display.
Some of the car exhibitors blamed the violence on groups of young people who showed up at the party "mugging," or staring each other down.
"It was a good show, but a bad vibe," said Cesar DePale, at a small gathering of self-described "veteranos" at a nearby detailing and body shop Saturday night.
He had been at the show, flaunting dancing hydraulics on his maroon 1986 Buick.
Leo Salazar, another exhibitor, said he saw a single young gunman.
When the shots began, car owners pushed each other to the pavement for cover, said DePale. "It was real scary. I don't own a gun. I've never even heard a gunshot before. That's how mellow I am."
DePale said he's been to 10 similar shows before that were peaceful.
A poster for the event said it was a free, all-ages lowrider show sponsored by Lokos Music. Besides a car show, several music groups performed.
After the shooting, drink cans and bottles were left scattered as people rushed from the scene. Within an hour, all the cars were gone.
At Pro Nails near the scene, employee Tran Tran said she heard a couple of pops, which she thought might be gunfire or firecrackers.
Shortly after, a mother with two children went into the store, saying she had been standing right next to a gunman and was scared.
About 10 people rushed into the back restrooms of the nail shop after locking the front door, Tran said.
The owner of a nearby restaurant said an off-duty police officer had just finished a meal with his family when the shooting started.
He left to go to his car, but returned to the restaurant and told everyone to get away from the windows.
The restaurant owner, who did not want her name in the paper, said she had been intimidated throughout the weekend by the rowdy crowds at the car show. Before the shooting, she said, she saw two men fighting on a corner at the edge of the plaza.
"Hopefully, this will be a wake-up call to law enforcement," to staff the shows, said a small-business owner who identified himself as Marco M.
Police haven't confirmed yet whether the violence was gang-related, Sgt. Kasner said. They are interviewing dozens of witnesses and sorting out different stories from them, he said.
Anyone with information about the shooting is asked to call the Kent police tips line at 253-856-5808.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

A Sad day for the lowriding communities in the Great North West..


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

lots of diffrent stories about this shooting,,,


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

Fuck man i got pulled over yesterday by tha police and harrased after this shit and i was in seatac. i didnt even go to that show there going to fuck with us now:thumbsdown:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> Fuck man i got pulled over yesterday by tha police and harrased after this shit and i was in seatac. i didnt even go to that show there going to fuck with us now:thumbsdown:


 That's real talk... Being involved with lowring and promotion of shows for 20plus years this is the worst thing ever to happen in NW for true lowriders. This even I'm sure with all good intentions was more of a concernt and promotion of the record store that happened to include a carshow. The general public will once again sterotype every lowrider with gangbanging driveby shooters despite who is behind the wheel. This has happened before and it had taken a lot of effort from a lot of people to miniamize the streotypes. My thoughts and prayers go out to those effected by the actions of a ignorant chickenshit selfish coward


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

206ness said:


> That's real talk... Being involved with lowring and promotion of shows for 20plus years this is the worst thing ever to happen in NW for true lowriders. This even I'm sure with all good intentions was more of a concernt and promotion of the record store that happened to include a carshow. The general public will once again sterotype every lowrider with gangbanging driveby shooters despite who is behind the wheel. This has happened before and it had taken a lot of effort from a lot of people to miniamize the streotypes. My thoughts and prayers go out to those effected by the actions of a ignorant chickenshit selfish coward


well said


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

206ness said:


> That's real talk... Being involved with lowring and promotion of shows for 20plus years this is the worst thing ever to happen in NW for true lowriders. This even I'm sure with all good intentions was more of a concernt and promotion of the record store that happened to include a carshow. The general public will once again sterotype every lowrider with gangbanging driveby shooters despite who is behind the wheel. This has happened before and it had taken a lot of effort from a lot of people to miniamize the streotypes. My thoughts and prayers go out to those effected by the actions of a ignorant chickenshit selfish coward


 Low Ridin is about coming together n having a good time.We should b able 2 feel welcome to go 2 any show n any town or even to other clubs bbq?What the new people dont understand is that at most car shows they can make 4 a long day,plus ur gonna run into each other year after year so why even trip on who got what.M not a hater m happy when some 1 elses car comes up it make the low rider show n general that much better?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

206ness said:


> That's real talk... Being involved with lowring and promotion of shows for 20plus years this is the worst thing ever to happen in NW for true lowriders. This even I'm sure with all good intentions was more of a concernt and promotion of the record store that happened to include a carshow. The general public will once again sterotype every lowrider with gangbanging driveby shooters despite who is behind the wheel. This has happened before and it had taken a lot of effort from a lot of people to miniamize the streotypes. My thoughts and prayers go out to those effected by the actions of a ignorant chickenshit selfish coward



well said, sucks bad glad no one was killed.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

And it's always the ones without cars that wreck it.....


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

legacylac said:


> And it's always the ones without cars that wreck it.....





Dylante63 said:


> well said, sucks bad glad no one was killed.



yup !!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

206ness said:


> That's real talk... Being involved with lowring and promotion of shows for 20plus years this is the worst thing ever to happen in NW for true lowriders. This even I'm sure with all good intentions was more of a concernt and promotion of the record store that happened to include a carshow. The general public will once again sterotype every lowrider with gangbanging driveby shooters despite who is behind the wheel. This has happened before and it had taken a lot of effort from a lot of people to miniamize the streotypes. My thoughts and prayers go out to those effected by the actions of a ignorant chickenshit selfish coward


People need to do their homework and get their facts straight. Most true riders are not gang bangers that just show up at a lowrider show and start randomly shooting at people. For the most part, we have had little to know issues at lowrider events for the past 15 years. This isn't 1992 anymore. Most lowriders in the NW were or are being built by stand up people, who are hard working individuals.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Part of the problem is some people in the lowriding community who have all this notion that lowrideng is living the thug life. When I started lowriding back in 70, many people that were getting into clubs and lowriding were trying to get away from the life and gang bang'n. Not all but many of the new clubs seem to have embrace the thug life, drug dealing and all that goes with that life. Then we wonder why some of these young thugs come to our shows and start shit.. Embrace lowriding for what it is, Pride, Family, Tradition, culture.. Not the Thug Life.. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

Homie Styln said:


> . Embrace lowriding for what it is, Pride, Family, Tradition, culture.. Not the Thug Life.. Just my 2 cents...


Well said Well Said! :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

alot of this mixed info is coming from the media,,you need to listen to the actual people that were there,,,


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

hillsboro shute park,,sep 18th ,,car show for all ages,,all cars,,all years ,,anything goes,,!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

I WAS THERE I EVEN MADE ONE OF THE FIRST 911 CALLS,THE MEDIA HAS IT ALL TWISTED TRUST ME IT TOOK THE POLICE ATLEAST 15 MINUTES TO RESPOND TO THE SHOW AND I WAS TRANSFERED 3 TIMES WHILE ON THE PHONE WITH 911 SO DONT BELEIVE EVERYTHING THAT YOU GUYS ARE HEARING.IVE BEEN TO CARS SHOWS ALL AROUND THE US AND THE NW BUT THIS WAS THIS SHOW HAD THE BIGGEST PRESENCE OF GANGMEMBERS BY FAR AT A SHOW THAT IVE EVER SEEN THERE WERE ABOUT 40-50 CARS AND ABOUT 100-200 GANGMEMBERS FROM SEATTLE AREA AND YAKIMA VALLEY. I THINK EVEN IF THE POLICE WERE AT THE SHOW THEY WOULD OF HAD TO COME IN FULL FORCE :nicoderm:


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

YEAH ITS TO BAD THE MEDIA IS TURNING THIS INTO EVERY LOWRIDER OR EVERONE DRIVING A LOWRIDER IS GANGBANGER I USED TO BE ONE OF THOSE ASSHOLE GANGBANGERS THAT LIKED TO START SHIT UNTILL MY KIDS AND CARS TURNED MY LIFE AROUND THANK GOODNESS FOR LOWRIDING OR I WOULD BE DEAD OR IN PRISON 4 LIFE.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Lets keep this positive!!!


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

pinche chico said:


> alot of this mixed info is coming from the media,,you need to listen to the actual people that were there,,,


wats the ticket wey??


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

ElChingon said:


> hillsboro shute park,,sep 18th ,,car show for all ages,,all cars,,all years ,,anything goes,,!


wats the ticket wey


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

westside206rain said:


> I WAS THERE I EVEN MADE ONE OF THE FIRST 911 CALLS,THE MEDIA HAS IT ALL TWISTED TRUST ME IT TOOK THE POLICE ATLEAST 15 MINUTES TO RESPOND TO THE SHOW AND I WAS TRANSFERED 3 TIMES WHILE ON THE PHONE WITH 911 SO DONT BELEIVE EVERYTHING THAT YOU GUYS ARE HEARING.IVE BEEN TO CARS SHOWS ALL AROUND THE US AND THE NW BUT THIS WAS THIS SHOW HAD THE BIGGEST PRESENCE OF GANGMEMBERS BY FAR AT A SHOW THAT IVE EVER SEEN THERE WERE ABOUT 40-50 CARS AND ABOUT 100-200 GANGMEMBERS FROM SEATTLE AREA AND YAKIMA VALLEY. I THINK EVEN IF THE POLICE WERE AT THE SHOW THEY WOULD OF HAD TO COME IN FULL FORCE :nicoderm:


 Kent pd detectives stopped by the shop multiple times since this happened they are aware that the leads they are fallowing are not truely realated to lowriders. They do have a vehicle of interest they are trying to track down, they also stated that the storys the media is publishing is far from the truth. Their investigation does have some serious holes in it but I believe that is mostly due to unaccurate reports from witness statements, weather intentional or not. I personally was not present at this event due the nature of it from the get go. I do hope the culpurates are found and it can be proven that this tradgedy is not lowrider ralated but motivated by other factions outside the car world.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

damn media,,,so fuckt up,,at least the cops arent using that aginst the lowriders and hope they understand,,,them fools will be bragging to the wrong people and hope they get caught,,these innocent people didnt deserve to be treated this way,,they went to a fun show,,and hope thses kids and family dont think that car shows is a bad influence,,,,

more hate is gonna be added by everyone that have doubts on lowriders and its culture


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ElChingon said:


> hillsboro shute park,,sep 18th ,,car show for all ages,,all cars,,all years ,,anything goes,,!


oh yeah,,,


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

sence i have no sponsors and all expences are coming out of my pocket,,not much cash paid for hoppers,,but still some + awards! no reg fee for hoppers,show cars $15.00,


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

MR JOKER said:


>


SO I HEAR THE COMMISIONER SHUT THIS DOWN,,,????


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

pinche chico said:


> SO I HEAR THE COMMISIONER SHUT THIS DOWN,,,????


 Yep, just found out myself


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

SORRY TO HEAR,,, THEY SAID THEY WERE IN THE MEETING FOR HOURS WITH LOTS OF SUPPORT,,AND THEY THOUGHT IT WAS G ONNA BE GOOD,,THEN THEY GET A PHONE CALL AND SAID CANCEL IT.!!!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I guess the police chief.. I'm just relating what I have read on face book


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

Damn that sucks big time,


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

Lowrider show in Eugene is still on. August 14th, right off of the I-5 exit 189 at the Lane Community College. hop is $500 for 1st place and $250 for second for each category (single pump n double pump). 82 trophies ready to go judges have a score card (every entry will recieve a sample score card), and judges are knowledgable people but not affiliated with any club or hang out buddies with any club. Fair Judging, non bias. Good time for everyone:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> Lets keep this positive!!!


Same here... Were still on... Lets do this!!!


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> Fuck man i got pulled over yesterday by tha police and harrased after
> got a buddy that works for the port of seattle and he wrenches on port vehicles, he was getting work off and was pulled over by the port of seattle, in his 63 rag while they harrased him and asked if he was at the show. they were lookin for a certain vehicle. coldest part he knew the cop and still were assholes


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> Same here... Were still on... Lets do this!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Any new showupdates


MR JOKER said:


> Aug 6th- 3RD ANNUAL " ROLL OUT" CAR SHOW HOSTED BY NW ROLLERZ ONLY @ Arlington Airfield MORE INFO COMING SOON[/b] Aug 7th- majestics cc carshow @ chehalis WA fairgroundsOI Aug 13 - lowcos carshow @ fullbright park in Yakima WA AUG 14 - "DOWN TO RIDE CARSHOW" hosted by NW Rollerz only @ HD Hotspurs in Kent Aug 20th- sittin pretty carshow @ Arlington Aug 21st- southend riders cc Carshow @ emerald queen casino Oct 9th- las Vegas super show


----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2010)

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> Same here... Were still on... Lets do this!!!


 What's the cost to get in to check it out?


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> Lets keep this positive!!!


wats the rules loko for the hop. is it all three catagories .


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

mufasaJR87 said:


> wats the rules loko for the hop. is it all three catagories .


*Hop Rules
single pump
10 batt. max lock up 38" drop downs ok on uppers. and extended lowers ok 

Double pump 
14 batt. max lock up 46" drop downs ok on uppers and extended lowers ok

Radical
Bring what u got DONT GET STUCK. No Double switch.


We will not be out there going deep through peoples trunks we just want people to come out have fun and enjoy the show.*


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

less than 1 week!! :thumbsup:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

westside206rain said:


> I WAS THERE I EVEN MADE ONE OF THE FIRST 911 CALLS,THE MEDIA HAS IT ALL TWISTED TRUST ME IT TOOK THE POLICE ATLEAST 15 MINUTES TO RESPOND TO THE SHOW AND I WAS TRANSFERED 3 TIMES WHILE ON THE PHONE WITH 911 SO DONT BELEIVE EVERYTHING THAT YOU GUYS ARE HEARING.IVE BEEN TO CARS SHOWS ALL AROUND THE US AND THE NW BUT THIS WAS THIS SHOW HAD THE BIGGEST PRESENCE OF GANGMEMBERS BY FAR AT A SHOW THAT IVE EVER SEEN THERE WERE ABOUT 40-50 CARS AND ABOUT 100-200 GANGMEMBERS FROM SEATTLE AREA AND YAKIMA VALLEY. I THINK EVEN IF THE POLICE WERE AT THE SHOW THEY WOULD OF HAD TO COME IN FULL FORCE :nicoderm:



i think that maybe the rap groups that preformed maybe had a big influence with the gang comunity....thats why there where a bunch of gangbangers there


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

*THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:















*HOTEL INFO : 
Motel 6 Centralia $61.53 W/TAX for a 2 bed 1310 Belmont Ave Centralia, WA 98531 (360) 330-2057
Chehalis Inn $84.00 for a 2 bed 122 Interstate Avenue Chehalis, WA 98532 (360) 740-5339 
BOTH ABOUT 10 MINUTES FROM THE FAIRGROUNDS


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

86cutt said:


> *THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

any idea what time the hop is?? just wondering cause I got to leave early for work..


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

plank said:


> any idea what time the hop is?? just wondering cause I got to leave early for work..


Prob, gonna be around 2pm...


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Lowcos 4th Annual Super Show is right around the corner! August 13th at Fullbright Park! Get ready for a bad ass show we got a food challenge this year so come hungry! Hot Rods vs Lowriders!! Lots of fun for the family so support it or it goes away family!!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

javier1966lowcos said:


> Lowcos 4th Annual Super Show is right around the corner! August 13th at Fullbright Park! Get ready for a bad ass show we got a food challenge this year so come hungry! Hot Rods vs Lowriders!! Lots of fun for the family so support it or it goes away family!!


:thumbsup:we'll be there homie


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

86cutt said:


> :thumbsup:we'll be there homie


:h5:


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

Sounds like a bunch of great shows going down in the PNW!! This year was a difficult year for us but next year Majestics you can count us in 100%. Our hat is off to you guys,, you guys put it down like no other out here, with all the support for everyone elses shows. True dedication and love for our culture,, Car clubs that put it down like that modivate the rest of us. You guys deserve the best, :thumbsup:


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

I was just notified that the showdown in the valley show isthrowing a free bbq for all clubs who wish to attend on August 13th in Eugene, Or at Alten Baker park (right next to Autzen Stadium)to show their grattitude for everyone cuming out to support. They have a reserved picnic area with plenty of parking for all. BBQ goes from noon to 6pm, then they will do a cruise form 6 to abt 8. Take care all, and the best of wishes to all this summer


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

ChiefCaprice73 said:


> Sounds like a bunch of great shows going down in the PNW!! This year was a difficult year for us but next year Majestics you can count us in 100%. Our hat is off to you guys,, you guys put it down like no other out here, with all the support for everyone elses shows. True dedication and love for our culture,, Car clubs that put it down like that modivate the rest of us. You guys deserve the best, :thumbsup:


We're just trying to do our part homie... Yakima on the 13th and back in Eugene on the 14th... :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

For all those that don't know, the RO roll out in kent was canceled


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

CHEHALIS IS STILL ON... LET'S DO THIS!!!


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

September 10th in Toppenish is still up and alive, good show in Chehalis by the Majestics, and the Lowcos show next week will be off the hook..


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

AZTECAS CC WA said:


> September 10th in Toppenish is still up and alive, good show in Chehalis by the Majestics, and the Lowcos show next week will be off the hook..


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

09/18/11 IS THE DATE,,,SHUTE PARK HILLSBORO,LOTS OF AWARDS,ALL VEHICLES YEARS/MAKES WELCOME,,FREE FOR SPECTATORS.YES WE WILL HAVE THE HYDRO HOP!
BULLSHIT FREE EVENT,BRING YOUR OWN BBQ ,PIN UP GIRL CONTEST ANDMUCH MORE!


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## 503gbody (Feb 24, 2010)

What motel is everyone of us outta towners staying in is there gunna be a cruise for the lowrider vs hotrod show this weekend


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

the cruise is after the show in union gap


----------



## RUNVNME (Mar 14, 2008)

gonna be a good show!:thumbsup:


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Eugene* show this sunday!! *Free* BBq picnic this saturday for out of town car clubs and their families. Marinated Carne Asada, hot dogs, and Hamburgers but mainly carne asada. BBQ is from 2-6pm with a cruise right after. Sunday is the show, *FREE *admission to the public,8-11 roll in time, hop contest at @ 2:00pm. Single pump, and dbl pump, *EACH *category has a 1st and 2nd prize cash pay out, *$500 for 1st*, *$250 for 2nd a total of $1500 for the hop*. over 80 trophies, live entertainment on stage, aztec dancers, food vendors, airbrush vendor, and many more!! over $1000 in raffle prizes. Big thanx to Familia Unida, Individuals, Majestics, Puro Locos, Ones II Envy, Goodtimes, Uniques, Rollerz Only, Neva Eva, and the others who will be attending, A great show,, Do not miss it!!!!


----------



## RUNVNME (Mar 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ChiefCaprice73 said:


> *Eugene* show this sunday!! *Free* BBq picnic this saturday for out of town car clubs and their families. Marinated Carne Asada, hot dogs, and Hamburgers but mainly carne asada. BBQ is from 2-6pm with a cruise right after. Sunday is the show, *FREE *admission to the public,8-11 roll in time, hop contest at @ 2:00pm. Single pump, and dbl pump, *EACH *category has a 1st and 2nd prize cash pay out, *$500 for 1st*, *$250 for 2nd a total of $1500 for the hop*. over 80 trophies, live entertainment on stage, aztec dancers, food vendors, airbrush vendor, and many more!! over $1000 in raffle prizes. Big thanx to Familia Unida, Individuals, Majestics, Puro Locos, Ones II Envy, Goodtimes, Uniques, Rollerz Only, Neva Eva, and the others who will be attending, A great show,, Do not miss it!!!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt, hey any lolos in moses lake?


----------



## TH33 OM3N JR. (Jan 18, 2010)

can someone help me out, i need some more information about this event "*Aug 21st	southend riders c.c. “SUMMER KNOCKOUT”
Emerald queen casino Tacoma WA"*


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ChiefCaprice73 said:


> *Eugene* show this sunday!! *Free* BBq picnic this saturday for out of town car clubs and their families. Marinated Carne Asada, hot dogs, and Hamburgers but mainly carne asada. BBQ is from 2-6pm with a cruise right after. Sunday is the show, *FREE *admission to the public,8-11 roll in time, hop contest at @ 2:00pm. Single pump, and dbl pump, *EACH *category has a 1st and 2nd prize cash pay out, *$500 for 1st*, *$250 for 2nd a total of $1500 for the hop*. over 80 trophies, live entertainment on stage, aztec dancers, food vendors, airbrush vendor, and many more!! over $1000 in raffle prizes. Big thanx to Familia Unida, Individuals, Majestics, Puro Locos, Ones II Envy, Goodtimes, Uniques, Rollerz Only, Neva Eva, and the others who will be attending, A great show,, Do not miss it!!!!


looking forward to the show:thumbsup:


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> looking forward to the show:thumbsup:


Me too homie,, gonna be a good time with good people!! the master engraver Bennie from Familia Unida will be there as well. Their club hasn't left medford before, this will be their first time, golden oppertunity for many!!!


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

ChiefCaprice73 said:


> Me too homie,, gonna be a good time with good people!! the master engraver Bennie from Familia Unida will be there as well. Their club hasn't left medford before, this will be their first time, golden oppertunity for many!!!


thanks for the props homie,but wouldn't go so far as being "master engraver",I just have a love affair with what I love doing,and working with lowriders makes it that much more enjoyable for me


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ChiefCaprice73 said:


> Me too homie,, gonna be a good time with good people!! the master engraver Bennie from Familia Unida will be there as well. Their club hasn't left medford before, this will be their first time, golden oppertunity for many!!!


yea bennie is the man, he did the pillar trim on my cadi and you can tell from his post below he is a humble cat too.


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

Absolutly,lol, regardless its good people having a good time sharing the same love for what we do. Doesn't get any better than that. Live entertainment, kid friendly, in the town of the mighty ducks!!


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

ChiefCaprice73 said:


> Absolutly,lol, regardless its good people having a good time sharing the same love for what we do. Doesn't get any better than that. Live entertainment, kid friendly, in the town of the mighty ducks!!


that's what it's about,kicking it with homies with the same passion doesn't get better than that,oh and







































being from S cali,go TROJANS,LOL


----------



## RUNVNME (Mar 14, 2008)

whaz up how can i help homie?


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

kandyandchrome will be at the eugene show this sunday, so stop by our vendor table and find out what is goin down right here in the northwest! we will be having a show special on our new logo shirts & tanks just $10 while they last.


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

KUMPULA said:


> kandyandchrome will be at the eugene show this sunday, so stop by our vendor table and find out what is goin down right here in the northwest! we will be having a show special on our new logo shirts & tanks just $10 while they last.


:thumbsup:


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

RUNVNME said:


> View attachment 347291
> gonna be a good show!:thumbsup:


what are the times and where is the nearest carwash? to clean my car myself i am not from around that area thank you for you help


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

hope you all will make this show


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

RUNVNME said:


> whaz up how can i help homie?


 nice ride...i sold that car to some dumb shit last year was wonderin where it went..thats the car that was in the movie hard times..


----------



## RUNVNME (Mar 14, 2008)

YEAH I PICKED IT ABOUT 4 MONTHS AGO IT WAS AT THE SHOWTIME SHOW! SHE PULLED 1ST PLACE JUST BEEN CLEANING HER UP! SHE GOT ABUSED SO SHE HEALED NOW! THANX!
OH YOU REMEMBER ME I HUNTED YOU DOWN WHEN YOU BOUGHT IT FROM CALI BUT I DIDN'T HAVE A GOOD TRADE FOR YA EXCEPT MY 64 SS:thumbsup:


----------



## RUNVNME (Mar 14, 2008)

IF YOUR RIDING SOLO BE THERE BEFORE 10AM TO GET A DESCENT SPOT IF YOUR ROLLIN WITH A CREW YOU BETTER BE THERE BY 9AM THE TOP SPOTS FILL UP FAST! LAST YEAR IT WAS DEEP!
FAR AS WASHING YOUR RIDE THERE'S PLENTY OF SELF WASHES GOOGLE THE ADDRESS AND LOOK ON THE MAP YOU'LL SEE SOME CAR WASHES ALSO THE CASINO IS RIGHT NEXT DOOR SO YOU GOT FOOD WATER AND DRANK AND PLENTY OF AC! ANYMORE ?S THERES A NUMBER ON THE FLYER:thumbsup:SEE YA THERE HOMIE!


----------



## RUNVNME (Mar 14, 2008)

Sunday, August 21 · 10:00am - 6:30pm

[HR][/HR]emeralld queen casino in fife 5th floor parking garage 

[HR][/HR]Daniel April Duenas
[HR][/HR]6116 pacific hwy e fife wa 98424


Time

Location

Created By

More Info


----------



## PAYASO213 (Aug 25, 2009)

what shows are next after the casino one?


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

RUNVNME said:


> YEAH I PICKED IT ABOUT 4 MONTHS AGO IT WAS AT THE SHOWTIME SHOW! SHE PULLED 1ST PLACE JUST BEEN CLEANING HER UP! SHE GOT ABUSED SO SHE HEALED NOW! THANX!
> OH YOU REMEMBER ME I HUNTED YOU DOWN WHEN YOU BOUGHT IT FROM CALI BUT I DIDN'T HAVE A GOOD TRADE FOR YA EXCEPT MY 64 SS:thumbsup:


oh yeah..the white one..does it still smell like death in the interior..i had it stored came out one day and just smelled real bad i couldnt figure out what it was. i assume somthing died in it..lol...all is good i got my 64 afterall!!


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

PAYASO213 said:


> what shows are next after the casino one?


Portland Oregon USO show september 4th, then Individuals show in Portland Oregon september 11th


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ChiefCaprice73 said:


> Portland Oregon USO show september 4th, then Individuals show in Portland Oregon september 11th


:yes: both of those should be good ones!!


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Right on. I'll be there this Sunday. Going to hit up the homies to see who else is headed out there from the North Seattle area.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

For those of you who are sticking around this weekend, Bobby Mac and Trinity Life Church will be holding thier annual show on this saturday the 20th. 
*Trinity Life Center 
*4402 South Graham Street
Seattle, WA 98118
Move in is before 10am, and there will be food and trophies and a raffle with a bunch of goodies that day. If you have any questions you can call bobby at 206-290-5583. Come out and support your local community and have a great time with the family!


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

COME ON OUT TO THE "SOUTH END SUPER SHOW" AT THE TRINITY LIFE CENTER, ITS A GOOD WARM UP FOR THE SOUTH END RIDERS SHOW THE NEXT DAY. SO COME OUT AND ENJOY WITH THE LOLO FAMILY AND GET SOME GOOD FOOD AND RAFFLE PRICES.


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

is anyone crusin seattle or tacoma saturday night? we will probably get down there around 9ish


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Just dropped off a few cars at rainer valley show and shine there's plenty of room and good eats going on over there. If ypu are lookong for a nice spot to hang put on a saturday stop on thru on the corner of 44th and Gramham between MLK and Rainer!!! They always have a ton of raffle prizes and some out the ordinary things you do win at any other show!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

can someone post pictures


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

el peyotero said:


> :yes: both of those should be good ones!!


Dont forget about the Hillsboro Shute park best of the NW car show,,is always a peoples favorite. 09/11/18


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

Single and radical car hop sence theres no doubles! cash /awards! no fee to enter your hopper!
winner takes all ,sence i have no sponsors $250 will be given for first place.,Proceeds from this show goes to the youth group at Agape christian church!
see you all there.
Shute park hillsboro,plaque awards for show cars (about 90 of them)


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ElChingon said:


> Dont forget about the Hillsboro Shute park best of the NW car show,,is always a peoples favorite. 09/11/18


ops,,09/18/11,now that looks better


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

a bunch of great shows coming up in the portland area in september. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

KUMPULA said:


> a bunch of great shows coming up in the portland area in september. :thumbsup:


at least one every weekend ! thats good shit there


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

September 10 up in Toppenish, WA


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ElChingon said:


> Dont forget about the Hillsboro Shute park best of the NW car show,,is always a peoples favorite. 09/11/18


:thumbsup: u got a flyer or any more info on this?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

el peyotero said:


> :thumbsup: u got a flyer or any more info on this?


I DO,,BUT CANT DOWNLOADED HERE,,I MADE 5000 FLYERS,,GIVEN ALL OVER THE PLACE.
SHOW IS HELD AT SHUTE PARK IN HILLSBORO OREGON, 10TH & MAPLE,MOVE IN IS AT 7 AM TO 11 AM,JUDGING VEHICLES STARTS AT 11, CAR HOP AROUND 2, PIN UP GIRL CONTEST AROUND 3 PM,,LIVE MUSIC ALL DAY,,DJ MUSIC TOO, LOTS OF FOOD BY DONATION.
LOTS OF AWARDS,,BEST OF SHOW AWARDS.(20 BEST OF SHOW PLAQUES, ) IN TOTAL ABOUT 100 AWARDS, FREE FOR SPECTATORS,FRIENDLY EVENT FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY,,SHOW CARS COVER IS $15 PER VEHICLE.
THIS IS THE 7TH YEAR PUTTING TOGETHER THIS EVENT,AND IS ONE FOR THE BOOKS.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ElChingon said:


> I DO,,BUT CANT DOWNLOADED HERE,,I MADE 5000 FLYERS,,GIVEN ALL OVER THE PLACE.
> SHOW IS HELD AT SHUTE PARK IN HILLSBORO OREGON, 10TH & MAPLE,MOVE IN IS AT 7 AM TO 11 AM,JUDGING VEHICLES STARTS AT 11, CAR HOP AROUND 2, PIN UP GIRL CONTEST AROUND 3 PM,,LIVE MUSIC ALL DAY,,DJ MUSIC TOO, LOTS OF FOOD BY DONATION.
> LOTS OF AWARDS,,BEST OF SHOW AWARDS.(20 BEST OF SHOW PLAQUES, ) IN TOTAL ABOUT 100 AWARDS, FREE FOR SPECTATORS,FRIENDLY EVENT FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY,,SHOW CARS COVER IS $15 PER VEHICLE.
> THIS IS THE 7TH YEAR PUTTING TOGETHER THIS EVENT,AND IS ONE FOR THE BOOKS.


WE WELCOME ALL CARS YEARS AND MODELS,,OPEN TO ALL LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS,ROADSTERS,IMPORT/TUNNING. TRUCKS,AMERICAN MUSCLE,VWS,VANS SUVS,,RATRODS,HOTRODS,,YOU NAME IT,WE WELCOME ALL.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ElChingon said:


> WE WELCOME ALL CARS YEARS AND MODELS,,OPEN TO ALL LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS,ROADSTERS,IMPORT/TUNNING. TRUCKS,AMERICAN MUSCLE,VWS,VANS SUVS,,RATRODS,HOTRODS,,YOU NAME IT,WE WELCOME ALL.


cool homie sounds like a good event, see u there


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

ElChingon said:


> Single and radical car hop sence theres no doubles! cash /awards! no fee to enter your hopper!
> winner takes all ,sence i have no sponsors $250 will be given for first place.,Proceeds from this show goes to the youth group at Agape christian church!
> see you all there.
> Shute park hillsboro,plaque awards for show cars (about 90 of them)


rules for hoppers ?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ElChingon said:


> I DO,,BUT CANT DOWNLOADED HERE,,I MADE 5000 FLYERS,,GIVEN ALL OVER THE PLACE.
> SHOW IS HELD AT SHUTE PARK IN HILLSBORO OREGON, 10TH & MAPLE,MOVE IN IS AT 7 AM TO 11 AM,JUDGING VEHICLES STARTS AT 11, CAR HOP AROUND 2, PIN UP GIRL CONTEST AROUND 3 PM,,LIVE MUSIC ALL DAY,,DJ MUSIC TOO, LOTS OF FOOD BY DONATION.
> LOTS OF AWARDS,,BEST OF SHOW AWARDS.(20 BEST OF SHOW PLAQUES, ) IN TOTAL ABOUT 100 AWARDS, FREE FOR SPECTATORS,FRIENDLY EVENT FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY,,SHOW CARS COVER IS $15 PER VEHICLE.
> THIS IS THE 7TH YEAR PUTTING TOGETHER THIS EVENT,AND IS ONE FOR THE BOOKS.


lmk when your going to beaches next or give me some flyers.i can hand some out for you.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

86cutt said:


> rules for hoppers ?


,Hey Gera,,nothing major, just hop until the wheels fall off,,same as before,,single up to 10 batteries,,double up to 18 batteries,im fair with everyone!
hope you hop that cuddy,


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

copone cad said:


> lmk when your going to beaches next or give me some flyers.i can hand some out for you.


thanx homie,,im not going this wends,,im working,,but for sure the next one,,


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

copone cad said:


> lmk when your going to beaches next or give me some flyers.i can hand some out for you.


I heard somethign about beaches every wed at PIR right? whats the deal with that, i never been?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

el peyotero said:


> I heard somethign about beaches every wed at PIR right? whats the deal with that, i never been?


is a cruise in,,sometimes they get up tp 1200 cars,and is a drag racing event too,,but is all hotrods classics,,a few low lows, and stuff,,i go there to promote my event,talk to people and have a cold beer!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

Heres some of the HOP things (rules?) im going to look for:
On single pump Hoppers= up to 10 batteries,no major mods to rear end suspenssion, just normal extentions to trailing and lowerarms,up to 4 inches!

On the street double(if we get enters) up to 14 batts,no major rear end suspenssion,up to 4 inches estentions on both upper and lower trailing arms

Radical hop,,Applies to all singles and doubles with major suspension mods,up to 18 batteries (all have to be hooked),no more then 2 pumps to the front,or the back,if the car gets stuck,then the last hop before it gets stuck counts!,if you think you can hop higher you will be allow to hop on a second atempt, if the car gets stuck!

3 CAR PER CATEGORY.
I HAVE THE RIGHT TO MOVE A CAR FROM A CATEGORY IF I THINK IT HAS MORE OR LESS EQUIPMENT THEN THE STATED ON THE RULES( JUST FAIR TO EVERY ONE)


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ElChingon said:


> is a cruise in,,sometimes they get up tp 1200 cars,and is a drag racing event too,,but is all hotrods classics,,a few low lows, and stuff,,i go there to promote my event,talk to people and have a cold beer!!


tight, thanks homie sounds fun


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

LKWD Local said:


> View attachment 352521
> View attachment 352517
> View attachment 352518
> View attachment 352519
> ...


nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

i.ve tried to upload the flyer with no luck,,can i send it to anyone so it can be posted here?,,please help!! send me your email so i can send the atatchment or file!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

roll call... whos plannign on going to the USO show on 9/4 at Oaks Park??


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> roll call... whos plannign on going to the USO show on 9/4 at Oaks Park??


Royal Image will be there, gonna try to make shute park but not sure if we can this year. we didn't plan on shute park this year so it wld be an extra one for us but we will see?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ChiefCaprice73 said:


> Royal Image will be there, gonna try to make shute park but not sure if we can this year. we didn't plan on shute park this year so it wld be an extra one for us but we will see?


Damn homie,,really hope you make it,,youll miss a good show if you dudes cant make it,


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

RUFFCUTT said:


>


just wondering! is there a hop?


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

So who from the North Seatle area is heade to Portland and when?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

FLYER FROM A HOMIE PERFORMING THERE! IT SAYS 2ND ANNUAL,,BUT IS THE 7TH ANNUAL.
SHUTE PARK ,HILLSBURRITO. 09/18/11


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

TTMFT< 2 more weeks for one os the baddest show in the NW,,shute park hillsboro sep. 18th 2011,,yessssssssssssssirrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

RUFFCUTT said:


>


 Please bring skanks, hoes, whores, sluts, and bitches.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

USO bbq in Portland was a good event on Sunday, nice work fellas!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

roll call for the Individuals show at PRI this weekend (9/11). Whos going? I havent heard much about this one in weeks


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

el peyotero said:


> roll call for the Individuals show at PRI this weekend (9/11). Whos going? I havent heard much about this one in weeks


 Canceled


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

82-REDRUM said:


> Canceled


:uh: o shit..that sucks but thanks for the update homie! I had a feelin cuz i aint heard nobody talk about it in a while


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

el peyotero said:


> :uh: o shit..that sucks but thanks for the update homie! I had a feelin cuz i aint heard nobody talk about it in a while


YEAH,,THATS SUCKS,,IS ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW,HOPE TO SEE ALL PPL AT THE SHUTE PARK SHOW ON THE 18TH..FREE FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY,,LOTS OF ACTIVITIES,,A LOCAL RADIO STATION WILL BE ON SITE GIVING STUFF ,RAFFLE, 50/50 RAFFLE,LOTS OF LOCAL RESTAURANTS WITH GOOD FOOD , OR BRING YOUR OWN BBQ, OR FOOD AT THE PARK BY DONATION.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ElChingon said:


> YEAH,,THATS SUCKS,,IS ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW,HOPE TO SEE ALL PPL AT THE SHUTE PARK SHOW ON THE 18TH..FREE FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY,,LOTS OF ACTIVITIES,,A LOCAL RADIO STATION WILL BE ON SITE GIVING STUFF ,RAFFLE, 50/50 RAFFLE,LOTS OF LOCAL RESTAURANTS WITH GOOD FOOD , OR BRING YOUR OWN BBQ, OR FOOD AT THE PARK BY DONATION.


:thumbsup:will be there homie. is there going to be a category for bikes also or just the cars this year?


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

*over 35 vendors lots of entertainment for all huge family event and car show 







*


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

el peyotero said:


> :thumbsup:will be there homie. is there going to be a category for bikes also or just the cars this year?


YESSSSIRRR,,there has always been a category for lowrider bikes and pedal cars!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ElChingon said:


> YESSSSIRRR,,there has always been a category for lowrider bikes and pedal cars!


tight! ill be there with both:thumbsup:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

AZTECAS CC WA said:


> *over 35 vendors lots of entertainment for all huge family event and car show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


today


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

*NEXT SUNDAY,,AROUND THIS TIME HILLSBORO IS GONNA BE POPPING,,SOME OF THE BEST BAD ASS RIDES AT SHUTE PARK CUSTOM CAR SHOW,,FOR THOSE ATTENDING,DRIVE SAFE!*


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ElChingon said:


> *NEXT SUNDAY,,AROUND THIS TIME HILLSBORO IS GONNA BE POPPING,,SOME OF THE BEST BAD ASS RIDES AT SHUTE PARK CUSTOM CAR SHOW,,FOR THOSE ATTENDING,DRIVE SAFE!*


looking forward to a good show homie. stop by and introduce yourself if we cross paths:thumbsup:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

AZTECAS CC WA said:


> *over 35 vendors lots of entertainment for all huge family event and car show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ANY PICS ??????????????


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> looking forward to a good show homie. stop by and introduce yourself if we cross paths:thumbsup:


 Not good. I fly out to the East coast the next morning. Maybe next year.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

el peyotero said:


> looking forward to a good show homie. stop by and introduce yourself if we cross paths:thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> i usually welcome most if not all the rides and bikes entering the show,,a warm "welcome to the show" to me is having respect for ppl,,
> yes,,i will be introducing my self on sunday!! bring the whole family,,is a great event not to be missed!,dont forget the pin up girl contest


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

AND THE HYDRO HOP!
View attachment 362614


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

LIVE MUSIC,,DJ'S,THE BEST BBQ RIBS AND HAMBURGERS BY DIRK THE CHIEF,AND MUCH MORE


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

fOR THOSE BRINGING TRAILERS, PLEASE GET THERE A LITTLE EARLY SO WE CAN FIND YOU A GOOD SPOT TO SET UP YOUR CAR CLOSE TO YOUR TRAILER!THRE WILL BE 2 ENTRANCES TO THE PARK! ONE COMING FROM THE EAST SIDE AND THE MAIN ONE ENETERING FROM MAPLE & 8TH STREET,DRIVE SAFE!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ElChingon said:


> el peyotero said:
> 
> 
> > looking forward to a good show homie. stop by and introduce yourself if we cross paths:thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

heres some vids i got today at shute park show anybody else got more post pics or vids post them up


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

good show at Shute Park on Sunday. Thanks to El Chingon and all the people who helped make it happen. Shitty weather but alot of riders still made it out to rep and support:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

couple pics from the show at Shute Park in Hillsboro, OR...
Ive got some of other peoples rides too, ill post more when i get them off my phone but for now heres a few of my toys. reppin UNIQUES C.C. all day every day!







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

any northwest riders heading out to Vegas this year for the super show?


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

not me..i went the last 2 years it was really good! just no cruising whats so ever!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

el peyotero said:


> any northwest riders heading out to Vegas this year for the super show?


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> :yes: :biggrin:


thats right patna with 3 or 4 cars too :h5:


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> :yes: :biggrin:





86cutt said:


> thats right patna with 3 or 4 cars too :h5:


:yes: me too


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

tight, i figured the big M would be out there in full force. I wont be bringing anythign to show but Ill see u guys out there


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

some vids off youtube


----------



## RUNVNME (Mar 14, 2008)

:h5:good job very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

nice pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

KUMPULA said:


> nice pic! :thumbsup:



thanks bro!

i always keep em coming


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

ESCHOELAID said:


>


*DAMN!!! amazing car and pics. keep that shit up bro*


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ESCHOELAID said:


>


thats tight as fuck! Always like seeing this car at the shows, nice pics/editing bro!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

nice 62..


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

cool vids,,see ya all next year,,lets hope the weathers is better,,Is not easy to put a show like this when is a one person do it all thing!! but i pulled out ,,lets keep having shows in the NW.


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

ESCHOELAID said:


> thanks guys


good pic homie got any more of that hop ?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ElChingon said:


> cool vids,,see ya all next year,,lets hope the weathers is better,,Is not easy to put a show like this when is a one person do it all thing!! but i pulled out ,,lets keep having shows in the NW.


we appreciate the hard work homie ill be there again next year to help support the show:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

any more local shows in oregon this year?


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

shits done for this year maybe someone should start a 2012 topic


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

Video of all events I attended for 2011 coming soon!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuY0dRELQfY


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

oh snap a new year :naughty:


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

any list Yet, want to plan this Season Early, is Seward Park a go?


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

OG Cruz last year 2011 Shows are cool, but i love the Cruzin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

MAY 6th (SUNDAY) CINCO DE MAYO ANNUAL CARSHOW MORE INFO COMING SOON -YAKIMA WA.
MAY 28TH SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.
JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA
JULY 1st 2012 (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW -SEATTLE WA.
July 21st (Saturday) Patrons CC Show & Shine 8 am in Whitecenter SEATTLE WA.
JULY 22nd SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT - SEATTLE WA
AUG 5th 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW & HOP @ CHEHALIS FAIRGROUNDS- CHEHALIS WA
AUG 11th LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW OPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA
AUG 18th 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @ LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.
AUG 19th INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.
SEPT 16th ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND 18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER!
Provided by Jose R Gutierrez via Facebook


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Rdawg146 said:


> MAY 6th (SUNDAY) CINCO DE MAYO ANNUAL CARSHOW MORE INFO COMING SOON -YAKIMA WA.
> MAY 28TH SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.
> JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA
> JULY 1st 2012 (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW -SEATTLE WA.
> ...



UPDATED

MAY 6th (SUNDAY) CINCO DE MAYO ANNUAL CARSHOW MORE INFO COMING SOON -YAKIMA WA.
MAY 20th Western Washington university annual RIDN LOW N THE 360 CAR SHOW~ Bellingham WA
MAY 28TH SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.
JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA
JULY 1st (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW -SEATTLE WA.
JULY 21st PATRONS CC 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE 8:00am-11:30 IN WHITECENTER- SEATTLE WA
JULY 22nd SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT - SEATTLE WA
AUG 5th 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW & HOP @ CHEHALIS FAIRGROUNDS- CHEHALIS WA

AUG 11th LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW OPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA
AUG 18th 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @ LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.
AUG 19th INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.
SEPT 16th ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND 18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER!


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

_*UPDATED
*_

MAY 6th (SUNDAY) CINCO DE MAYO ANNUAL CARSHOW MORE INFO COMING SOON -YAKIMA WA.
MAY 20th Western Washington university annual RIDN LOW N THE 360 CAR SHOW~ Bellingham WA
MAY 28TH SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.
JUNE 16th ROYAL IMAGE CC Yakima chapter car show in Yakima WA more info coming soon
JUNE 24th Show and shine at Griot's Garage. 20 best of awards. 3333 south 38th street. Tacoma, Wa 98409. Gates open at 9:00am. Show ends 4-5pm.
JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA
JULY 1st (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW -SEATTLE WA.
JULY 21st PATRONS CC 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE 8:00am-11:30 IN WHITECENTER- SEATTLE WA
JULY 22nd SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT - SEATTLE WA

*July 29th AZTECAS CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE YAKIMA, WA MORE INFO TO COME :thumbsup:*

AUG 5th 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW & HOP @ CHEHALIS FAIRGROUNDS- CHEHALIS WA

AUG 11th LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW OPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA
AUG 18th 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @ LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.
AUG 19th INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.
SEPT 16th ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND 18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER!


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

MAUIMALIBU78 said:


> View attachment 441627


looks like the first show of the season. im getting my trailer ready, see you there!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

MAY 6th (SUNDAY) CINCO DE MAYO ANNUAL CARSHOW MORE INFO COMING SOON -YAKIMA WA.
MAY 20th Western Washington university annual RIDN LOW N THE 360 CAR SHOW~ Bellingham WA
MAY 28TH SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.
JUNE 16th ROYAL IMAGE CC Yakima chapter car show in Yakima WA more info coming soon
JUNE 24th Show and shine at Griot's Garage. 20 best of awards. 3333 south 38th street. Tacoma, Wa 98409. Gates open at 9:00am. Show ends 4-5pm.
JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA
JULY 1st (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW -SEATTLE WA.
JULY 21st PATRONS CC 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE 8:00am-11:30 IN WHITECENTER- SEATTLE WA
JULY 22nd SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT - SEATTLE WA
*July 29th AZTECAS CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE YAKIMA, WA MORE INFO TO COME*
AUG 5th 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW & HOP @ CHEHALIS FAIRGROUNDS- CHEHALIS WA

AUG 11th LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW OPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA
AUG 18th 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @ LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.
AUG 19th INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.
SEPT 16th ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND 18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Fiesta Mexicana in Woodburn is going to be bigger and better this year! The car show will be on Saturday 8/4, after the parade which starts about11am…it will be at the parking lot of Legion Park. enter the parade and show off your rides, its going to be a good event. There is not going to be a fiesta days show at Jantzen beach mall this year and El Hispanic news is teaming up to be a part of the Woodburn fiesta. Car show after the parade and trying to get them to have a bike category this year as well. Hope to see all the oregon riders there!

http://woodburnfiestamexicana.com/


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UPDATED
MAY 6th (SUNDAY) CINCO DE MAYO ANNUAL CARSHOW MORE INFO COMING SOON -YAKIMA WA.
MAY 20th Western Washington university annual RIDN LOW N THE 360 CAR SHOW~ Bellingham WA
MAY 28TH SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.
JUNE 16th ROYAL IMAGE CC Yakima chapter car show in Yakima WA more info coming soon
JUNE 24th Show and shine at Griot's Garage. 20 best of awards. 3333 south 38th street. Tacoma, Wa 98409. Gates open at 9:00am. Show ends 4-5pm.
JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA
JULY 1st (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW -SEATTLE WA.
JULY 21st PATRONS CC 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE 8:00am-11:30 IN WHITECENTER- SEATTLE WA
JULY 22nd SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT - SEATTLE WA
July 29th AZTECAS CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE YAKIMA, WA MORE INFO TO COME
*AUG 4th WOODBURN FIESTA MEXICANA CAR SHOW @ LEGION PARK- WOODBRUN, OR*
AUG 5th 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW & HOP @ CHEHALIS FAIRGROUNDS- CHEHALIS WA

AUG 11th LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW OPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA
AUG 18th 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @ LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.
AUG 19th INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.
SEPT 16th ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND 18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

Coo thanks for the support see you soon


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

MAY 6th (SUNDAY) Rollerz only CINCO DE MAYO CARSHOW 2nd & chestnut, roll in 8-12 show 12-4pm -YAKIMA WA.
MAY 20th Western Washington university annual RIDN LOW N THE 360 CAR SHOW~ Bellingham WA
MAY 28TH SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.
JUNE 16th ROYAL IMAGE CC Yakima chapter car show in Yakima WA more info coming soon
JUNE 24th Show and shine at Griot's Garage. 20 best of awards. 3333 south 38th street. Tacoma, Wa 98409. Gates open at 9:00am. Show ends 4-5pm.
JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA
JULY 1st (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW -SEATTLE WA.
JULY 21st PATRONS CC 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE 8:00am-11:30 IN WHITECENTER- SEATTLE WA
JULY 22nd SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT - SEATTLE WA
July 29th AZTECAS CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE YAKIMA, WA MORE INFO TO COME
AUG 4th WOODBURN FIESTA MEXICANA CAR SHOW @ LEGION PARK- WOODBRUN, OR
AUG 5th 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW & HOP @ CHEHALIS FAIRGROUNDS- CHEHALIS WA
AUG 11th LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW OPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA
AUG 18th 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @ LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.
AUG 19th INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.
SEPT 16th ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND 18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

MAY 6th (SUNDAY) Rollerz only CINCO DE MAYO CARSHOW 2nd & chestnut, roll in 8-12 show 12-4pm -YAKIMA WA.
MAY 20th Western Washington university annual RIDN LOW N THE 360 CAR SHOW~ Bellingham WA
MAY 28TH SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.
JUNE 16th ROYAL IMAGE CC Yakima chapter car show in Yakima WA more info coming soon
JUNE 24th Show and shine at Griot's Garage. 20 best of awards. 3333 south 38th street. Tacoma, Wa 98409. Gates open at 9:00am. Show ends 4-5pm.
JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA
JULY 1st (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW -SEATTLE WA.
JULY 21st PATRONS CC 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE 8:00am-11:30 IN WHITECENTER- SEATTLE WA
JULY 22nd SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT - SEATTLE WA
July 29th AZTECAS CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE YAKIMA, WA MORE INFO TO COME
AUG 4th WOODBURN FIESTA MEXICANA CAR SHOW @ LEGION PARK- WOODBRUN, OR
AUG 5th 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW & HOP @ CHEHALIS FAIRGROUNDS- CHEHALIS WA
AUG 11th LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW OPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA
AUG 18th 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @ LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.
AUG 19th INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.
*SEPT 8TH BARRIOS UNIDOS 3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW BENIFIT THE SPECAIL OLYMPICS TOPPENISH, WA MORE INFO TO COME
*SEPT 16th ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND 18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

09-10 random cruising compilation
just messing with video editing


----------



## ostrida (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## ostrida (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

tyt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

***New Addition***

MAY 6th (SUNDAY) Rollerz only CINCO DE MAYO CARSHOW 2nd & chestnut, roll in 8-12 show 12-4pm -YAKIMA WA.
MAY 20th Western Washington university annual RIDN LOW N THE 360 CAR SHOW~ Bellingham WA
MAY 28TH SEWARD PARK -SEATTLE WA.
JUNE 16th ROYAL IMAGE CC Yakima chapter car show in Yakima WA more info coming soon
JUNE 24th Show and shine at Griot's Garage. 20 best of awards. 3333 south 38th street. Tacoma, Wa 98409. Gates open at 9:00am. Show ends 4-5pm.
JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA
JULY 1st (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW -SEATTLE WA.
JULY 21st PATRONS CC 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE 8:00am-11:30 IN WHITECENTER- SEATTLE WA
JULY 22nd SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT - SEATTLE WA
July 29th AZTECAS CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE YAKIMA, WA MORE INFO TO COME
AUG 4th WOODBURN FIESTA MEXICANA CAR SHOW @ LEGION PARK- WOODBRUN, OR
AUG 5th 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW & HOP @ CHEHALIS FAIRGROUNDS- CHEHALIS WA
AUG 11th LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW OPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA
AUG 18th 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @ LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.
AUG 19th INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.
*AUG 26th BEST OF THE NW CAR SHOW @ SHUTE PARK in HILLSBORO, OR*
SEPT 8TH BARRIOS UNIDOS 3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW BENIFIT THE SPECAIL OLYMPICS TOPPENISH, WA MORE INFO TO COME
SEPT 16th ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND 18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER EASTER SUNDAY INDOOR SHOW AND SHINE IN THE YAKIMA SUNDOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 30,000 EASTER EGGS KIDS ACTIVITIES AND SO MUCH MORE!!!!!!! THIS IS A AWESOME EVENT GUYS DON'T MISS THIS ONE!! IT IS IS A GREAT FAMILY EVENT!!!!!! WE GOT LIVE MMA EXHIBITION AND MORE!! PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR MORE INFO!!!!!


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

Aztecas Show & Shine


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

IF YOU ARE COMING TO OUR SUNDOME EASTER EVENT THEN YOU CAN BRING YOUR CAR THIS SATURDAY FROM 10AM TO 5PM OR ON SUNDAY BEFORE 10AM $25 REG FEE THAT COMES WITH A MEAL VOUCHER!!! FREE FOOD WITH A CHANCE TO WIN TROPHIES!!!!!!!!! ONLY LOWCOS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

may 19th low motion c.c. throwin a show...$8
here the address
Albertsons
20600 108th Ave SE, Kent, WA 98031

more info

http://www.facebook.com/events/339594556102949/


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*MANY CAR CLUBS FROM WASHINGTON ARE COMING DOWN TO CALI FOR THIS SHOW ITS WORTH THE DRIVE .THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!!*_


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

open car show , Best of Trophies for all Categories...Registration 8am till noon.. cars truck/suv $20 bikes $15


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Any pictures of the show this weekend


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

here is a link to some show pics from yakima http://kandyandchrome.com/gallery.php?id=10#linklist


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

where's them flix from bellingham and seward park???


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

here is a link to some seward park pics. visit kandyandchrome.com for northwest show coverage ~ http://kandyandchrome.com/gallery.php?id=7#linklist


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

KUMPULA said:


> here is a link to some seward park pics. visit kandyandchrome.com for northwest show coverage ~ http://kandyandchrome.com/gallery.php?id=7#linklist


thanks homie, looking good...


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)

*low down 2012 classes for all rides lowriders/trucks/classics & more*


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

Here a link to the pics from Seward Park 


Enjoy


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

whos hittin up yakima next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

Royal Image Yakima show June 16th at Dos de Oro by first and Nob Hill st Yakima Washington. For contact info call Mike at 509-307-9066


----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

ESCHOELAID said:


> Here a link to the pics from Seward Park
> 
> 
> Enjoy


Looked like another good turn out! :thumbsup:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

sum pics from 3-6-0 HERE in Bellingham


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)

how do you blow up pics on here & not have this thumbnail pic?


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

Cruise night tomorrow meet up is at Fred Meyers/liquor store parking lot downtown renton at 830 :nicoderm:


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

JUNE 24th Show and shine at Griot's Garage. 20 best ofawards. 3333 south 38th street. Tacoma, Wa 98409. Gates open at 9:00am. Showends 4-5pm.

JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA

JULY 1st (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW-SEATTLE WA.

JULY 21st PATRONS CC 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE8:00am-11:30 IN WHITECENTER- SEATTLE WA

JULY 22nd SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT -SEATTLE WA

July 29th AZTECAS CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINEYAKIMA, WA
STREETLOW MAGAZINE COVERAGE In Beneifit of SpecialOlympics @ Larson park next to YVCC

AUG 4th WOODBURN FIESTA MEXICANA CAR SHOW @ LEGIONPARK- WOODBRUN, OR

AUG 5th 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW& HOP Hangover Joe'sAIRGROUNDS-CHEHALIS WA

AUG 11th LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOWOPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA

AUG 18th 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.

AUG 19th INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.

USO C.C august25 oaks parkall car club are welcome!!! For info contact regional pres Gary Sykes @ (503)481-4729


AUG 26th BEST OF THE NW CAR SHOW @SHUTE PARK in HILLSBORO, OR

SEPT 8TH BARRIOS UNIDOS 3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW BENIFIT THESPECAIL OLYMPICS TOPPENISH, WA MORE INFO TO COME

SEPT 16th ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

JUNE 24th Show and shine at Griot's Garage. 20 best ofawards. 3333 south 38th street. Tacoma, Wa 98409. Gates open at 9:00am. Showends 4-5pm.

JUNE 30th GREENWOOD CARSHOW - SEATTLE WA

JULY 1st (SUNDAY) 2ND ANNUAL SEATTLE CENTER CAR SHOW-SEATTLE WA.

JULY 21st PATRONS CC 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE8:00am-11:30 IN WHITECENTER- SEATTLE WA

JULY 22nd SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW @ SANDPOINT -SEATTLE WA

*JULY 28th LOWCOS 1ST ANNUAL LEGENDARY SUPER SHOW @ LEGENDS CASINO-TOPPENISH WA CASH & TROPHY PRIZES FOR ALL CATAGORIES LARGEST PAY OUTS IN THE NORTHWEST AND FREE BUFFET FOR REGISTERED VEHICLES OVER $15,OOO IN CASH AND PRIZES!!!!! HOP AND SOUND COMPETITION!! MORE INFO TO COME!!!!!!!!!

*July 29th AZTECAS CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINEYAKIMA, WA
STREETLOW MAGAZINE COVERAGE In Beneifit of SpecialOlympics @ Larson park next to YVCC

AUG 4th WOODBURN FIESTA MEXICANA CAR SHOW @ LEGIONPARK- WOODBRUN, OR

AUG 5th 4TH ANNUAL MAJESTICS PORTLAND CC. CARSHOW& HOP Hangover Joe'sAIRGROUNDS-CHEHALIS WA

AUG 11th LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOWOPEN TO ALL CAR CATEGORIES - YAKIMA WA

AUG 18th 3RD ANNUAL SHOWDOWN IN THE VALLEY CAR SHOW @LANE COMMUNITY COLLEGE EUGENE OR.

AUG 19th INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - PORTLAND OR.

USO C.C august25 oaks parkall car club are welcome!!! For info contact regional pres Gary Sykes @ (503)481-4729


AUG 26th BEST OF THE NW CAR SHOW @SHUTE PARK in HILLSBORO, OR

SEPT 8TH BARRIOS UNIDOS 3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW BENIFIT THESPECAIL OLYMPICS TOPPENISH, WA MORE INFO TO COME

SEPT 16th ACROPHOBIAC CC BBQ @ HAZELMERE CAMPGROUND18843 8TH AVE WHITE ROCK BC. !CLOSE TO BORDER​


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

when is the south end ryderz show?


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

Bigtimers will be at the seattle center show


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

HERE IS SOME INFO ON WHERE TO STAY IF YOUR COMING TO YAKIMA ON JULY 28TH OR AUGUST 11TH!! JUST TELL THEM LOWCOS OR WHIPLASH SPORTS SENT YOU AND YOU WILL GET THE DISCOUNT!!!!!!!!!!!

SUPER 8
2605 RUDKIN ROAD
UNION GAP,WA
509-248-8880
FREE BREAKFAST
$61.00 a night


QUALITY INN
12 E. VALLEY MALL BLVD.
UNION GAP, WA 
509-248-6924
FAX 509-575-8470
$61.00 a night


BEST WESTERN PLUS
AHTANUM INN
1-800-348-9701
www.bestwestern.com/ahtanuminn
$67.00 a night


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

HERE IS SOME INFO ON WHERE TO STAY IF YOUR COMING TO YAKIMA ON JULY 28TH OR AUGUST 11TH!! JUST TELL THEM LOWCOS OR WHIPLASH SPORTS SENT YOU AND YOU WILL GET THE DISCOUNT!!!!!!!!!!!

SUPER 8
2605 RUDKIN ROAD
UNION GAP,WA
509-248-8880
FREE BREAKFAST
$61.00 a night


QUALITY INN
12 E. VALLEY MALL BLVD.
UNION GAP, WA 
509-248-6924
FAX 509-575-8470
$61.00 a night


BEST WESTERN PLUS
AHTANUM INN
1-800-348-9701
www.bestwestern.com/ahtanuminn
$67.00 a night​


----------



## TRUNDN (May 11, 2011)

LOWRIDER STYLE CC FIRST ANNUAL SHOW AN SHINE AUGUST 11,2012 AT OWENS BEACH, TACOMA WA. ALL IN INVITED WILL HV GRILLS FIRED UP, GONNA BE A POTLUCK STYLE AN ALSO CELEBRATING RANDY'S B-DAY SOME COME ON OUT AN SHOW SOME LOVE ROLL IN AT 10AM ROLL OUT 4PM FOLLOWED BY CRUISE SO SREAD THE WORD FAMILY EVENT. REFER TO LOWRIDER STYLE CC FACEBOOK PAGE FOR MORE INFO.


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

TRUNDN said:


> LOWRIDER STYLE CC FIRST ANNUAL SHOW AN SHINE AUGUST 11,2012 AT OWENS BEACH, TACOMA WA. ALL IN INVITED WILL HV GRILLS FIRED UP, GONNA BE A POTLUCK STYLE AN ALSO CELEBRATING RANDY'S B-DAY SOME COME ON OUT AN SHOW SOME LOVE ROLL IN AT 10AM ROLL OUT 4PM FOLLOWED BY CRUISE SO SREAD THE WORD FAMILY EVENT. REFER TO LOWRIDER STYLE CC FACEBOOK PAGE FOR MORE INFO.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

08/26/12 SHUTE PARK HILLSBORO,COME AND SUPPORT THIS EVENT,,ASTER 8 YEARS PUTTING IT TOGETHER I DSAY "THATS IT" SO NO MORE,,THIS IS MY LAST YEAR DOING IT, CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS,IMPORTS,DUBS.BIKES.EVERY ONE IS WELCOME, ANY INFO HIT ME UP (503)757 9732


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

ElChingon said:


> 08/26/12 SHUTE PARK HILLSBORO,COME AND SUPPORT THIS EVENT,,ASTER 8 YEARS PUTTING IT TOGETHER I DSAY "THATS IT" SO NO MORE,,THIS IS MY LAST YEAR DOING IT, CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS,IMPORTS,DUBS.BIKES.EVERY ONE IS WELCOME, ANY INFO HIT ME UP (503)757 9732
> View attachment 520137



TTT!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

LKWD Local said:


>


last weekend at the lowrider style show n shine in tacoma


----------



## Stateofmind92 (Feb 28, 2012)

Anybody know the schedule for this year? :dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj now booking for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Any updated Shows yet, or is everyone still wading in rain and snow?


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Stateofmind92 (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Pretty sure lowriding in the NW was on life support over the last few years. It would be nice to see it pick up again.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

any shows ? in oregon....


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

Maximus1959 said:


> Pretty sure lowriding in the NW was on life support over the last few years. It would be nice to see it pick up again.


It was actually pretty good this past summer somthing goin on almost every weekend either a show or a cruise. Hopefully its like that again this summer


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

Lowcos yakima has released they're show dates already

3Rd annual changing pointe eggnormus event
3/31

Perry techs 1st annual custom car show
5/18

2Nd annual legends casino supershow
7/20

Yv techs 2nd annual custom car and neon show
9/14


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

I think seward park falls on the 27th this year too thats all the shows i kno so far


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

2013 Northwest Show Dates
March 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] - Sunnyside high school 9th annual show &shine 
March 31[SUP]st[/SUP] - 3rd annual changing pointe eggnormous event hosted by lowcos yakima 

May 5[SUP]th[/SUP] - Cinco de Mayo yakima car show (waiting for date to be confirmed) Yakima wa

May 18[SUP]th[/SUP] - 1ST annual Perry tech custom car and motorcycle show. Hosted by Lowcos. Yakima wa 
May 19[SUP]th[/SUP] - Bellingham western washington annual car show "ridn low in the 360" Bellingham wa

May 25[SUP]th[/SUP] Lay’d out in the Northwest 21607 Mountain Hwy E Spanaway, Wa. 98948
May 27[SUP]th[/SUP] Seward Park, Seattle
June 8[SUP]th[/SUP] - Neon Light Show, Lowcos Yakima 
June 16[SUP]th[/SUP] - Seattle Center Show, Seattle
July 20[SUP]th[/SUP] - Legends Casino show hosted by Lowcos Yakima in Toppenish
August 10[SUP]th[/SUP] - Lowrider Style CC Show n Shine/bbq Tacoma
August 10[SUP]th[/SUP] - Showtime CC Prefunk Cruise night
August 11[SUP]th[/SUP]- 5[SUP]th[/SUP] Annual Northwest Premier Showtime Car show, Sandpoint Naval Base (details to follow)
August 17[SUP]th[/SUP] – Lowmotion CC Car Show B&I Tacoma, Wa.
Sept. 14[SUP]th[/SUP] – YV Techs Second Annual Custom Car show and neon show hosted by Lowcos, Yakima, Wa.
Sept. 21[SUP]st[/SUP]- Annual Fullbright Park show and shine hosted by Lowcos Yakima


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This is what we have so far. Please feel free to add to the list if Ive missed something or anything needs to be added in the future. Thanks to MrJoker for putting this list together. :h5:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

*2013 Northwest Show Dates (Updated 3/5/13)*
March 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] - Sunnyside high school 9th annual show &shine 
March 31[SUP]st[/SUP] - 3rd annual changing pointe eggnormous event hosted by lowcos yakima 

May 5[SUP]th[/SUP] - Cinco de Mayo yakima car show (waiting for date to be confirmed) Yakima wa

May 18[SUP]th[/SUP] - 1ST annual Perry tech custom car and motorcycle show. Hosted by Lowcos. Yakima wa 
May 19[SUP]th[/SUP] - Bellingham western washington annual car show "ridn low in the 360" Bellingham wa
May 25[SUP]th[/SUP] Lay’d out in the Northwest 21607 Mountain Hwy E Spanaway, Wa. 98948
May 27[SUP]th[/SUP] Seward Park, Seattle
June 8[SUP]th[/SUP] - Neon Light Show, Lowcos Yakima 
June 16[SUP]th[/SUP] - Seattle Center Show, Seattle
June 29[SUP]th[/SUP] – Greenwood Car Show, Seattle
July 7[SUP]th[/SUP] – Return to Renton car show, Renton, Wa.
July 20[SUP]th[/SUP] - Legends Casino show hosted by Lowcos Yakima in Toppenish
July 27[SUP]th[/SUP]- Seattle CC Show and Shine, Griots garage Tacoma, Wa
August 10[SUP]th[/SUP] - Lowrider Style CC Show n Shine/bbq Tacoma
August 10[SUP]th[/SUP] - Showtime CC Prefunk Cruise night
August 11[SUP]th[/SUP]- 5[SUP]th[/SUP] Annual Northwest Premier Showtime Car show, Sandpoint Naval Base (details to follow)
August 17[SUP]th[/SUP] – Lowmotion CC Car Show B&I Tacoma, Wa.
August 24[SUP]th[/SUP] - Seattle CC Show and Shine, Griots garage Tacoma, Wa
Sept. 14[SUP]th[/SUP] – YV Techs Second Annual Custom Car show and neon show hosted by Lowcos, Yakima, Wa.
Sept. 21[SUP]st[/SUP]- Annual Fullbright Park show and shine hosted by Lowcos Yakima


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

whats the payout for the hop?


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

bump for the NW shows


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

Who's all coming up to Bellingham this weekend?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

LadyShowtime said:


> *2013 Northwest Show Dates (Updated 3/5/13)*
> March 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] - Sunnyside high school 9th annual show &shine
> March 31[SUP]st[/SUP] - 3rd annual changing pointe eggnormous event hosted by lowcos yakima
> 
> ...


OREGON SHOWS ????????????????????


----------



## PAYASO213 (Aug 25, 2009)

So there's no show in Shute park this year


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)

no shute park show this year. think next lowrider type show is in seattle on june 16th


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Royal Image 2nd annual car show this saturday june 29 at fullbright park in yakima..


----------



## Cchapman206 (Feb 7, 2012)

Greenwood show yesterday had a nice turnout


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Has the Showtime show been moved to the ShoWare Center in Kent,WA on August 11,2013 That is what the flyer said.


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Cchapman206 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Cchapman206 (Feb 7, 2012)

Is there a cruise this Saturday?


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

Cchapman206 said:


> Is there a cruise this Saturday?


x2


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

thru these together




this is a lil bit of the lowrider style show, OG cruise and showtime show


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

Cchapman206 said:


>


pics of this show???:dunno:


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)

check out our website www.kandyandchrome.com shows/events page we have over 50 pics from the showtime show.


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

i know the dates arnt out yet for the 2014 season. so want to get ours out early

Lowrider Style Tacoma Chapter is havinything downng our 3rd annaul show on Sunday august 10th. we haven't discussed location yet still to early to lock anything down. but as of now we are shooting for the same location as last year Carquest parking lot on 38th st in tacoma wa. they sponsored us last year and handed out goodie bags to all entries. we will have free food agin this year. so far is been a on going tradition. Since its the also a bithday party for the President or tacoma chapter. we had 3 grills going with lots of food, music, bouncy house, venders, trophy's if we get a high demand and good feed back, we will include a hop. cash prize or course. footage from show will go on a Northwest lowriding DVD all cars registered get a free copy! will have more categories and classes for awards. will also have a prize raffle and a 50/50 raffle again. last year a winner walked away with $80. for more info or registration call Randy LSCC President at 253-279-5605.


----------



## Tiny Loco Sureno (Aug 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

2014 cinco de mayo car show in yakima Washington









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nacho Dipper (Mar 1, 2013)

where the shows at?


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

grapevine509 said:


> 2014 cinco de mayo car show in yakima Washington
> View attachment 1167090
> 
> 
> ...


lil vid i made from the show


----------



## Cchapman206 (Feb 7, 2012)

Show calander?


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)




----------

